# Egg Share Online Friends Needed - PART 6



## poppy05

Happy chatting ladies


----------



## bethannora

Thanks Poppy! X


----------



## KDJay

Madame yes!!!! This is good news feeling really positive for u! What are the tests lk le this morning 

Polita - I miss u too guys, u still follow but find it hard to keep up  very busy around her but lovely to see all the old names  

Kez - I didn't bother with betas at the lister they didn't even mention them to me , I don't really know why they are done? It just seems like more stress to me xxxx

Bethan - good to hear from you  

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks poppy!!

Pollita, good luck at your scan today! Let us know how it goes!!

Madameg, any testing today!! Hope it gets darker so you can get your tests done Monday!!

Bethan, great to hear from you!! Hope your protocol comes today!! Medicated is going well so far thanks, next scan is when AF comes after norethisterone!

KD, hope you and dp are ok!

Caz, nice to hear from you!!

Soz just a quickie, at work hiding so I can send this message..lol!!

Day 4 of norethisterone... And is going ok... Having slightly AF coming feeling!


----------



## Caz2424

Sorry didn't have much time yesterday ! 

I still follow you all too! 

Polita thank you! Although it seems to be going slowly for me 😂😂😂😂
Booked gender scan for Monday as my nhs dating scan has me 2 days ahead so I'm 16 weeks then but I'm still going by IVF dates 😂
I hope you feel better once you get stimming 😟

Madame 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏
I'm so excited ! Come on bean! 

Cortney sorry you have had to switch to medicated, hope it all goes well xxx

Bethan hope your ok lovely, good luck for you FET xx 🙏😃

Kdjay not long until your nhs 20 week scan is it ? 😃

Kez sorry about your frustrating go x 

Leni hope you are well xx

Sorry for anyone I've missed 
I do follow you all but it's tricky to keep up ! 😃


----------



## pollita

How exciting that you have your gender scan so soon Caz! Really happy for you

I'm actually already stimming, unwell feelings didn't start until stims haha

Had my first scan this morning and only 3 follies. Gutted but trying to remember how many eggs I got last time (although I had about 5 follicles last time!)

Got to dash, just leaving llantrisant now and straight to a wedding 😓


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, when's your next scan hun? Hope more follies makes an appearance as you did well last time!

Caz, let us know how your scan goes hun!

3 more tablets to go haha


----------



## kez26

Hiii ladies,

just checking in to see if everyone's ok and getting on well with their treatment etc  

Caz - how exciting. Do you have any feelings about what you might be having? 

Pollita - Fingers crossed you get more follies  

KDJay - whats betas... am I being a bit dim sorry  

Cortney, bethannora and everyone else I've missed I hope you are well  xxx

My partner went to the lister for his blood tests today, apparently the results will be back Monday and once they are signed off they will start to match me... Yaaaay

Is anyone else at the lister and have any idea how long they take to match you? xx


----------



## KDJay

Kez sorry think I was confused at 6am this morning I must have been responding to someone else! I was at the lister, they will send your match out and it depends on whether the first match accepts you or not - think give them 24 hours to decide but will tell you it's 48 hours to find out. I was matched pretty straight away although the recipient did pull out just before EC! X


----------



## kez26

Awww no problem KDJay, I was slightly confused lol  

Awesome thank you, so I could be matched within a couple of weeks if that... Wow this is going to happen quite quickly now after all the waiting I've had. Exciting.

Ohhhh that's annoying, what happened then? could you continue with treatment and did you have to pay? xx


----------



## KDJay

Yes if they have started matching it will hopefully move really quickly for u, are you on pill protocol? If so it might be worth asking them for it so u can start on your next period so as not to delay if u have to wait another month for your period - because I had already started stimming when she pulled out I could continue and share my eggs with the egg back and half were frozen So it didn't make a difference really, my frozen eggs were then given to a couple recently but unfortunately they got a bfn


----------



## pollita

Personally I think stress can play a huge factor in the outcome. I'd wait until a least stressful month for it myself (as hard as it is to delay treatment!)


----------



## kez26

KDJay - yehhh I'm almost certain I'm going to be on the pill protocol, I will contact them on Monday and see if they can give it to me next week, AF is due in 17 days. Oh that's good then, shame they got bfn. Are you cycling at the moment?

Leni - I've not started treatment yet but I agree with Pollita, I can't begin to imagine going through it all while being stressed with work etc.

Pollita - did you make a wish when you made your post? Posting at 11:11  I'm obsessed with repeated numbers at the moment, keep seeing them. Clearly I'm a bit odd


----------



## KDJay

Kez as long as you get it before AF , i only mentioned it in case AF was due in the next week but u have plenty of time / they can send it in the post to you . No not cycling, my dp is 20 weeks pregnant with our lister baby x


----------



## kez26

Morning KDJay, ohhh thats ok then   will wait to here from them today
Awwwwww congratulations, you must be excited, do you know if you're having a boy or girl? xx


----------



## KDJay

Kez - a little girl


----------



## Bubbles12

KD - how nice your having a ittlr girl 

Any news on madame?

Received a letter from the clinic as they stated they were reviewing their egg sharing waiting list and they had noticed i have not updated them regarding my weight loss. Im surprised as i didnt have to do this last time and i was a massive 2 stone overweight. Plus, they never asked me to keep them updated. But i replied and told them that i had just 2lb left to lose. Im quite glad they contacted me as it has given me the opportunity to ask for a update 

X


----------



## MadameG

Hope Madame is here  fainter lines today (can't believe that was even possible), had my bloods taken for beta hcg this morning and will know this afternoon at some point. Realistically I'm hoping it's as close to zero as possible to rule out an ectopic although there's a small part of me fantasising that I've suddenly stopped emitting hcg in my urine..... That's a bit of a weird letter from your clinic?! As you say, at least you can get an update. Two pounds is such a tiny figure to quibble over too xxxx

Thanks so much for all the pm's over the weekend girls, love you all   Had to duck off the forum over the weekend as felt completely lost in limbo land. Sat and cried when I had my bloods this morning as I felt so overwhelmed. It's been such a weird rollercoaster this time. A few more hours and hopefully I can hide all the meds away until next time xxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hope what was the update any ladies waiting yet? Xx

Madame i have my fingers crossed for you good luck xx

Hope you ladies are well after my hysteroscopy I'm having the most heaviest period I have ever had feeling poop xx


----------



## Caz2424

Madame sending love xxxxx
I've everything crossed for you xxxxxxx


----------



## KDJay

Madame - sending you lots of love xxxx


----------



## pollita

Madame, sending lots of love to you lovely!  

Hope everyone else is doing well

My scan showed not much improvement, ovaries are still shy. Going back Friday to see what's happening. Fingers crossed


----------



## sfj

Madame sending you lots of kove and a massive virtual  . 

I will do personals later. 

Had my baseline scan today, they couldnt find my left ovary so had to have bloods done to see what the results are. I have 5 follies on my right ovary and my lining is thin. Depending in bloods should start gonal f in the morning. Xxx


----------



## kez26

madameG - sending you lots of love and   s

sfj - fingers crossed for your blood test  

Pollita - I hope the scan goes well Friday  

Loopy - how did you find your hysteroscopy... I hated mine, it was soooo painful 

KDJay - Awwwww, I'd love to have a girl 

Hope - 2lbs isn't much at all. well done 

Caz and anyone else I've missed, I hope you are all well and having a good day  

AFM - just patiently (Yeh Right) waiting for the lister to contact with partners results.... Ohhhh I hate waiting looool xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Kez it wasn't very nice such a weird sensation aswel it was like going from nothing to labour in seconds lol. She said I could have gas and air or local anaesthetic but I didn't want either xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita hope things improve Friday xx

Sfj hope you get the news you want xx


----------



## kez26

Loopy - OMG.. If thats what labour feels like then I'm in trouble   Well I wasn't offered either of those, how rude


----------



## loopy loo1017

Labours more all round and contractions only last a minute or so so you will be fine. Plus you get a bundle of joy at the end so makes it all worth while. 
Lol apparently the anaesthetic is worse than the procedure itself so I've heard xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Madame,
Im sorry... this is totally poo! So your thinking its a chemical then? Been there and its utter sh$te 

Loopy,
I havent had a response yet, ive been checking every 15 mins!!!

Polita, fingers crossed for friday... it could all turn around, i showed no response for 11 days then bang... i ended up with 38 eggs!

Sfj, fingers crossed your bloods allow you to start! So exciting!!

Just found out a 'sort of' friend is pregnant from 1st attempt of IVF.. in fact she is 16 weeks. She is more a friend of a friend but my heart felt warm for her when hearing her news. She told my friend she had enough left over drugs for another cycle so if they knew anyone, let her know... well, i jumped on that one as i had to pay for more drugs due to not responding (my clinic only provide the 1st 10 days at 150iu, after that, we have to fund the drugs ourselves) so she is having a look later but we are pretty certain its the same drugs. Saves me £200 every other day!!!!

X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hope I do that when I'm expecting a call hope there is some ladies wanting eggs  so bored of waiting already. My cousin had her baby sat and it's hit me quite hard not that I've let that onto anyone in my family xx


----------



## bethannora

Madame - I'm so sorry you are going through this, I know exactly how you feel. Big hugs, and I hope today returns good news for you x

Hope - that would be fantastic to get some meds given to you, how lovely of her x

Pollita - How are you feeling after your scan? Hopefully your scan on Friday will show a super boost in follicles just like last time  Have they upped your dose? x

Loopy - Waiting is always the worst part. Hope you get matched soon  x

SFJ - My fingers are crossed for you blood test results. Exciting times ahead x

Kez - good luck with your partner's test results x 

Caz - can't believe you're nearly 16 weeks! Hope pregnancy is treating you well x

KD - hope your DP is doing well. have you thought of names yet? x

Leni - how are you doing lady? x

Cortney - have you finished your tablets now? Roll on af! x

AFM - still waiting to get my timeline from my clinic. Was promised it last week but still no news. I need to start the norethisterone this week so getting a bit nervous that I won't hear back and will miss the boat before I go on holiday. I know waiting an extra month isn't the end of the world, but I have already been waiting 3 months, so it will be 5 months by the time I transfer, and it just seems like FOREVER! x


----------



## MadameG

Hiya ladies - the level was less than one so I can finally shut the door on it all and stop wondering and worrying. Feel relieved more than anything and just have to decide what the next steps are. Thank you so so much for all your support for the last little while, it's meant so much to me   xxx

Hope yes I reckon it must have been for the tests to switch back to positive again. When I had it checked last time at 4+4 it was only 7 and my tests were way more visible than today's, so I'm sure they'll be totally blank again tomorrow. Absolute score on the drugs!!! Haha, it makes it sound so illicit xxx

Bethan I did think of you and your horrid ride when they turned positive again last week. You're so strong to have come through it all and fighting fit for your embie again xxx ps you know what our clinic is like, I'd chase her up again xxx

Loopy so hope it won't be long for you to be matched xxx

Kez any news?!?!?? Xxx

Sfj hope you can start tonight lovely xx

Pollita I resorted to wearing socks with spots on to all my scans as my good luck emblem for lots of follies. I promise you it was highly scientific. Everything crossed for you that they get a wiggle on xxxx

Leni that's such lovely news about your recipient! I so hope mine are too, they chose to kept quiet. AND you have the green light!! In some ways I think just go for it but at the same time those Frosties are so precious and it's tough to have regrets. If you have got time off in a couple of months or so then I would be inclined to wait. Very tough call but have everything crossed for you xxxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame sorry to hear that but like you said you can shut the door and start to think about what the next plan of action is. Good luck hun xx

Leni good to hear you can do a natural fet  good luck xx

Bethan hopefully you will get your plan soon xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Sorry madame, glad your thinking ahead though.

Leni, no they wrote as last they knew i was just under a stone overweight so i was hapy that i could tell them i just needed to lose a further 2lb which i could easily do in a week. My clinic which is the same as loopy have no ladies needing eggs at the mo (i find that hard to believe mind)
Great news about your recipient!!

Loopy, have you ever asled the question what will happen if they dont find a match within 6 months? As some clinics will go ahead and start the donor and freeze half the eggs... ??

Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hope I asked and they said they don't do that and that we have to be matched to a recipient. So we could be waiting a long time.  Have they still not got any ladies waiting then? What a nightmare finally get all tests done and now we're going to be waiting God knows how much longer. So frustrating. I too find it hard to believe there is no ladies waiting xx


----------



## pollita

Madame, I'm so sorry lovely. I hope this is the closure you need for this cycle and you can start planning your next FET with those frozen embabies x


----------



## kez26

Loopy - defo think I would prefer that pain to anaesthetic lol... Thats a bit strange that they have no ladies waiting for eggs.. I think I would be checking my phone loads as well xx

Hope - I hope you're not waiting too long either, good that you could get the drugs to save some money xx

bethannora - Thats not good their not doing what they say they will. All the waiting is awful enough without them not doing what they promise. I hope you hear something soon  

Leni - Thats lovely news that your recipient is pregnant. Lots of luck with your cycle and hope you decide what to do soon. Must be hard making that decision because I think I would be the same and want to start asap xx

MadameG - So sorry to hear that, glad you're not feeling too bad about it and looking forward xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone, hope everyones ok xxxx

AFM -  I emailed the clinic for partners blood results, which they have and they were just waiting for the nurse to sign them off so they can start to match me. So by the sounds of it they are all ok and I will be matched soon    at each stage I'm telling less and less people but I want to tell everyone because I'm getting excited now lol


----------



## Bubbles12

Loopy,
I havent heard from the clinic yet so just going by what you have told me. I do find it hard that the whole of warwickshire (and possibly further) have no ladies waiting for eggs!

Kez, glad things are moving quickly for you.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hope I found that strange too and I think she could tell by the tone of my voice lol I might ring in a couple of weeks for an update it's so frustrating  xx


----------



## bethannora

Just a quick one - Madame I'm so, so sorry. I'm glad you have your closure & also glad it wasn't ectopic, but I know it doesn't help. The pain of a failed cycle that seemed to have worked is heartbreaking regardless. I'm glad you're finding some comfort in planning your next FET. How many Frosties do you have left lovely? Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bethan thanks lovely, it was a very strange week as we had accepted that it had failed, then twisted us back into limbo. Didn't feel any joy anywhere really and I think that's why it just feels like relief now. We've got four frosties in the freezer, so our plan is do some immunes testing to hopefully rule things out (or meds in), ready for an FET with piece of mind xxxx

Hope I hope you still get a bargain (or not, because it's a bit tut tut). Maybe you and Loopy should start handing out leaflets with eggs on  xxx

Kez bring on the matching! Xxx

Pollita thanks lovely xxx

Afm I have had curry, loads of tea, chocolate and I have some yummy cider for tomorrow evening. Whacking great bruise from the blood test but no more injections, yay! Xxxx


----------



## sfj

I can start my gonal f injections today.  Yippee. 

Hooe your all well, just a quickie atm as im sneakily typing it in work. 

Xxxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Thats great news sfj 

Just received an email from the clinic telling me to let them know when i get to target so they can start offering my profile out.... bit miffed as i thought they were already doing  thats and for the sake of 2lbs...... really!

Im going to email them tomorrow and inform them that i am now at target to get the ball rolling!

X


----------



## MadameG

Good plan Hope!! xx

Sfj woooo !!! Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hope I don't know why they said so they can offer profile out lol I'm going to phone up next week to see if there is anyone waiting yet xx


----------



## Bubbles12

This is why im confused.... as they told you they had no ladies so who are they offering out to?


----------



## loopy loo1017

I'm confused to hun I will phone them soon so that I can clear it up. Surely there is only 1 list lol bloody ridiculous. Or maybe they don't want people worrying that there are no ladies waiting who knows. You should ask of there are any ladies waiting aswel and we should see if we get the same answer  xx


----------



## bethannora

SFJ - great news! Good luck lady X 

Madame - your treats sound perfect X

Loopy & hope - hope you both get to the bottom of who they are offering your profiles out to. Still hoping you both get picked super fast X 

Hope everyone else is ok. Still no news on my plan - well, I did hear from my clinic, but they got confused and the plan is completely wrong. So hoping I get a new one ASAP as I need to start norethisterone tomorrow really. Yikes!

B X


----------



## Bubbles12

Loopy, lets not mention each other to her as i dont want her clicking that we are talking.

I did try asking, i said 'do you have any potential matches and she kind of went around the question. X


----------



## sfj

Evening ladies, 

Hope, Loopy sounds like a good plan to me. Hope you both get matched super quick. 

Madame how are you today? 

Beth, hope they sort your plan sharpish, and you get to start norethisterone tomorrow. 

Hi to everyine else, hope your all well. 

AFM i did the gonal f injection. Didnt hurt at all.    Im starting on 300iu for 4 days then dropping to 225iu. Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Yeah i agree hope don't mention each other meant for us to just ask if people are waiting then let each there know the answer lol sneaky x

Sfj glad your injection didn't hurt things are finally moving now xx

Thanks bethan hope you get your new plan soon xx

Madame hope le your good xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy and sfj, I'm okay thanks. All feels a bit weird - like it never happened xxx

Bethan if it's any help I did short protocol FET -5 days norethisterone x3 a day, scan on day 1-3 and then start hrt plus suprecur if the baseline is okay xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks Madame. I'm doing a natural FET so won't be on suprecur. I need the norethisterone to induce this cycle early, so that I can have the scratch on day 21 before I go on holiday. Then I'll start the FET once my period arrives after holiday. I think Amanda said I will have a scan on day 10 to check my lining, then I will let them know when I get a positive OPK, and then they will do et a week later. Eeeekkk! Quite scared to leave it all down to nature - the lack of check up scans worries me a bit!

B X


----------



## MadameG

Bethan that was my original plan and it felt so weird not having the 'control' over the cycle. Much nicer for your body though  hope it all gets sorted out for you in the morning xxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies sorry I haven't been around for a few days!

Madameg, I've been thinking of you! I'm so sorry it didn't workout but glad it wasn't a ectopic!! Glad you're looking forward Hun!! X  

Pollita, sorry your scan didn't show much hope they wake up with a sudden boost Hun!!good luck for Friday!!

Leni, that's great news your recipients pregnant!! 

Sfj, that's great Hun- I too found gonal injections didn't hurt!! Good luck!!

Bethan, ring them today Hun so you can start the norethisterone! I hope they can get you started today!! 

Loopy, good luck with your phone call hopeful they'll tell you that there are women looking for egg donors'!

Hope, 2lbs is ridiculous to get you to lose before proceeding- I too would tell them you've reached your goal weight as it's easy to shift it! Well done on your weight loss!!

AFM, AF turned up yesterday evening- does that count as day 1? Or does it start day 1 today? Will ring clinic today to book scan yay!! Thought I'd be the one that takes ages to start but it can 3 days after so thrilled I can now go on to the next stage!!


----------



## MadameG

Cortney fab news!! I'd just ask the clinic which day to rock up, good luck lovely  xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - awesome news! Woohoo! You will be at ET before you know it lovely x

Madame - how long do you have to wait until your next FET? Hope it's not too long x

SFJ - well done on doing your first gonal f jab. Woop! They didn't hurt me either x

I've given up speaking to the clinic. If my af arrives within enough time to have the scratch before holidays, then I will start off my next af, if it doesn't, I will just have to delay it for a month. I feel like I'm harassing them now and feel guilty for it!

B x


----------



## MadameG

Bethan don't feel guilty hun, it's your treatment after all. I have called so many times I think they know my voice   have you emailed A directly? Xx


----------



## kez26

Cortney I was told at CARE that if AF came around eastenders or after day 1 would be the following day.. Random but that is exactly what she said to me   

Hiiii everyone else and hope you are all ok, will be back later as I'm at work lol xxx


----------



## pollita

kez26 said:


> Cortney I was told at CARE that if AF came around eastenders or after day 1 would be the following day.. Random but that is exactly what she said to me
> 
> Hiiii everyone else and hope you are all ok, will be back later as I'm at work lol xxx


haha great way of putting it! But what about the days Eastenders isn't on?  Is Coronation Street good enough?

Personally if it was late in the day I'd count day 1 as the next day but each clinic is different so see what our clinics says cortney. Exciting that it's arrived, the countdown is on!


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks so much ladies so happy it's here... Although haven't bleed much but I guess my lining didn't get thick enough maybe that's why! I've got a baseline scan tomorrow so hopefully will be starting HRT tomorrow!  

Pollita, how's stimming going not long until scan!

Bethan, don't feel like your pestering them Hun as Madameg says its your treatment do what's right for you Hun!!

Madameg, do you have to wait for AF then you can start again that month? X


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies hope your all well. 

Cortney, glad af turned up for you. Whats your next step now? 

Pollita how are you hun? Hows your sti.ms going? 

Kez how are you hun? 

Madame do you knwo when you will be cycling again? 

Beth, how are you? Im kinda shocked that ginal doesnt hurt. 

Hi to everyone else ive missed. 

AFM dine my 2nd stimm injection today. Can i  ask all you ladies how frequently were/are you scanned? I dint have a scan booked until Tuesday? I also found out that if u dont produce enough eggs then we get to keep them all and still have a cycle free of charge. I was quite shocked that they worked it like this, I thought that my recipient would receive them all instead. 

Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Sfj at my clinic it's our choice whether we give them to recipient or whether we keep them. If we keep them I don't think we are allowed to eggshare again but if we give them all then we get a whole cycle to ourselves for free and I'm sure we would be able to egg share again but not 100% on that xx


----------



## kez26

Evening ladiessss,

Sfj that's good that you get to keep them and get another cycle for free.. The lister are reviewing their policy on that so I was told their current one but its probably changing soon. I'm OK just feeling extremely impatient at the moment lol

Loopy - that sound like what both the clinics I've been to do. 

Pollita - it did make me laugh when she said that 

Bethan - I'm always apologising for being a pain every time I email them and I really want to email them again and ask how long it normally takes to get matched. Just want someone to say yes to me asap

Hi to everyone else and hope all is well ❤ xx

AFM - I'm waiting to be matched and find out what happens next. I can honestly say I've totally forgotten what I was told and feel extra dim. Fingers crossed I'm matched soon xx


----------



## KDJay

Kez - what did the lister say they are changing the policy to?


----------



## kez26

KDJay, they didn't know at the time, the nurse just said its currently being reviewed so could change. So it might of stayed the same. Xx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks lovely ladies. I just can't bring myself to harass them, so am just going to hope my af comes in time for the scratch before holidays. Worst case scenario is that I will have to have the scratch on day 18, and my clinic have said that is fine. But hopefully it will come earlier as I ovulated mega early on CD13 this month! x

Kez - there's so much to take in on this journey. I am forever forgetting it all too! Hope you get matched super quick x

Pollita - how you doing lovely? When's your next scan, is it today? Good luck x

Cortney - hope you're doing OK? Good luck for your scan today x

Bevvy - stranger! How you doing lovely? Any news? x

Leni - hope you're OK too lady x

KD - hope DP is doing well x

SFJ - on my last 3 fresh cycles my first scan happened 1 week after I started strims. Then I was scanned every other day until I was ready for ec x

Hope & Loopy - have you got to the bottom of whether or not they are offering out your profiles to actual recipients yet? Fingers crossed they are x

Madame - hope you're doing OK and still treating yourself. How long until you can do your next FET?

Big love ladies x


----------



## pollita

Bethan, I'm the same and feel awful when I have to chase them up! Hope it all works out for you lovely x

Next scan is tomorrow. Have worked out that I can probably cover my cycle with savings and credit cards so if I don't have enough to share I'm going anyway. Not losing this cycle!


----------



## MadameG

Pollita good for you hun although hopefully your ovaries have been VERY busy and have cracked on! Fingers, toes and eyes crossed xxxx

Bethan hope it all goes to plan for you and AF arrives bang on time  xxx

Sfj that's a very generous policy. Same as Bethan, I had the first scan about 5 days later and then scans every other day xxx

Kez won't be long I'm sure  xxx

Cortney good luck today hun xxx

Afm I'm not sure when I will be cycling again yet as I want to have some more testing done first to ensure my body is being nice to embryos. I've got appointments over the next three weeks, so I presume it'll be a good couple of months or so realistically xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies a quickie as I'm in my way home from the clinic, scan went really well/ lining nice and thin and no cysts! Taking HRT 3 a day for 5 days then 4 a day for 6 days a long with suprecur! Back in for scan 3rd May, et is looking like 10-12th may!!


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - fab news! Well done you. Hope these next few weeks fly by for you. You will be PUPO before you know it x

Madame - good idea on the tests. What tests are you having done lady? Have you taken pred, clexane or aspirin empirically in the past? x

Pollita - fingers crossed for tomorrow. Amazing news that you will be able to cycle regardless. I bet that takes a lot of stress off your shoulders x


----------



## MadameG

Cortney woohoo!!! You'll be pupo in no time!!!! fab news xxx

Bethan I took clexane, pred and lubion this time. I wanted to do intralipids empirically too but they wouldn't let me. I'm aiming to get the level one and possibly level two immunes done plus the clotting screen, then treat (or not) accordingly. I just feel a bit blind at the moment with regards to the meds and I would really like to avoid doing a fresh cycle again after my horrendous brush with ohss. If it all comes back clear then I feel like I can put those blasts back with a clear head and presume it was just bad luck/chromosomes with the first two xxxx


----------



## kez26

OMG ladiesssss, I've been matched!!!! I have to start taking the pill on day 2 and AF is due in 12 days, so I'm hoping it comes on time this month. They just need to send me my treatment plan via email. 

I actually can't believe it, I almost cried a minute ago I was that happy   

Cortney - thats awesome  roll on pupo  xx

MadameG - Sounds like a good idea, hope your you're appointments go well xx

Pollita - I hope tomorrow goes well  xx

I hope everyone else is good and getting on well xxxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Kez that's AMAZING news!!!!!! Congratulations!!!! So glad that you gave a second clinic a whirl  xxxxx


----------



## sfj

Kez amazing news. So happy for you. It all go really quick now. Xxx 

I will do personals later just in town atm. Xx


----------



## kez26

Thxxx ladies  
I know MadameG, imagine I wasn't told about them, I'm so happy xx


----------



## MadameG

Definitely Kez. Crazy how your results were so different too, I wonder how many ladies go down a particular route based on just one day... Xx


----------



## bethannora

Kez - woohooooooo! Brilliant news X

Madame - what's the clotting test? If it comes back positive, would the treatment be clexane? I'm interested because I have very heavy periods & pass huge clots, which is why I requested the clexane & aspirin X


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone ! 

Madame I know we messaged but   Xxx 
So pleased you have tests planned to rule everything out / treat. 

Cortney good luck xx 🙏

Bethan I really hope it's quick for you xxx 

Polita 🙏  Everything crossed for your scan tomorrow 

Kez massive congrats on matched xx

Sfj hope your cycle is going well xx

Loopy and Hope I really hope you are matched soon xx

I wanted to pop on to say I had my gender scan and it's a boy ! 
I'm so shocked but over the moon of course ! I have a little girl and symptom wise I've been similar. 
Ladies we will all get there, keep positive xxx


----------



## pollita

Fantastic news caz, so happy for you to have one of each! x


----------



## MadameG

Bethan yes that's right I think. Some ladies are on quite a lot of clexane too. There's a number of different tests to look for clotting disorders. l don't really know too much about this stuff, but if you have a look at Agates section on here it's mentioned xxxxx

Caz thanks lovely   Congratulations! How exciting to have one of each flavour  just goes to show we can't guess! Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Congratulations caz - wonderful news X

Thanks Madame - will take a look X


----------



## trina123

Caz huge congratulations on your baby boy x


----------



## kez26

Woo woo, congrats Caz, that's lovely news xx

Madame - I was thinking the same thing, the amount of people that must give up and if I'm honest I blame the clinics because they could have given it a few weeks and re tested. Buttt as I say everything happens for a reason and I'm now at a better clinic  xx

Have an awesome Friday lovelies xxx


----------



## pollita

Looks like it's over for me   not enough follicles for sharing and while I said I'll pay hesitant because it wouldn't be a good crop for my money. Heartbroken. Going back Monday for a final check (because I offered to pay) but don't even have any unmeasurable ones to catch up. 

This cycle will be cancelled and I'll start again in September/October with my own (paid) cycle. Will be on short protocol next time and will have to lose weight between now and then. I'm a stone lighter now than I was last cycle so I can't fully blame my weight but it needs to Come off anyway. 

Cried all the way back from the clinic  

Hope you're all have a better day x


----------



## bethannora

Oh Pollita, I am so sorry. The heartbreak of a cancelled cycle is awful. Sending you the biggest hugs. I still have hope that come Monday, like your last cycle, you suddenly have a growth spurt. My fingers are well and truly crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita I'm so sorry hunny, life is so unfair. I so hope Monday brings good news for you. Hope you can do something that makes you smile over the weekend. Big big hugs xxxxxxxx   xxxxxxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks both. Haven't stopped crying all afternoon (and definitely not helped by my mums response of 'oh well, not everyone's meant to have children' )

Bethan, I forgot to ask at the clinic but do you know if the donor sperm cost is refunded at a cancelled cycle?

I've been thinking about it and think I'll get an hsg done and if all ok have iui at lwc which is 5 minutes from my house instead so probably won't go back to my clinic to use the sperm


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - I didn't ask for a refund as I knew I would be cycling again soon after my cancelled cycle, so they just kept the credit on my account so that I didn't have to pay for the sperm next time. Sure they will give you a refund instead of credit if you ask though. Only a 5 minute journey will be much better for you lovely. Instead of cancelling this cycle, why don't you convert it to IUI at CRGW now instead? It will save you waiting until October time x


----------



## KDJay

Oh pollita honey my heart goes out to you  so so sorry to hear this and pls dont be upset by mum - you are meant to have children and you will! xxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks lovely x

Bethan, thanks for replying. I won't have iui until I've had a scan to check my tubes are open - I had so many attempts before IVF which all failed that it would likely be money wasted (paying for all this cycles drugs too would push an iui up to about £2500!)

Going to have a nap I think, head is pounding  thanks again lovelies, will pop in to check on all your progress x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita I am so sorry hun it's such a hard situation I hope Monday is better for you but if not it seems you have a good idea on the next steps to be taken good luck with everything xxx


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - I agree, it makes sense to check your tubes. Just to let you know though - I contemplated converting to IUI before my cancelled cycle, and CRGW weren't going to charge me the cost of drugs. All you would have to pay for is IUI (£650) & sperm (£495) xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita (just given your mum a mental shake   ) I think Bethan's plan is a good one if you're open to it but I can see why you may want the hsg first. Look after yourself lovely, we're all rooting for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kez26

Aww nooo pollita, so sorry for your news     sending you lots of virtual   xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, oh no hun that's so unfair, hope you look after yourself and definitely treat yourself over the weekend...big hugs! sorry to hear your mum was insensitive with her horrible comments! I would definitely do what Madameg and bethan says....have iui at crgw as their iui is cheaper than crgw ams the sperm...especially as you've already paid.

Madameg, how are you? Good luck on your testing hun! When you were taking elleste 3 x a day what times did you take them as I'm wondering if it matters how much you spread it between pills.

Kez, yay on match! Wont belong now...have they sent you your plan through yet?

Caz, congratulations hun....nice to have one of each!

Sfj, kd, trina, hope you're all ok


----------



## beckha

Hello everyone. I recognise a few names. 

I egg shared in 2013 which resulted in my daughter. I've just had a fresh cycle and a frozen cycle at a different clinic which both failed. 

I've just booked an appointment at my old clinic to share again, LWC Cardiff. Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm an old hand at egg share, not sure if they'll want to do my karotyping and stuff again as obv it's not changed. My app is 9th may.


----------



## MadameG

Beckha so sorry it didn't work out for you hun, it was a cruel blow. Fingers crossed for you this time  I expect they'll do your infectious diseases screening, maybe your amh etc too xxx

Cortney the nurse said just take them all in one go, so I did and my lining thickened normally  xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Welcome beckha - good luck for your appt on the 9th. Fingers crossed they won't make you repeat all the genetic testing, so it might be a bit cheaper X 

Booked in my scratch today - 20th May! All seems real now. Fingers crossed af will play ball so it will be as close to CD21 as I can get (flying on the 21st). What vitamins have you ladies taken for FET? Was thinking of adding in selenium, iron, omega & l'arginine to the pregnacare I'm already taking. Guessing I don't need to take the  Royal jelly, coq10 & bee propolis as I won't be needing to better my egg quality. What about resveratrol? Has anyone taken this whilst doing a FET? X


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, that's lots better to do it that way....I asked if I can take them all in one go and she said no to take them individually....now I don't know what to do.

Beckha, hi and welcome....I'm not sure if they'll retest you or not!

Bethan, yay that's brilliant...I'm taking selenium, prenatals and l-arginine.


----------



## beckha

Bethan - I took selenium for my FET, and baby asprin and drunk lots of pom and beetroot juice. One positive thing I can take from my FET is that they said my lining was amazing so all that hard work paid off. Just a shame my embryo was crap. 

I had my AMH tested last year in July and it was 72, I'm wondering if my last clinic will give me a copy of that and save having it done.


----------



## Bubbles12

Just a quickie...

Polita, im so sorry.   although its hard too, try and look at the positives of having your own cycle. All those scrummy eggs to yourself which will maximise your chances of being a mummy.

Hey to Beckha, welcome to the thread xx


----------



## MadameG

Cortney is was J that said to take them in one go, but I think D is more experienced...maybe just set your alarm and pop them throughout the day? xxx

Bethan I took pregnacare, folic acid, zinc and selenium. Great that you have dates now! xxx 

Beckha hopefully they will give you a copy xx


----------



## bethannora

How are you doing today pollita? Xxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks for asking Bethan, and thanks all for your kind words. 

Cried all night   currently nursing a hot water bottle and willing them to miraculously grow before Monday's scan so that I can pay and have a decent number but doubt that's going to happen. 

Just don't know what to do for the best.


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - if it's any consolation, I know how tough this quandary is. In the end we decided to cancel as although we had the money, we didn't want to waste it on only 4 follicles. If we were going to fund our own cycle, we knew we would like to get enough to freeze too. So we cancelled & sure enough on our next cycle - which we changed to short protocol - we got 12 eggs collected. But I know it's hard to both wait & take that leap of faith. You will make the right decision for you though xxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks Bethan I'm so sorry that you know how it feels! Awful isn't it?

'A' did give me the option of doing short protocol next time but I was in such a state I didn't ask whether that would be egg-sharing or not (I think I'd already mentioned paying for my cycle so maybe not?) I may be repeating myself a lot,'sorry, can't remember what I've said. 

I have the money but it's coming out of my deposit for a house and I'd have to recoup it somehow (probably getting a second job) but the option is there. I just don't want to waste it. My fear is losing this cycle and hen paying for my own in 6 months but having another bad result and losing all that money so I think I'd go for iui first


----------



## sfj

Pollita I hope your ok and feeling a little better today. I'm sure you will make the right decision for you. If you ever want to meet and ranthe and talk IVF,  just let me know. Hope Monday brings good news for you. Xx

Beckha welcome to the thread. Xx 

Hope everyone else is well. 

AFM found out yesterday that my brother and sister in law are expecting their second child. It was such a blow, I cried when he told me. I'm happy for them but I feel really down now and I wasn't to try and stay positive for my cycle but it's just so hard. Anyway I have a scan on Tuesday tor see how things are. My gonal f was lowered today to 225iu. Hopefully it's working as it should, can't say I've had any side effects as yet. 

Xx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita it's so so tough, I hope you can find a decision you feel at peace yet (or that the hot water bottles is making miracles   ). I totally get what you're saying about not wanting to go through a half baked IVF attempt. I think I would probably go for an iui attempt personally. Although on the same note, I can see the rational behind doing the hsg first. Have you done iui in a clinic before or just home attempts? Thinking of you xxx

Sfj sending big hugs   Those announcements are never easy. Don't worry about not feeling anything, not everyone does. Good luck for the scan xxxxz


----------



## beckha

Sorry you're having such a **** time 

Thanks for the warm welcome guys 

I've booked our initial appointment at LWC its 2 weeks tomorrow so the 9th. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, sorry to hear that Hun.. How are you today? I really pray Monday's scan shows more follies.. If not can they change it to iui? I'm just thinking if it's a couple of good size follies then they can trigger you and then pop the sperm in so many hours later- I have heard someone else has done the same thing as then this cycle wouldn't be wasted in away!!

It's so expensive and I know what you mean about spending a lot of money on it for it not to work- it's a shame your mum can't be supportive and help you financially as I know my mum would if she could! 

Sfj, it's horrible hearing the pregnancy announcements but it will be your turn soon Hun! Good luck for your scan tues! Don't worry I was on gonal f and I didn't have any side effects only towards the end when my ovaries felt like balloons!

Beckha, hope those 2 weeks fly by for you- also for me as my FET should be a day after your appt! Good luck! 

Madameg, hope you're ok Hun!

Bethan, how are you? 

Hope, trina, loopy, hope you're all ok

AFM, think these HRT are working as I've got plenty of cm, sorry tmi I guess it's from the oestrogen that's in the tablet!


----------



## MadameG

Pollita         xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bethannora

Good luck for your scan today pollita X


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, good luck Hun... Will be thinking of you!!!!

Madameg, on my day to day diary from the clinic where it lists what meds to take on what days... On the day of scan it's got suprecur written down but no HRT tablets... Do you remember taking elleste day of your scan? Hope you're ok!


----------



## MadameG

Cortney is this your second scan? Are you already on hrt? Once you've started it, you take it all the way up to about 12 weeks xxxxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies! Hoping the hot water bottle has done the trick. Will let you know when I'm back this evening (late appointment!) had a horrible nights sleep, nightmares and lots of tossing and turning  

Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, started HRT last Friday and back for my first scan 3rd may to check lining but they haven't written down to take it on the day I go for scan.

Pollita, have everything crossed for you


----------



## Nicquie😜

Hello all i am now on my way to being an egg sharer! I am curently being synced with my recipient eeeeek so exciting but got a long way to go! 

Fibroid found on 1st scan but was small 
13 follicles 
AMH was only 7.4 only just made it inside there mimimum requirements


----------



## beckha

Good luck pollita. 

That's great news Nic!

I'm having a bad day today. Feel sorry for myself so having a pity party! Boohoo. Accidentally smashed my full length mirror. 

Started to get period pains so pretty sure it's on its way. 

How long did it take to start the process from first app Nic?


----------



## Nicquie😜

Hi Bekha

I had first appt 8th March 
Consultation 18th March
All tests back 12th April 
Got a match 22nd April and collected pills


----------



## Nicquie😜

Ps. Beckha sorry about ur mirror 🙄 Poor u


----------



## beckha

That's really good. Hopefully we are ready to start treatment the end of June/early July then. That would be fabulous. 

Which clinic are you using? 

I just want to get going again now after last week!


----------



## Caz2424

Just a quickie 
Just wanted to 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏 for Polita and say I've everything crossed for you xxx 
I'm hoping with every bit of me it's good news xx


----------



## Nicquie😜

Beckha im with The Lister and yes hoping to get dates and a drugs plan soon


----------



## pollita

Just a quickie, will be back later on my laptop - thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts. They obviously made a difference as I had 13 juicy follies 13mm-18mm! Ec Friday or Saturday (going back Wednesday for hopefully last scan!) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita I am so happy for you well done and good luck xxx


----------



## sfj

Pollita so happy for you. I'm sure that hot water bottle  did it's job.    xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, yay! Woop....I bet you're over the moon


----------



## beckha

Great news pollita!!


----------



## Caz2424

Fantastic news Polita ! Xx 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Bubbles12

Great news polita xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita will you be doing a full cycle for yourself now or still egg sharing xx


----------



## pollita

On the laptop finally!

Thank you all so, so much. 

Still egg-sharing, although as standard if I don't have 8 eggs collected it's pay for the cycle to keep them all which I knew from the beginning. Hope it doesn't come to that due to follicle numbers!

Nicquie & Beckha, welcome to the group! Best of luck on your journeys  

Cortney, how's HRT and all going? FET is so soon! As madameg said you usually take HRT until 12 weeks, so you'll more than likely be taking it on the day of your next scan (they never write what I take on a scan day either!) x

SFJ, good luck tomorrow! I too hate all the pregnancy announcements - such a downer, people don't get it. 

Madameg, how are you holding up lovely? x

Bethan, not long for you to go now - did you hear back from them at all about your plan? Can't go back far enough to see  

Hope everyone else is doing well! x


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - amazing news!! I'm over the moon for you  I did hear back but they got it wrong and I had already sent so many emails by this point. So I have booked my scratch for May 20 (day before we fly) and hopefully it will be as close to day 21 as possible. I did ovulate early so there's every chance it will be fine (my periods have been all over the place since my ectopic). Fingers crossed! X


----------



## Curley

Hi hope you don't mind me dropping in. Am currently on the egg share scheme I am just about to do my release injection. But am so scared of the egg collection I have to have it under GA in my clinic. Anyone else feel the sameness? 
Glad it's working out for you pollita. 
Hello everyone else xx


----------



## pollita

Curley, how exciting!! What are you scared about? I was PETRIFIED of EC the first time around, but I needn't have been. Mine wasn't GA though, just heavy sedation. I'm sure it won't be anything to worry about though  maybe a little longer for you to come around afterwards but fine! All the best


----------



## KDJay

Big congrats Polita 

Curley - I had ec under GA and it was the best experience ever lol! So relaxing, woke up feeling rested and felt nothing , don't worry it's all good. What clinic you at


----------



## Curley

Thanks pollita and Kdjay am just worried with risk etc. Have always had a major phobia of theatre got held down as a child. Also scared of them helping you breath etc. I am very lucky in one way I have a daughter who is 6 who is my world and just can't wait to be with her again after it all. Just done my ovitrelle. Were you a bit scared before you went KDjay. 
Am at Salisbury fertility clinic they been great so far how about you?


----------



## Curley

Just read start of this thread just seen you live near where I grow up lol x


----------



## beckha

I love a GA but I'm sad. I have sedation for my EC's. I also love those. Haha.


----------



## pollita

Sedations are great - I felt like I'd instantly had a few glasses of wine and spent the whole time concentrating so hard to keeping my eyes open and not falling asleep that I didn't realise what was going on  Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## pollita

Curley said:


> Just read start of this thread just seen you live near where I grow up lol x


Who's that, Curley? x


----------



## MadameG

Just on my way back home from a night at the theatre but Pollita YEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! So so so SO happy for you. Roll on EC 🎈🎉💫🎉🎉🎈🎈🎈🎈


----------



## pollita

Thank you!!!   Your turn next, you need the good luck now xx


----------



## Curley

Pollita seen u said you were leaving llantrisant. I am originally from Pencoed lol x


----------



## Curley

Beckah your not sad wish I felt the same as you lol xx


----------



## pollita

Ah!! I'm not actually from there unfortunately, it's just where the clinic is where most of us are having treatment. I feel like I love there with how much time I'm there though  I live a little over an hour away x


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're all well. Sorry not been on much, been lurking but not had any updates to give!

Pollita - So pleased that you had a sudden spurt and will now be able to carry on with your cycle. lovely news  

Madame - Sorry to hear your cycle didnt work. Really feel for you but so glad you are able to stay positive. Do you know what steps you will take next?  

Curley & Bekha - Welcome to the thread and good luck for your treatments   Curley - GA for EC is fab. Ive had one treatment with local and one with GA and would opt for GA any day!!

Bethan - Hello lovely, long time no speak. How are you? how long til you start your treatment?

Loopy, Caz, KD, Hope, Leni, Courtney, Sfj, Nicquie and everyone else...hope you are all well. Got so much to catch up on, im a bit lost where everyone is!

AFM - Im currently on the pill to sync my cycle with my recipient. Its awful coz the pill makes me nauseous 24/7   but needs must! lol. Ive got my endo scratch on Monday and then start DR on 5th May. So be all go from next week yay!!!   it works this time. 3rd time lucky hopefully! Been mad busy with wedding plans and working n so on. xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Bevvvvvvvvvvvvvvy! How are you my lovely? Fab news you're already on the pill. Not long for you. Eeeekkkk! When is EC scheduled? Good luck for the scratch! I have mine on May 20th, so FET should be somewhere around w/c 13 June (if AF plays ball). So we might be quite close to each other - we can go crazy in the 2ww together 

xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Beth- I'm good thanks hun.fab news that you'll be getting started soon as well  they've said EC will be w/c 29th May. So we will be very near to each other. I pray that it works for us both this time  happy to share the dreaded wait with Ya haha xx


----------



## bethannora

So you'll be ahead of me then. But hopefully pregnant together  Good luck lady xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi ladies hope your all well

Just a quick one from me well I emailed clinic and they still have no recipients waiting so I have chose to take a back seat from treatment and babies as I've just had enough of it all to be honest. I will come on every so often and check and see how you lovely ladies are doing but I'm going to focus on other things now 

Good luck to  you all on your journeys speak to you all soon xxx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, I'm so sorry you're still waiting for a recipient. You've been waiting a ridiculous length of time  I think focusing on other things and keeping busy with unrelated projects is a great idea. Hopefully you'll be matched soon and will get that magical phone call xx


----------



## bethannora

Loopy - so sorry you're still waiting lovely. This journey is so tough at times. Enjoy concentrating on other things, and I hope to see you back here very very soon xxx


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies, 

Loopy I'm sorry your still waiting, enjoy focusing on other things. I'm sure your recipient is just around d the corner. Xx

Beth how are you hun. Xx

Pollita when is ec for you now? 

Cortney, madame, hope, leni, kmurph and anyone else I've forgotten (sorry) hope your all well. 

AFM, had my 1st scan today after 8 days of stimming and I have 14 follicles all ranging from 10-12mm. Got another scan Friday and hopefully egg collection Monday. Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Loopy- sorry to hear that you've given up on the egg sharing for now. Can't believe you are still waiting for a recipient and that the clinic has none waiting. Are you not able to go to a different clinic. Good luck whatever you decide to do. Big hugs hun  

Sfj- lovely amount of follies. Looks like you are responding well  

Xx


----------



## pollita

Hope everyone's doing well! Sfj, great numbers so far, well done!!

Afm ec is booked for Saturday at 9am - I owe my nurse big time for all she's done for me this cycle! Looks like it may be a freeze all cycle for me sadly but as long as I have something to transfer or freeze that's what's important. They will decide on Saturday. Trigger tomorrow night, and my mum says she'll come to ec with me (we will see - today she's being supportive but you all know the story as well as I do 😂)


----------



## bethannora

Fab news Pollita - woohoo! What nurse did you have this time? How come it might be a freeze all, have you got signs of OHSS? Fingers crossed your mum remains positive and can go with you. If I wasn't in Tenby, I would totally offer to help you out   xxxx


----------



## pollita

Aw thanks Bethan! I've seen them all this time but D the most. She said my lining was perfect before now, but doesn't seem to be triple striped or something? Basically explained that because I've gone so late into this cycle it may just have gone past its prime so if the dr at ec thinks that's the case they'll freeze all to make sure transfer is when my lining is great for implanting. The things you learn on IVF haha. I tried to explain it all to my mum earlier and she was so confused.


----------



## bethannora

Ah OK - yeh, triple-layered lining is always the best for ET. I don't know the science behind it though, I just know it gives you the best chance of a successful implantation & pregnancy. So as much as it will suck having to wait for a FET, you also don't want to waste a perfect embryo if your lining isn't the best. But fingers crossed by the time EC is here on Saturday, you will have a super triple-layered lining! xxx


----------



## ld593

Hello,

Could I join this group please? 

I am egg sharing at the LWC Darlington and have just started the pill today! We go on holiday in May so won't be starting until June (fingers crossed I get matched)! I am wondering if anyone else is sharing at the same clinic and has any idea how long I could be waiting to be matched The clinic said it should be in the next few months

We have had ICSI before here and it only took one month to be matched so really hoping we will be starting treatment in June! We are so blessed to already have our DD and really hope we can give her a brother/sister!

Leanne


----------



## sfj

Hi Leanne welcom to the thread. I'm with LWC Swansea it took about a month for me to be matched. Hope your not waiting too long. Xx

Pollita, I will be a few days behind you with egg collection. I hope your mam goes with you in Saturday. 

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well. Xxx


----------



## kez26

Hi lovelies, How is everyone xx

Sfj - sounds like you're getting on well and everythings moving on nicely  hope your scan goes well xx

Leanne - Welcome   the clinic I'm with I got matched within a week. I think it can vary a lot between clinics, I would ask the OD nurse, they normally have a good idea how long you might wait xx

Pollita - thats awesome, I hope EC goes well and you have lots of lovely eggs xx

Bethan - how are you getting on? have you got a date for EC, I know you and pollita are pretty close xx

Bevvy - How are you? seems all 3 of you are pretty close to each other, how nice would it be for all of you to be pregnant at the same time   xx

Loopy - awww sooo sorry you've had to wait so long to be matched. I hope we see you back soon with a surprised match xx

Madame - How have you been? xx

Sorry to anyone else I've missed, I hope you are all well and ok xxx 

AFM - received the pill in the post today so just need to wait for AF now, its due in 6 days so hope it comes on time. How long are you normally on the pill for before starting injections ect? 
Found out my cousin is pregnant (the only other cousin who hasn't got kids or is pregnant) and I had a bit of a breakdown today when my auntie posted it on social media. I felt soooo useless and crappy and it kept going through my head 'why am I the only one who can't have a baby'.. I'm happy for her but every time I hear of someone else that gets pregnant with no effort hurts me a little. I know I sound silly


----------



## djjim22

Just a quickie....

Pollita - fab news on those follicles! Hopefully you will get to transfer but if it is a freeze all although it's more waiting at least the lining will be great for those embryos!

Leanne - I egg shared at Darlington about 18 months ago and I'm sure it only took me 6 weeks to be matched. I was waiting for the phone call to say my chromosome bloods were back and when they rang they basically said I'd been matched as well. So lucky for me I didn't feel like I'd waited as I thought I'd have to wait for a match after the results! Hoping to do an FET with my last embryo beginning of next year but if that doesn't work will be looking to egg share again so I'll be interested in how quick they are for you.

Madameg - so sorry to see the outcome of your last cycle. Sending big hugs. What are your plans now?xxx

Lovely to see lots of new faces on here. I do read most days and follow how everyone is doing but as not currently having treatment myself I don't post so much.xx


----------



## beckha

ld593 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could I join this group please?
> 
> I am egg sharing at the LWC Darlington and have just started the pill today! We go on holiday in May so won't be starting until June (fingers crossed I get matched)! I am wondering if anyone else is sharing at the same clinic and has any idea how long I could be waiting to be matched The clinic said it should be in the next few months
> 
> We have had ICSI before here and it only took one month to be matched so really hoping we will be starting treatment in June! We are so blessed to already have our DD and really hope we can give her a brother/sister!
> 
> Leanne


Hello, I'm at LWC Cardiff. Last time it was about 6 weeks for a match once bloods came back I think.


----------



## bevvy82

Morning lovelies!

Leanne - Welcome to the ! im not at your clinic but mine only took 3 weeks to match me up but our clinic has over 100 people waiting for donors so im told! Fingers crossed that you get matched up quickly!

Kez - Hi hun, i'm good thanks, how are you? Glad to hear you are cycling soon  Im on the pill at the moment. The length of time you are on it depends on syncing you up with your recipient. I have to take mine for 3 weeks then ill start DR a couple of days after that. Sending you big hugs, I hate seeing everyone getting pregnant around me. its so upsetting but hopefully this time it will work for me, you and all the other girlies!! 

Pollita - Sorry youve got to probs do a freeze all cycle. At least they are looking after you well and wont transfer unless your lining is perfect.

Hope everyone else is ok!

AFM- Counting down to getting off this bloody pill - makes me so sick   Cant wait to start my DR next week. Luckily im getting the nasal spray again so getting away with no DR jabs woo lol! still stocking up on the Emla cream for my stimms haha. 

I also just found out that my clinic are now doing 'sperm sharing' so if your partner donates their sperm, you can get a free IVF cycle. So if my Egg share fails this time (although i pray to god it does!) then at least we can see if this would be a possibility xxx


----------



## Curley

Hello everyone 
Pollita good luck for tomorrow great your eggs got there. Any chance your lining will thicken? Or if you get enough good embryos enough to freeze as well will they just give it a shot anyway? 

Thanks for the reassurance bevvy82. Good luck Monday. When's your wedding? Good to have something else to focus on, we moving hopefully so that's keeping my mind occupied lol.  

Loopy hope u get a match soon. 

Sji  that's a fab response. 

Hello Leanne I was matched straight after they cleared my bloods. 

Kez  it's so hard your not silly I feel like that but then feel bad for it but if it wasn't so important we wouldn't put ourselves though this. It will be worth it when it happens. 

I had my egg collection yesterday it was ok they give me a seditive (tamazipam) after I got there it makes you forget thing to do can't remember much after 10 mins of taking it lol. Made me zonked all day went to my daughters swimming lesson off my face watching her lol. Got 16 eggs so 9 each. 8 have fertilised but anything can change. Hope they do what they should  . Tummy bit sore very tender yesterday but nothing to make anything off. 

Pollita do you have sedation or GA?


----------



## bevvy82

Curley- congrats on a lovely amount of fertilised eggies! Are you aiming for a 3 or 5 day transfer? Make sure you take it easy and rest up! Thanks for the good luck  my wedding is in November. It's defo keeping me occupied and less stressed about it all. Good luck with the moving! I hate moving- so much hassle lol xx


----------



## Curley

Thanks bevvy if all goes to plan will be having it tomorrow or Saturday they said they would ring me in the morning am hoping for tomorrow, while my daughters at school. Otherwise I miss her gymnastics Saturday class but that is a small price to pay she's there often enough but think when you experience these problems you don't want to miss anything your child does lol silly.  
Oh how exciting could be baby and wedding that's what happened to me with my daughter I tried for years and then was 11 weeks pregnant on my wedding day lol. Was a bit odd as couldn't tell many people but was amazing I did end up putting my husband to bed and getting him dressed for breakfast in the morning as I was starving and he was still half cut didn't want to go to breakfast on my own  . 
I hate the actual sorting mortgage and moving bit but can't wait to get in although the lady has to still find somewhere else just hope she does soon for my buyers to   X


----------



## bethannora

Curley - fab news, congratulations  Fingers crossed your 8 embies continue to grow & you get some frosties too x

Bevvy - exciting that DR starts next week. Woohoo! x 

Leanne - hope you get matched super fast. Where are you going on holidays? x

Beckha - not long until your appt. Bet you're excited x

Djjj - hello! Hope you're doing OK x

Kez - it's so tough seeing all the announcements all the time. Our time will come, promise x

Sfj - good luck for your scan tomorrow  x

Pollita - how you doing lovely lady? Eeeekkk, EC isn't far away at all now x 

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well also 

AFM - af arrived today. I can't predict my cycles at all since my ectopic, so I am worried doing a natural FET might be the wrong choice. Although I do ovulate every month, so hopefully it won't be too bad. Just don't want to have it delayed for a month because then I will have wasted the £150 on the scratch. Just waiting on a phone call back from my clinic to book the scratch in 20 days time x


----------



## kez26

Bevvy - hope I'm not on it too long, had enough of all this waiting now. I'm so impatient... ohhh lucky you are getting the nasal spray. Fingers crossed for all of us    xx

Curley - sounds like a good amount of eggs. Fingers crossed they progress nicely for you   xx

Bethan - that must be annoying not being able to predict. I hope it all goes as planned for you xxx

Have an awesome day lovelies xxx


----------



## pollita

Bethan, great news that AF arrived! How long does the scratch last? I was (probably naively!) under the impression that it would last a few months. I think natural is a good starting point, and then, like Cortney had to do, if it doesn't go to plan they can switch you to medicated (and hopefully be in time for your scratch still!)

Curley, great number of eggs! Hope ET goes well for you too  

Bevvy, can't believe how quickly DR is coming around! Bet you're excited to get the ball rolling  

SFJ, good luck to you too for EC! I'm sure it'll all go well and you'll have lots of lovely eggs!

Djjim, so lovely to see you back again - you'll be doing FET in no time!

Cortney, how are you lovely? Any news?

Leanne, hope you get matched very quickly so that you can get started!

Beckha, hope your appointment goes well!

Kez, hope AF shows up soon!

Madameg, hope you're ok lovely!

Hope everyone else is doing well  

AFM, last stims and suprecur done, trigger in 2.5 hours (got a timer in my phone just incase, I remember the trouble Fay had!!!) this cycle has flown by! Feeling really bloated now so can't wait to get EC done so that I can feel a bit more normal. Not anxious about EC, no more worries about how I'm getting there/getting back (unlike last time where I had to take 2 trains, a bus and a taxi each way on my own!) because my mum's taking me, but I'm just a little anxious that I won't have many eggs to keep. Taking my credit card with me just incase   

As for my lining, they said that it may just have been difficult to see on last scan, but they'll check it again Saturday at EC and let me know. If it's ok, then I can go ahead with ET next week (provided I get some transferable embryos of course!) If not, then I'll just have to have transfer in July/Aug. Not a problem, I'll deal with whatever happens. My main fear is getting a so-so embryo that would have been transferred but can't be frozen, but my lining not be ready for ET - not sure what I'll do then. Cry?   I worry too much lol


----------



## bethannora

Good luck for trigger pollita! You are so close now. I have my fingers crossed for a perfect lining on Saturday. Haha, I remember fay doing that too! Bless her. She sent me pics from her 4d scan of her little twinnies this week - she's doing really well. X


----------



## pollita

Aw, I'm so glad that she's doing well! I think about her lots and so glad she got her (doubly!) happy ending


----------



## beckha

Hey guys. Sorry I'm a bit quiet not really got much to say at moment. Had a bad day today feeling really down/sad. Sunday should of been my OTD for FET but obviously embryo perished. 

I'll be glad when monday is here as then I'm past it and only one week till appointment at new (old lol!) clinic. 

I've managed to lose 5lbs this week so only 7lbs to go now till I'm back at target ready for IVF. 

I've ordered all my supplements to start including inofolic and melatonin as proven to increase egg quality in those with PCOS. 

Hope everyone's cycles are going well ect 

Lots of love x


----------



## djjim22

Ah pollita, really hoping you get lots of lovely eggs! I'd think if your lining wasn't perfect and they were planning to freeze all but the embryos weren't good enough to freeze they would probably transfer than waste? But you won't have to worry about that as you'll have perfect lining and top notch embryos 😀 Xxx

Not ignoring everyone else, just on my phone and I can never remember that I've just read to reply to everyone personally! Once I'm on laptop and have a spare five minutes I will catch up on where everyone is. Back at the beginning of the thread one of the girls used to keep a bit of an update of where everyone was and post it regularly (not sure if the girls who've been on here a while remember) Was a great way of highlighting dates for everyone.xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hey everyone sorry I've been awol just come back from London after seeing my family for a few days- god it was a task taking my HRT's and suprecur when your auntie talks for England- literally from the minute I got up to the second I went to bed she didn't stop talking about herself- I have to understand her was as she's has mental health problems (she's not related to me was married to my uncle) so now I'm enjoying the peace and quiet!!

Pollita, I'm really keeping everything crossed for you and pray Saturday's scan is going to show a lovely triple lining!! You'll have a lovely bunch of eggs! It's lovely your mum is coming with you- I hope she shows some support for you Hun!! Will be thinking of you! No news my end just waiting for scan tues! The HRT's are making my have lots of ewcm think its the oestrogen in them- taking it as a good sign!

Beckha, well done on your weightloss.. Won't be long until your appt! I took a whole bunch of supplements think it definitely helped!

Djjim, hope your ok!

Bethan, hope you don't have to wait too long for your call!

Curley, wow fantastic amount of eggs, how are you after EC? You still sore?

Bevvy, won't be long until DR.. I started stocking up on elma cream but I braved it and realised I didn't need it as it didn't hurt as much as I thought- won't be long now!!

Kez, hope AF turns up on time how exciting you'll be starting real soon... A pregnancy announcement is never easy Hun but it'll be your turn soon Hun!! Look after yourself!!

Id, welcome to the thread.. I don't cycle at that clinic Hun but hope you get matched soon... At my clinic I never got matched but was lucky as if you don't get matched in 12 weeks then they still go ahead with treatment and freeze half your eggs!!

Sfj, woop brilliant amount of eggs especially on first scan- I had more appearing the more scans I had- won't be long now til EC!

Loopy, so sorry Hun it's been so hard for you all this waiting- really hope it happens for you soon Hun! Look after yourself!!

Madameg, hope you're ok lovely!

Leni, hope you're ok!

Sorry if I've missed anyone my phone can't go back any further!!

AFM, second day taking higher dose of HRT now taking 4 a day and no symptoms really other than increase amount of ewcm- sorry tmi! Can't wait until Tuesday's scan hope lining is ok if it is the FET should be 10th May can't believe is under 2 weeks I've been waiting since Feb but trying hard not to get my hopes up!


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, good luck tomorrow- will be thinking of you!! Fingers crossed for a triple lining... Hope you sleep ok tonight! X


----------



## sfj

Evening ladies hope you're all well. 

I had another scan today and the follies aren't quite there yet, so we have to go to LWC Cardiff on Monday for another scan and hopefully ec Wednesday.  I didn't have any new follicles but the other ones are growing well. They're ranging from 14mm up to 16mm. 

Xxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks cortney! (And sfj  )

Sfj, sorry you're not ready yet but I'm sure you will be for Wednesday with those - they tend to grow 2mm a day so will be great for laying by then  x


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, good luck today Hun.. Let us know how you get on  

Sfj, follies are a good size won't be long now!


----------



## pollita

Thanks lovely, all done! Just in recovery now watching some tv lol. Didn't get many eggs unfortunately so although I can share I'll only be able to keep 4 unless I pay full cycle  trying to decide what to do now


----------



## MadameG

Pollita hope you're feeling physically okay, what a dilemma for you. Thinking of you   Xxxxxxxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks Madame. They checked them while I was there and all were mature so decided to just keep my 4. Hope I've made the right choice but if not I can always so my own cycle again and be no worse off financially x

Hope you're all ok! xx


----------



## MadameG

Only takes one   Have everything crossed for you hunny. Rest up well lovely, did they check your lining? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks lovely. Doh - lining! Yes, it looked fine today so fingers crossed, ET should be Thursday if I make it to 5 days. Bleeding quite a bit at the moment though so I suppose it could change (should have taken a spare set of clothes as I ruined mine before I'd left the clinic!   )

Off for some lunch with my mum now, starving. Will catch you all up on how SHE did there soon  xx


----------



## djjim22

Fab news pollita! As madameg says it only takes one. Fingers crossed on a good fertilisation rate.xxx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita I'm looking forward to this epic tale  did she sign up immediately as a donor herself?? Did she haul all the staff up against the wall  poor you with the bleeding, I didn't really have any after either of mine, I hope it's stopped now. Have a lovely chilled evening xxx


----------



## Curley

Pollita well done like the other ladies said only takes one. I think you made the right choice. I bleed a bit but not until the evening. Am sure those eggs will do fab. Make sure u put your feet up at least it's a good tv night lol. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.

I had 2 put in today as the where B grade not B+, had to give myself the best odds even with risking twins. Fingers crossed that it will work for one am not greedy lol   (joke no affence meant). Got 3 Frosties. The other 2 they are giving until day 5 to see if they do anything to freeze but the clinic said probably not. But can't grumble at that.


----------



## bethannora

Curley - congrats on being pupo! I have everything crossed for you X

Sfj - I'm sure your follies will be the perfect size by next week X 

Pollita - 4 mature is amazing! I think you made the right decision. Fab that your lining was good too X

Hope everyone else is ok - just a quick one from me as we are spending the weekend in beautiful Tenby X


----------



## pollita

Bethan, have an amazing weekend! I love Tenby, and you've definitely got the weather for it!

Curley, congratulations on being pupo  Hope the next 2 weeks fly by and give you a beautiful BFP!

Djjim, thank you lovely. Hope you're doing well!

AFM...bleeding has stopped now. Had one clot earlier but (TMI, sorry) it looked and felt like it had just resulted from being sat in the car for over an hour and the bleeding pooling there. Amanda called to check on me and I told her and she said it was fine and not to worry. 

My mum turned up with the nurse while I was having my tea and toast, and as predicted she was in tears (like I'd just had open heart surgery  ) but fair dos to her she sat by me while I recovered. When the nurse and embryologist came in to chat she listened and asked where the embryos were being transferred to (she assumed I was just freezing them and didnt realise I had plans to actually become pregnant?!), then when the nurse mentioned the injections I'd been doing my mum started crying again and announced that she had no idea I'd been doing that for 5/6 weeks. I forget that other people may not actually know how IVF works!!

However, after everyone left and I was getting ready to get dressed again she hugged me and said...get this..."I admire you for doing all of this on your own, for putting yourself through the injections and surgery and doing most of it in private without telling even me." I started crying and said that I wished I'd have told her to begin with but it was difficult and I knew I'd not have gone through the first cycle if she had disapproved but she said it wasn't disapproval, it was just not understanding. 

So, that seems fine. I'm glad she was there. She got to talk to the nurse while I got dressed, she remarked on how lovely everyone was and the clinic was so nice (my mum's used to private hospitals so that's saying a lot!)

I'm a bit achey now so just snuggling on couch with a hot water bottle but otherwise feel fine! (Totally could have done the wedding after it had EC been yesterday!) My mum has delivered a load of food so I'm good for a few days at least  x


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - that's so cute of your mum! I'm so glad for you that you now have that acceptance too. It's no wonder you cried! Rest up lovely X

Leni - that's such a tough decision. My work is always fairly stressful so I don't have much choice really. Although this time I am contemplating being signed off work for a week after my FET. Could you get signed off maybe? Even if just for a few days? I totally understand why you wouldn't want to wait any longer - you've been waiting so long already X


----------



## Curley

Pollita my mums the same thinks am mad putting myself though it. It's hard when you don't think they agree, I love her but was a bit upset that after she found out about this cycle she hardly rang and hasn't checked up on me since Wednesday. I am a big girl and am very lucky I have a good husband but my friends check up on me more. Hey ho doesn't matter.

Leni can you take time off so you can reduce stress. 

Oh I love Tenby my uncle used to have a caravan there. 
Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, I was so moved by what you said about your mum... I guess she didn't realise what IVF involved! My mum was shocked how much was involved in it- hopefully now she'll be more supportive and understand your feelings!! Looks like she's going to look after you judging by the food she's bought you!! I bled abit after EC but wore off after 30 mins or so!! Hope your resting and taking it easy over the weekend! Hope your phone call goes well tomorrow- hopefully you'll get a 100% fertilisation rate like I did after popping those supplements! Are you having to wait to see how many fertilise before ET date! Great news on lining!

Curley, congrats on being pupo! When's otd?

Leni, that's such a hard decision especially if your busy at work it might be stressful for you juggling scans/tests around work I know it was stressful for me and my work wasn't that busy! Do what's best for you Hun... If you can't wait until July and you can sneak the odd day here and there for appts and you can't wait any longer then go for it Hun!!

Bethan, enjoy your weekend Hun.. Tenby sounds nice will have to add to my places to visit list!

Djjim and madameg, how are you both lovelies?

Sfj, when's your next scan? Is it Monday?

AFM, I'm already in bed I'm knackered... Been at work since 6am as had to do my sisters little part time job for her that she took over from me but she didn't finish her main job until 3am so I did it for her as its only down the road from where I work, then went over to my other job then had to clean an old lady's house for her I'm glad when I walked through my front door.....oh well 3 more nights until my scan...yay!!


----------



## djjim22

Pollita - what a turning point you must feel you've had today with your mum. So nice to hear and I've got everything crossed her support will continue. Rest up and take it easy, looking forward to hearing your update on how those little embryos are progressing.xxx

Bethan - enjoy your weekend away.

Leni - It is a difficult decision to make when to do FET. Yes you will be stress free once your big project at work is over, but doing it earlier would maybe mean you aren't stressing to much about the FET as you have other things to take your mind off it? Whatever you decide will be the right decision. It is so hard when you have been waiting for so long.

Curley - congrats on being PUPO! I had two embryos transferred but only one there at 7 week scan.xx

Cortney - good luck for your scan. Not long to wait.xx


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies, 

Cortney, I have my scan on Monday but have to go to Cardiff as swansea clinic is closed due to the bank holiday. Hopefully my follies have grown. How are you hun? 

Pollita so happy that there has been a turning point with your mam and there is more understanding there. I find it hard to explain to family/friends what IVF actually involves. Hope your resting. 

Beth enjoy Tenby. I'm going there on holiday in may, can't wait. I think it works out that my OTD will be a few days before we go so hopefully it will be a holiday in celebration. 

Leni I'm sure you will make the right decision for you. I have found it quite stressful trying to sort work  and we are also fighting for access for my OH two sons, so I would the less amount of stress you can have the better. Xx

Hope everyone else is well. 

Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita that's such a lovely story about your mum, so so lovely that she is supporting you now. Must have been such an eye opener for her. So hope this is the turning point for you both  xxxx

Cortney I'm okay ta, just moving forwards slowly. Won't be long until you're pupo lovely. Your day sounds knackering! Xx

Curley hello and congrats on being pupo!!! Hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too crazy xxx

Bethan it's not long till all systems go for you? Are you looking forst to your holiday? Xxx

Sfj fingers crossed for Monday  xxx

Leni such a tough choice...have they said the polyp could return?? xxx

DJ hope your doing good xx

Hiya to everyone else 

Afm sorry I have been a bit AWOL, I have been mostly reading but not had a lot to report. I had my GP appointment yesterday and she was lovely actually. She's doing a lot of the basic bloods and clotting screen (no level 2 unsurprisingly), DH is getting another SA done just in case and we've actually been referred to an nhs clinic so I can get a hysteroscopy/lap and dye, to check whether anything is amiss there. Left feeling rather shocked and supported! Got my clinic follow up next week, so will see what they say too xxxx


----------



## Curley

Cortneywils test day is 12th, but I probably won't hold out that long to exciting. You take it easy.

Dijim It not that I wouldn't love Twins the complications scare me a bit. Also it's money 2 cost a lot more and partly I have a 6 year old who is amazing at sports she in a development program at a very good gymnastics club that's so hard to get into but it costs a lot of money and I can't take that opportunity away from her it would be unfair she also a talented swimmer which isn't that cheap either she just done her 800 meters. I will love and be greatful and manage whatever and our family so needs its new member it's worth whatever happens we have a lot of love which we all have in these situations. I don't mean to sound like I don't want it enough I do but I want to give my children as much as I can to have the best life, although love is the most important. If I was a bit better off and cost of living was a bit cheaper I would love twins.

Madameg that's good they r checking everything.

Sfj good luck.


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, good luck for your phone call!


----------



## pollita

Thanks cortney, she rang early this morning and woke me up lol 3 of the 4 eggs fertilised. Tentatively booked for transfer Tuesday, but they will call at 9am and tell me if it's going ahead or being pushed to Thursday instead. Nervous!


----------



## MadameG

Pollita woop woop!!! Three little musketeers in the embryoscope!! How are you feeling this morning?? Xx


----------



## sfj

Pollita so chuffed for you. How are you feeling? 

Madame how are you today? 

Xxx


----------



## pollita

I'm feeling good thanks ladies, a little bloated/windy lol but otherwise fine. I get to start progesterone and HRT today so making the most of feeling good haha

How is everyone doing?

Curley, good luck for testing! I never hold out to otd either haha 

Madameg, fab news that you're getting all those checks done by nhs! Hope they're done nice and quickly for you 

Leni, tough decision! I think I'd wait to have a stressless 2ww but you have to weigh up the pros and cons

Sfj, best of luck tomorrow for your scan! I'm sure it'll be good news 

Hello to everyone I've missed (lots of you I'm sure!) it's a nightmare trying to type on my phone haha hope you're all well xx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks ladies - Tenby has been lovely! For those who haven't been there yet, it really is beautiful. Definitely worth a trip.

Pollita - fab news! Well done you. They took my 3 to 5dt, so might do with yours too. Won't be long and you'll be pupo X

Sfj - good luck for your scan tomorrow. Have a wonderful time when you go to Tenby too - I am sure it will be a celebratory holiday 

Madame - yep, can't wait for Majorca! Wow, that's amazing of your GP. Fab news X 

Curley - hope you're doing well pupo lady X 

Cortney - sounds like super long day for you. Hope you're resting today. Not long until scan - Woop X

Leni - good luck to you deciding on dates lovely. What does your dp think? X

Djjjm - how are you doing lady? X

Bevvy - hope you're ok lovely x

Have a fab bank holiday everyone x


----------



## bethannora

Leni - I am taking pregnacare, omega 3, l'arginine & selenium for my FET. Usually take loads more on a fresh, but the others are for egg quality. Then my clinic will add in aspirin, prednisolone, clexane & progesterone at some point after my scratch X


----------



## Curley

That's great pollita, but you can't wait to get them back.  How exciting. Good luck xx


----------



## djjim22

SFJ - Hope your follies have grown tomorrow.xx

Madameg - So glad to hear your GP has been supportive and is doing what she can on the bloods front. My GP was really good and I think it really helps having that back up if you need any bloods/referring etc. Hopefully the referral won't take too long to come through.xx

Curley - I totally understand where you are coming from on the two embryos/singleton pregnancy. I know that you will love however many babies make themselves comfortable inside you.xxx But also understand on the money/time front etc how having a singleton would be the best outcome for you and putting back two embryos has given you the best chance. Hope the 2ww isn't going to badly for you? Do you think you will test early or wait until OTD?xx

Pollita - Fab news on the three muskateers! (Love it Madameg!)xx

Bethan - glad you are enjoying your holiday. I'm good thanks, just patiently waiting until the 'right time' to start FET.xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, 3 out of 4 is brilliant... You'll be pupo before you know it how exciting! How are you feeling? Are you sore?

Sfj, good luck for your scan tomorrow, I'm sure they'll be ready for EC... Not long now... If your EC is weds and ET is 5 days later and my FET is on the 10th will be going through 2ww together!!

Madameg, that's brilliant your gp is being supportive... Hope your follow up appt goes well!!

Curley, I don't think I could wait until it either but will give it a dam good try lol! Good luck Hun!!

Bethan, Tenby sounds lovely... So jealous I so need a holiday!!

Leni, how is the gardening going? Wish I had a garden in in a flat and have got a balcony that over looks asda- lucky me lol! I'm taking prenatals, selenium, l-arginine and multi-vits for my FET!

AFM, I had lovely afternoon, after work went for lunch with mum then went to the cinema to watch jungle book.. So nice not to think about treatment for a few hours!! Good film ladies! 2 more sleeps yay!!


----------



## pollita

Sounds like a lovely day Cortney! And I'm so excited for you! So what's happening now, are they scanning you to check your lining? You're so close to being pupo!

I feel absolutely fine, thanks for asking. Not sore at all today but my mum's fussing over me like I've had serious surgery  Feeling a bit more positive now about the embryos, nothing I can do to change the outcome after all. 

SFJ, can't wait to hear how tomorrow goes!


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, yep they'll scan me to see if lining is thickening up then hopefully book transfer a week later! Aww bless ya mum how sweet of her, hopefully she will continue to support you!! Glad you're feeling more positive and not sore today!!

Been having some awkward moments at work... I've got my work colleagues questioning why I'm going off sick for 2 weeks I've just said hospital tests not sure what else to say... I've used the excuse I was having a cyst removed from my ovaries when I was off sick for EC- I'm worried work colleagues will put 2 and 2 together and realise my pregnancy happened as I had fertility treatment and that was the real reason I was off!! I'm thinking of telling boss at 12 weeks pregnant!!


----------



## pollita

Cortney, I doubt fertility treatment will be the top of their list of reasons why you were off work, worry not  Do you plan to tell them how you got pregnant or just leave them assume?


----------



## Cortneywils

I hope not pollita as I don't plan on telling them I do think it's none of there business... I've told my close work colleague... She asked me today if I'm going to tell them and I said no... She said you do realise they'll ask 20 questions as they're so nosey. She also asked if it doesn't work will I try again so I said yes of course I will... I don't think she truly understands!!


----------



## pollita

I don't blame you at all, if I had any colleagues I wouldn't tell them either  If you're not going to tell them anyway then don't feel bad about making up any stories for why you're off. I honestly doubt they'll put two and two together


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks for the reassurance.. I'm having doubts and kind of regret telling my work colleague as although she's been lovely I just feel she doesn't understand why I'm doing it does she really think I'll try once and give up! But at least she'll help me do heavy lifting at work.. I'm thinking of telling my boss when I'm 12 weeks pregnant then hopefully my resent absence won't be fresh in their minds X


----------



## sfj

Evening ladies, thank you all so much for the messages of support. Getting nervous now only because I don't know what to expect after tomorrow. 

Cortney, it will be good to have you as my 2ww buddy. 

Pollita hope your ok lovely. When do you get the next phone call. 

Leni, glad your garden is looking good. Hope your ok. Xx 

Hi to everyone else hope your all well. 

Xxx


----------



## pollita

Sfj don't be nervous  if you're ready to go they will give you your trigger shot to take home and tell you if you need to take any more stims or suprecur (sometimes you do, sometimes you don't) then you'll be given a time to arrive at the clinic on the day. It's an exciting time!

Thanks lovely. My next call will be Tuesday morning before 9am - eek!!


----------



## sfj

Thank you pollita. I have my trigger injection at home. I used the last of my gonal f today so I can only do my suprecur tomorrow morning. Hoping I can do trigger shot tomorrow. 

Exciting times. Hope you get et soon. Keep us updated. Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Good luck sfj for your scan x


----------



## pollita

Good luck sfj! ☺


----------



## sfj

Thank you ladies. Scan is at 11:30. I'll keep you updated. Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Dam... Just had email from boss asking for a letter from the clinic... They don't know I'm off for IVF they just think it's hospital tests... They know I'll have a sick note from gp! Not sure how to get round it! I've just emailed her back saying that I will try and get one at my appt tomorrow!


----------



## pollita

Courtney, you shouldn't need a letter from the clinic is the GP signs you off, the sick note should be sufficient


----------



## Cortneywils

That's what I thought but she wants one for my personal file- I'll just say that I've asked and they're sorting it out!


----------



## sfj

Cortney will your clinic give you a letter saying goes they are doing investigations rather than mention the IVF? Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hopefully... Will ask them tomorrow and if they say no then they'll have to accept the sick note from gp! I never gave them a letter when I was off for 5 weeks when I had EC... I was asked but never gave them it and they never asked again!


----------



## sfj

Hopefully they will be able to sort it for you hun. Bit silly that they want a letter though when they hustle accepted the sick note beforehand. 

AFM been at the clinic over an hour now and still waiting.    xx


----------



## sfj

Ladies ec is Wednesday. I have to do my trigger shot at 10:30 tonight and be in Cardiff for 8:00 Wednesday. Injection free day tomorrow.    

I have 18 follies but only 16 of them are big enough. Hopefully all of them will have eggs. Xxx


----------



## pollita

Great news sfj!! Very pleased for you  they don't do ec in swansea do they? 

Annoying about how long you were waiting though


----------



## sfj

No pollita unfortunately they only do ec and et in the Cardiff clinic. 

They had so many patients there today from the two clinics as swansea is closed today due to the bank holiday. I think l they may have overstretched themselves today. 

All good though now. Have to leave swansea at 6:30 Wednesday morning to be there on time. Xx

Phone call for you in the morning isn't it pollita? Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Fab news sfj - 16 good sized follicles is amazing  go you! X


----------



## sfj

Thank you Beth and leni. 

Ladiesdo I still do the trigger shot in my belly? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Sfj whoop! Hope you get plenty. That's right, same as normal xxxx

Sorry will pop back later, having a fish tank day xxxx 🐠🐟🐳


----------



## Curley

That's great Sfj congrats. I did mine in my thigh but that's because I prefer to. Xx


----------



## Curley

Courtney am not sure they have a right to ask for that letter I may be wrong though. If you clinic will give u something it may just be easier but if not maybe look into if it's really needed xx


----------



## pollita

Cortney, I just remembered my old workplace (civil service) used to request an appointment card or letter alongside a sick note, maybe that's what your boss wants? 

Ladies, I'm feeling rotten today 😭 Belly is really swollen and tender, like I'm full of wind (except I'm not). Been guzzling milk, chicken and water but fear I'm succombing to the dreaded ohss


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies re letter...I think if clinic won't do it then work will have to lump it!

Pollita, oh no I knew I had it when it hurt to breath and wasn't much bloated until 6 days after ec. Really hope ohss stays away, well done on upping protein and fluids, A told me to drink lucozade but I say that I done all of it and still got it! Hope your phone call goes well, will you mention your symptoms then? I don't know if they scan everyone to check for free fluid or women with symptoms as the asked me an I mentioned my chest pain and they found fluid travelled from pelvis to my chest....ouch!

Sfj, yay brilliant news...I injected mine in my belly same as stimming jabs...good luck for Wednesday,! Have they booked ET? Have they mentioned wether they'll go for 5 day transfer?

Hope everyone has had a lovely bank holiday weekend.... I worked so no fun!

Scan tomorrow yay!


----------



## sfj

Cortney good luck for your scan tomorrow. They haven't said anything about booking in et yet. They did say that I will  get a phone call or Thursday saying how many fertilise. 

Pollita I hope it's not ohss. I've heard isotonic drinks are meant to be good too. Hope you feel better soon. Xx


----------



## Curley

Pollita my tummy looks like am at least 3 -4 months pregnant also has been the same since day 2 I just hope it's not anything and I feel quite tender in my tummy like somethings pulling as I sit down or move in some Ways. Wish they scan my overuse tomorrow to make sure they are going down as they should. Xx


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies. I've been drinking lucozade today and popping some rennie and it's getting a bit better so may be wind after all 😂 I started progesterone yesterday so it could be to blame. Will update tomorrow when I know more 

Curley, hope you feel better soon, it's no fun is it!

Cortney, good luck for scan tomorrow. 

Sfj, enjoy your injection free day tomorrow. Hope trigger went well (that's my favourite one, so easy!) 

Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, thanks hun, good luck with your phone call! Wow you'll be pupo either today or Thursday  

Glad to hear you're feeling better  

Sfj, enjoy your jab free day today and hope your trigger went well!

It's a lovely sunny day today which is good to spend the day in Wales compared to yesterday's weather where you'd think we had monsoons I got drenched on my way home from work lol!

Hope everyone is well


----------



## pollita

Good luck day cortney, enjoy your trip to wales again! Remind me, have you had a positive opk yet??

I'm waiting with phone in hand - woke up in absolute agony this morning  wondering if it's the utrogeston perhaps?


----------



## Cortneywils

As much as your waiting for your phone to ring I bet you'll still jump when it does! I know I didn't take the pessaries that long but I never experienced pain like that but I guess everyone is different... Hope the pain doesn't come back!!

I'm not using opks Hun as I'm doing medicated they don't worry about lh surge I thinks it's more the oestrogen and progesterone they focus on! Hopefully today I get my ET date!


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - good luck for your call lovely lady x

Cortney - good luck for your scan. Hope you get a date for ET x

SFJ - hope you're doing OK lovely. Bet you are excited for tomorrow x

Curley - how are you doing PUPO lady?

Anyone else with any scans/appointments/EC/ET this week? Good luck if you do 

B x


----------



## pollita

Ah of course, makes sense!

Embryologist rang - 2 of my 3 are still going but only one looks great. Got the option of today or Thursday for transfer and no idea what to do. I said Thursday but only because I feel so cr*p. She's going to get d to call me and then I can change my mind if I want to go today


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks Bethan.. Hope you're ok lovely!

Pollita, what a tough decision! I would probably be tempted to go today but I'm just a worrier, I don't think I could of made a decision straight away either!


----------



## pollita

Yeah I'm thinking that, just worried I'll get to Thursday and have no embryos left to transfer 😕 If D wants me to go in today to be scanned I'll ask to have et today so it's all done in one trip. 

Personally I'm 90% sure my bloatedness and discomfort is the progesterone. I was on cyclogest before and had no problems but reading up on this one online lots of people complain of bloat and pain. Will wait to see what they say


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - the only difference between a 3dt & 5dt is picking out your best embryo. If you already know which are the best (presuming you will have 2 put back in again) then I would just go for it today. Good luck lady - really hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks Bethan. I was on the phone to her for ages trying to decide what to do. This time I want to try to avoid twins so I'm aiming for just one put back Thursday, but if I went today I'd have both put back since I don't know which one is best. 

Too much decision making for a Tuesday morning


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, if I were you Hun I would have the ET today Hun get them embies in their natural environment Hun... But of course it's totally up to you!!

I'm in Cardiff shopping trying to get some Spring/summer clothes


----------



## bethannora

Ah sorry - just presumed you would be having 2 put back in again. Ooh it is a tough decision if you are having the one put back in. I am sure Debbie will guide you when she calls you lovely. It's so hard making these kind of decisions xxx


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies just a quick one sneakily using my phone in work. 

Pollita have you been ablestablished to decide? 

Hope everyone is OK.  

Is it normal for me to feel extremely bloated and have lower back pain prior to ec ladies? Xx


----------



## pollita

Sfj, I never had any bloating before ec but I'd imagine both were normal - you have lots of large follicles bouncing around in there! 

I'm going to wait until Thursday - my decision was kind of made for me, had to be there by 12 at the latest and I'm an hour away. I'm leaving it in fates hands


Still waiting for a call back from the clinic though 😕 I was just uncomfortable this morning, then I took my AM Utrogestan and it started again an hour or so later. I have to take my PM one soon and I'm terrified incase it gets worse (got a client meeting at 4 and 6)

Cortney, hope you enjoyed shopping and got lots of lovely summer clothes!


----------



## beckha

Hello ladies. Hope everyone's cycles are going well. 

I'm being sad and counting down to my next appointment. 

My period started yesterday after failed FET. Sucks. Hate failed cycle periods. Why're they always worse than normal ones??


----------



## sfj

Pollita sorry the decision was taken away from you. I'm keeping my fingers crossed fo you but I'm sure fate will be on your side. 

I'm feeling so bloated that I can't eve not do my button up on my trousers lol. I don't think standing all day helps with the back pain either. 

Hope everyone else is well. I will come back on tonight and do personals. Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, I have strong feelings about fate... I think your embies are strong ones! Good luck for Thursday  

Sfj, hopefully EC will help relieve your bloatedness Hun- it's prob all those lovely follies!!

Beckha, you're not sad counting down the days Hun as that's exactly what I do lol! Won't be long now!

Bethan, hope you're well lovely!

AFM, ET booked for 11th may- D said I had a lovely thick triple lining yay! Can't believe pupo is around the corner.

Also a lady had picked 6 of my eggs and have been thawed today- omg I can't believe I have helped someone achieve there dreams.. If I wasn't at risk of ohss then I'd be happy to donate again! D is going to double check with recipient but she thinks they'll be happy for me to know the outcome!!


----------



## pollita

Cortney, fantastic news that you have a date! Only a week to go and youll be pupo ☺ Is your mum going with you? I hope the recipient wants to let you know the outcome. So nice to think someone's taken your eggs!

Hope everyone is ok - another quick update from my phone. A called and said she's not worried it's ohss but is the Utrogestan (as I thought). Luckily I have some cyclogest left over from last time so will use those from tonight instead. If anything I'm feeling a lot better this afternoon. Not perfect, but better. Managed to wash the dishes which I've not done since Saturday night 😳 Because I was in too much pain to stand at the sink!

Hope you're all ok, catch up soon xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, wow no washing up since Saturday bet you had alot of dishes to wash! I'm glad it isn't ohss and it's easing off!

Mum is coming with me, D said I will get a phone call from the embryologist a week weds morning and that they're aware I live far away but mum said will get to Cardiff early so if they ring all we have to do is hop on a bus. I trigger tomorrow night and start pessaries sat morning!


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - woohoo, well done you! So exciting you have a date  X 

Pollita - at least the decision was taken out of your hands. You will have a perfect blast to put back in 2 days time, and maybe even a frostie for a future sibling. Glad you're feeling better & have heard back from the clinic X

SFJ - sounds like you have a fab crop with all that bloating. Not long to go now X 

Beckha - I count down too (have a countdown app on my phone). Failed cycle periods are the worst. Hope it gets better soon x 

Afm - 15 days until my scratch and circa 38 days until I'm pupo if this cycle goes to plan. Fingers crossed! Although natural FETs at my clinic don't seem to have gone to plan so far. I have the most painful af this month. Ouch! Off to Hereford this weekend so something to look forward to. We decided after the ectopic to make the most of life, hence all our weekends away & upcoming holiday. Our tortoises are loving the hot weather today - they're racing round the garden! B X


----------



## ld593

Pollita - how are you feeling? It's a tough decision but I'm sending you positive vibes! 
Courtneywils -not long now until your FET! Happy your scan went well! 
Sfj - will be thinking of you tomorrow! Hope you have lots of eggs in those follies! 
Bethannora - really hope the next 15 days go quickly for you! 

AFM - Clinic called today to let me know I have been matched! Will be starting cycle in June! Get meds delivered when we get back from Turkey at end of May! Very nervous now! It all feels very real again! 
This pill is giving me two very sore boobies, bloated tummy and horrid poo's!!! Gonna look lovely in my costume on holiday!!!


----------



## bethannora

Ld - huge congratulations on being matched! Perfect timing as well, having a holiday before you start. The vitamin D will do wonders for your eggs X


----------



## pollita

LD, huge congrats on getting matched! It'll fly by and you'll be cycling in no time 

Bethan, wow 15 days, not long! Isn't it just a couple of days later you're off on holidays? Glad it's all fitting together  how lovely to be so positive about life though, you're right that we all need to make the most of it. Glad you're getting little breaks in, I bet it's helping to keep a good work-life balance too having time to recharge. 

Cortney, great plan just being in Cardiff. I'm so excited for you!

Thanks again ladies. Don't know what I'd do without this place! I'm feeling much better, currently babysitting my friends 1 year old for a few hours and was worried how I'd cope but already feeling an improvement just not taking my second pessaries for the day. Yay!


----------



## ld593

Bethannora -  fingers crossed! It was planned to have holiday before, as hubby is very superstitious and we had a holiday (to turkey) before we cycled last time so everything needs to be the same for him!


----------



## beckha

LD congrats on being matched. When did you have your first app for egg share? Which clinic are you at?


----------



## sfj

Cortney yippee on a date. We are definitely going to be 2ww buddy's I think along with pollita.  

Pollita, your going to have two strong emboss for Thursday.  2ww is nearly here.  

Beth, let's hope I do. Roughly 24 hours to go now. Not long for you. Enjoy Hereford, my OH used to live there and said it's lovely. 

ID think you hun. Congrats on getting good matched. June will soon be here the rate this year of going. Xx 

Leni, madame, kmurph, hope and anyone else I've missed hope your all well. 

AFM, feeling slightly apprehensive about tomorrow. Going to sort my bag put with what the clinic have told me to take. 
Ladies am I correct in thinking that ec is classed as the conception date? If that's the case then any future children we may have with regard to ec tomorrow will have been conceived on their big brothers birthday. (My OH eldest son from his previous marriage.) If this is the case I'm taking it as a good omen. Xxx


----------



## ld593

beckha said:


> LD congrats on being matched. When did you have your first app for egg share? Which clinic are you at?


Follow up consultation was on 8/4/16, they didn't start matching me until 27/4/16 tho! We are at the London women's clinic in Darlington!


----------



## ld593

Sfj - yes EC date is conception date as it's the day the egg and sperm get down and dirty!   Thinking of you!


----------



## bethannora

Sfj - you're actually 2 weeks pregnant at ec, so congrats on being 1 week, 6 days preggers! It's because conception is always backdated to your LMP x


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - so glad you're feeling better. Enjoy babysitting! Yes, scratch is the 18th and we're off to Majorca on the 21st. I honestly can't wait! We both work full time & then my partner cares for her mum in the evenings & we both spend our weekends with them too. So we rarely get time together - just holidays. On the day of our ectopic we had to go straight there from hospital as she was poorly (brain injury & alzheimers). It's really tough at times, especially when we are going through IVF too. So I honestly can't wait for a week away X


----------



## beckha

ld593 said:


> beckha said:
> 
> 
> 
> LD congrats on being matched. When did you have your first app for egg share? Which clinic are you at?
> 
> 
> 
> Follow up consultation was on 8/4/16, they didn't start matching me until 27/4/16 tho! We are at the London women's clinic in Darlington!
Click to expand...

That's great! My first app is Monday at LWC Wales Cardiff. I'm hoping they match me as quickly as you!


----------



## sfj

Haha Beth that made me smile.


----------



## sfj

Beckha not long now hun. How are you? Xx


----------



## beckha

I'm doing ok. I'll feel better once I know we can definitely share. I applied to our local clinic but they said no, because of failure to get to transfer I think. But LWC don't seem to state anything about that so hopefully I'll be ok. Especially if I've shared successfully before with both of us having live births?


----------



## sfj

Surely you will be classed as a proven donor? Which one is your local clinic hun. In in Cardiff tomorrow for ec. Hopefully you won't have to wait too long hun. Xx


----------



## beckha

It's Bourn hall Colchester. It's literally 20 mins away. 

I'm sure Wales will be fine and I'm just worrying for the sake of worrying. 

Good luck for your EC. I actually enjoy mine, I love sedation. Feel instantly thinner and less bloated too! Hope it all goes well and you get plenty of eggs. How many follicles have you got? 

If you have a 5dt that'll be Monday won't it? We may bump into each other!


----------



## sfj

It's my first time at doing any of this so I don't even know what to expect lol. I have 18 folliclies but 2 of them are under the the sice they want. Hopefully they will all contain eggs. 

What time do.you have your appointment Monday?  If it is a 5dt then yeah I'll be there again Monday. 

I've found them all to be lovely at both clinics, just a little frustrating chasing things up lol. Xx


----------



## beckha

18 is great. 

I got 12 eggs on my egg share cycle. Both of us got pregnant. 

My appointment is at 1.30. 

Honestly, LWC are amazing at communication compared to what I've experienced at Hammersmith. I missed LWC so much!!


----------



## sfj

Ahh wow. I really hope I can be successful with regards to eggs and hopefully both my recipient and myself will have a positive result. 

Haha we very well may bump into each other. Going to be wonderin now. Lol. Xx


----------



## beckha

Keep me updated with what happens then I can keep an eye out for you!


----------



## Cortneywils

Just quickie ladies

Sfj, good luck today hope then get plenty of eggs  

Pollita, hope you're feeling ok today...one more sleep until pupo


----------



## pollita

Sfj, good luck today!!!! Hope it goes well and you have lot of lovely eggs 

Thanks cortney x


----------



## beckha

Good luck sfj x


----------



## bethannora

Good luck sfj & your amazing crop of follicles xxx


----------



## sfj

Thank you ladies. I'm waiting patiently with the stupid canular in the back of my hand.  

Not going down until about 10ish. 

Hope your all well. 

One sleep till your PUPO pollita. Xx


----------



## sfj

Ladies I got 13 eggs. So 6 for the recipient and 7 for me. Feeling really sick and had to have anti sickness meds from the clinic. Just waiting to be discharged now. Xx


----------



## pollita

Well done sfj! Hope those 7 eggs turn into 7 embryos  are you going for a 5 day transfer if possible?

Feel better soon x


----------



## Curley

That's great Sfj well done. Hope you are feeling better. 

Pollita how you feeling excited for tomorrow? 

Becha not sad at all bring excited for appointments it's one step closer every time for us all. 

Cortneywils nearly there. That's great someone is getting your eggs bet they are made up. 

Bethannora hope you are ok, and your tortoise's are enjoying this sunshine. 

I'd congrats on your match.


----------



## beckha

7 eggs is fab sfj! Congrats!!


----------



## kez26

Quick one from me as I'm at work  

SFJ - thats brilliant. Hope you're feeling ok xx

I need to catch up with how everyone's getting on when I get home, I hope everyone is well xxxxxx

AFM - wanted to let you all know AF arrived today and have received my treatment plan already (didn't even have to wait an hour which was shocking) it says possible EC 15th June. I can't believe it, so exciting


----------



## MadameG

Sfj wow that's a fab number. Hope you feel much better by this evening. Take it very easy and good luck for the phone call tomorrow  xxxxx

LD congrats on being matched! Hope you have a great holiday first xx

Pollita hope you're feeling right as rain today. One more sleep   xxx

Leni have you managed to decide?? When do you have to let them know by? Xx

Bethan love that image of your speedy tortoises   xxx

Cortney woohoo to a pupo date!! So exciting for you xxx

DJ Has the pupo bug bitten yet?  xx

Beckha good luck for your appointment, hope it all goes swimmingly xxx

Kez wow!! That'll soon be here. Are you doing long or short protocol? Xx

Love to all those I've missed! Had a good read back but sure I'm missing some! Xx

Afm I've got my follow up at the clinic in an hour. Feel woefully unprepared because frankly, I'm not sure what to do. Dive straight back in or keep a sensible head and do some immunes testing first Hopefully get some guidance today xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Sfj, yay brilliant Hun! I too was very sick after EC... If I have to do it again I'll demand anti sickness... Hope you feel better soon!!

Madameg, that's a toughie- Id be tempted to go straight away but that's just me- see what they say?

Pollita, I bet you're excited!! One more sleep!

Curley, hope you're ok lovely!!

Bethan, thanks so much for your kind pm! I hope your turtles are having fun outside I have turtles!

LD, enjoy your holiday well done on being matched!!

Kez, yay on treatment planning- I bet it seems more real!


Had awful day felt like crying.. I'm so angry it hurts! I went in work for training and the next thing I know I'm in the office with my supervisor and matron grilling me about my planned 2 weeks off.. Asking me why I need it for hospital tests and why so many appts... Basically she asked me to change it for another time and plan annual leave rather than sick as its not compulsory tests... They were horrible to me, so I'm going to put in a complaint to HR tomorrow ! I'm debating just to book the Thursday off as Friday is my day off anyway!!! I'm going to tell my supervisor how she made me feel tomorrow!


----------



## MadameG

Cortney that's horrid   Did you tell them the truth why you need it off? They certainly could have handled that much more sensitively! xxxx


----------



## beckha

Kez! That's my birthday! 15/6!

Cortney that's awful. I would definitely mention it to HR and tell your supervisor. Who do you work for? 

MadameG I hope your follow up goes as well as possible. 

I'm starting to worry LWC won't let me share. Next option is to see if lister will have me. Then if not we will have to look at paying, but trying to make that last resort.


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, no I just said tests, bosses don't keep anything secret as I've heard them tell people other people's business... It's all gossip!

Beckha, I work for the nhs- why do you think they won't accept you?


----------



## pollita

Cortney, I'm disgusted for you at being treated that way. It could be something sinister that you don't want to share, it's none of their business. The doctor is the one to make the decision whether you're fit for work or not. I'm so sorry lovely, hope you feel a bit better tonight X

Beckha, why do you think that? I hope they do x


----------



## beckha

Because Bourn hall Colchester have said they wouldn't because of failure to get to transfer! I just keep worrying about it now. I've read LWC stuff and nothing in there stuff about it but there is in Bourn so I'm hoping its just a Bourn thing.


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks pollita  

Beckha, I hope it just a bourn thing.. When will lwc tell you?

Ladies do you think it's best to just have a few days off after et rather then explaining again why I need 2 weeks off!


----------



## kez26

MadameG - I hope it goes well and you get some good advice from them xx

Courtney - that sounds awful. I would definitely make a complaint as that doesn't sound fair at all. Defo more real now. Exciting x

Beckha - I found Bourne really strict. I went there before the lister and they didn't accept me. Keeping my fingers crossed for your. Hopefully its a lucky day for me x


----------



## pollita

Cortney, I wouldn't say 2 weeks off is essential, but at least a few days is. Just make sure the same as normal, no heavy lifting during 2ww. Although some ladies decide they need the 2 weeks to relax and have no stress - it's entirely down to you and your circumstances. If you think you're going to be stressed or work will be physically strenuous for you then don't risk it.


----------



## bethannora

Madame - good luck for your appt. let us know how it goes X 

Pollita - eeeekkkk good luck for transfer tomorrow  X

Sfj - fab news - check you out mother hen X 

Cortney - you'd think working for the NHS, that they would be a bit more understanding than that! Hope your supervisor sorts it out for you X 

Kez - woohoo, not long to go for you. Having a treatment plan makes the waiting so much more bearable X 

Beckha - I have everything crossed they will accept you. I failed to get to transfer once, and I could still continue to egg share again. I'm with crgw in Cardiff X 

Curley - our tortoises are definitely enjoying the sun! How you doing? X

Not much news from me - just ridiculously stressed and busy in work! X


----------



## djjim22

Just a quickie...
Cortney have your trust not got an IVF policy? Worth asking HR if they have. I know mine haven't but I've heard of other trusts who have where you're actually entitled to so many days off for treatment per year. But as everyone else has said, if your GP has signed you off then there is nothing they can do as your doctor has said you are not fit for work. On the other hand I did tell my boss why I was off and she was surprisingly very supportive which I didn't think she would be.

Pollita - good luck for tomorrow. Are you going with one tomorrow or just waiting to hear how they are?

SFJ - Congrats on those eggs!

Madameg - I'm so desperate to be bitten by the pupo bug again, lol.

Hi to everyone else! Struggling to keep up as there is just sooo much going on on here at the moment and currently have a little tired person next to me wanting a cuddle!xx


----------



## bethannora

Leni - when is af due? Did your doc tell you the likelihood of your polyp coming back? X


----------



## beckha

Kez sorry they said no to you too but makes me feel a bit better knowing it's not just me! Also lister is our back up plan so good to know. Thank you. 

Cortney I'm hoping they'll tell me on Monday pending AMH and screening (both I know which are fine will just be formality!).


----------



## pollita

Thank you all for the good wishes for tomorrow   My mum's coming along with me, but she's bringing her husband   so I'll probably send them off to the shops while I'm in there and just go to transfer alone. Don't really want him in the room with me as I'll be in a gown and legs akimbo, and can't really expect him to sit in the car for a couple of hours! haha

Djjim, I'm only going for 1 good embryo, or if both are poor I'll put them both back. Last time I put a 5AA and a 4BC back because they wouldn't freeze anything with a C grading, but not taking that risk again. Will have to wait and see. 

They haven't checked them today so it could be that one, or even both, has arrested and I won't have anything to transfer anyway   

Right, off for a relaxing evening - take care all! Speak tomorrow


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies, I'm not sure what there policy is but I don't want them to know as I know my supervisor for years and her daughters were horrible to be in school! I know if I told them it'll be round the hospital in days!!
I know they can't argue with a dr's not but I can't stand the stress of explaining myself any further but I'm going to take my supervisor into the office and tell her how she and matron made me feel!!

Leni, must be such a hard decision for you! I don't think I could make that decision!

Djjim, aww bless! I'm glad your boss was supportive!

Madameg, how did your appt go?

Pollita, what time is ET? Thanks pants her husbands going with you can't you say you just want it to be the 2 of you? I'm sure your embies are still going strong Hun! X


----------



## kez26

Pollita - good luck with ET tomorrow, I hope you a have really good one waiting for you. Enjoy your relaxing time   x

bethannora - definitely makes the waiting a lot easier and to be honest I can't believe its actually happening yet lol x

thxxx Leni   x

MadameG - how was your appointment, has it helped you make a decision? xx

Beckha - no problem, The Lister is really good, I would definitely recommend them. Sounds strange but I'm glad they didn't accept me now, if that makes sense   Fingers crossed for you x

Cortney - thats terrible you feel you can't tell them about whats happening  I hope you get it sorted and can have some time off xx


----------



## MadameG

Leni bah I know that flip flopping feeling!! For me, I'd wait that tiny bit longer as then I'd have just a lovely relaxing time afterwards (and then we mighty be cycle buddies  ) but I totally understand your impatience and worries over naughty polyps xx

Cortney did the clinic say they would write a letter for you? I would tell your supervisor that you are having gynaecological treatment and as it's very personal in nature, you don't want to discuss it. Our clinic recommends the first 2-4 days as a total chillout session, then back to a very sensible normal. If your GP is happy to sign you off then I would go with that, especially as you've already told them that's what you need. I feel for you - such an unnecessary headache xxxx

Pollita I had a chat with your musketeers and told them to pull out all the stops tonight  will be sending you every positive vibe I can find tomorrow xxxxx

Thanks for asking after me girls - the appointment went well. She was already on the same page as us and recommended that I ask the GP for the recurrent miscarriage (   ) tests, which I have already done. She said our embryos look great (although I'm aware looks aren't everything in IVF land), so hopefully we should have some success coming up. We talked about all the immune stuff, but the latest studies are showing that the more major immune treatments aren't necessarily helpful and it is more likely down to antibodies on the actual embryos themselves causing a flare up in our bodies, rather than purely originating in the womb. Based on that, I'm probably going to be on dexamethasone for a few weeks prior to transfer, to really chill my body out, especially as each time I have felt like I have had a huge allergic reaction for a few days that then suddenly stops. So....plan is to get my bloods done, see what they show, get the hysteroscopy done too and then if all that is good, transfer a frostie or two.


----------



## pollita

Madame, glad the appointment went well and you have a plan for next cycle. Even with all those tests I bet you'll be FET-ing this summer which is something to look forward to. I hope that your GP gets some testing done for you just to check. 

ps: thanks for sneaking into the lab and having a chat with them  I'll make sure to do the same to yours next time


----------



## kez26

MadameG - that sounds really positive, I'm glad it went well... Keeping everything crossed for you   xx


----------



## beckha

Madame glad your appointment went well. 

Pollita I shall be thinking of you tomorrow! 

I just want to fast forward to Monday now! 

Kez, no I totally know what you mean. To be honest after how they've dealt with this I wouldn't want to use them. I actually sent the CEO an email today (we've met in person when we went on TV with Louise brown) with some constructive criticism so hopefully they change the way they deal with people!


----------



## kez26

Beckha - wow, you went on TV? Louise Brown as in the first IVF baby? I bet that was interesting


----------



## beckha

Yes, first IVF baby and also Jamie one of the first FET babies (he's a twin). 

It was last summer! We got to hold the old school incubator that Louise was made in. A bit of history! Me and Louise are now ******** friends. LOL!


----------



## sfj

Evening ladies I hope your all well. It's just a quickie as I feel absolutely rubbish. 

Thank you all so much for the kind messages and we'll wishes. I can't express how much your support means to me and I appreciate each and everyone of you.  

Cortney, I think it disgusting that your work have treated you in this way and I am angry for you. If you feel the need to take time off then take it off and pleaset dont let them make you feel bad for it. 

Pollita, good luck for et tomorrow hunnie. Everything goes crossed for you. Xx

Beth thank you hun. Feeling rubbish now. Painkillers have worn off. I'm not going to work tomorrow,  they can manage without me for another day lol. 

Beckha, Monday will soon be here hun. I'm sure they will accept you. 

Madame, so glad your appointment went well. 

Kez chuffed you have your treatment plan. 

Leni, hope your well. 

Sorry to the ladies I've missed. I can't keep up today, the thread has moved so fast.  

Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, so glad your appt went well hun, sounds like you have a good plan! I didn't ask clinic as I thought the name and address will give the game away- didn't realise th 2-4 day I guess if I have 2 days off after will be suffice- I'm going to have a good chat with supervisor about it tomorrow.

Pollita, hope you get some sleep tonight!

Sfj, too right work can do one- you need rest hun!  hope your phone call goes well tomorrow hun and  all your lovely eggs become embies... I feel so let down by them why should they have rights to question me. Hope you feelike better soon!

Beckha, wow tv that's amazing, I saw in the news earlier that Cambridge have designed a dish to keep an embryo for 2 weeks to see their development and to help understand early pregnancy loss!

Weird how we want to wish the days by...I want weds here lol! Trigger done, I'm going to test out trigger day before FET

Hope everyone is well


----------



## sfj

Cortney is it worth me testing my trigger shot out and if so when should I do it? Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Sfj, some ladies do so when they get a bfp they no its not from the trigger, you could do one a day before ET until hpt is blank!


----------



## sfj

Thank you cortney. I will have to send hubby to the shop to pick some upoint.  I think I would rather know than not that trigger has gone from my system. Xxx


----------



## pollita

I think it's a good idea sfj. I'm testing in the morning before et. I stocked up on cheapies in poundland (£1 for 2) as they're cheap but sensitive. It was still positive this morning though 😕 I just want to know when to trust a positive lol


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, good luck today Hun.. Will be thinking of you  

Sfj, hope your phone call goes well Hun and have a good fertilisation rate


----------



## MadameG

Pollita I'm doing the sticky embryo dance for you this morning!!! Good luck hunny xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀

Sfj lots of luck to you too, let us know how you get on 🍀🍀🍀🍀. Hope you're feeling much better this morning too xxxxx

Cortney go kick some butts  xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - had a little catch up last night and I just wanted to pop in to wish you luck today hunny! XXXX

Hope the rest of you are all ok! What a beautiful morning it is! 

Fay xxx


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - good luck for transfer today. Eeeekkkkk! You will be pupo in no time X

Sfj - I hope your fabulous 7 all have a good fertilisation rate X

Fay - hiya to you and your massive twin bump!

B X


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - hello! Haha! Thanks! Just getting ready for my 28 week check up! Bathing, tanning and trying to make myself look half decent has proven a challenge this morning with these two wriggling about inside me!! Xx


----------



## MadameG

Fay hello mrs mega bump   hope you're feeling fabulous xxxxx


----------



## pollita

Whoa whoa whoa....28 weeks?!?!?! 😯 so glad to hear everything's going well fay. Are you settling nicely into the new house? How is your son about the babies? Bet he's excited, especially to have one of each!

Sfj, fingers crossed for amazing news for you this morning!!

Hope everyone else is doing well. No news from the clinic so I'm guessing I'm on for et   currently catching up on all my work (have been so lazy about it the last few weeks 🙊) thanks for the well wishes xxx


----------



## sfj

Just had the phone call ladies. 5 out of the 7 have fertilised. So happy. 

Hope your all well ladies. Xxx


----------



## beckha

Sfj! Amazing fert rate!! Congrats. 

Hope all goes well today pollita will be thinking of you. 

I've got my shorts on for first time this year. It's gorgeous here. We are off swimming this morning. 

Got on scales this morning. Lost some more lbs! Only 6lb to go till I'm pre cycle weight and my BMI is under 28 for LWC. 

I'm hoping they'll let me carry on losing whilst they do screening and matching. 

Sfj can you remember if they weighed you at any point?!


----------



## beckha

Just to add. Had a massive melt down last night. Started crying during my Pilates class. How embarrassing! Tears this morning too. Just feel so helpless. Hope Monday makes me feel better x


----------



## pollita

Aw beckha, sorry the hormones are getting to you. It's such an emotional time! Well done on your weight loss


----------



## Fay2410

Madame - hello Hun, not sure about fabulous  - I look like I've swallowed a basket ball! How are you doing?

Pollita - settled into new home lovely thank you, it's so much bigger than our last house. The nursery is all done and ready for their arrival. DS is very excited, he wants them to come now but ive explained that the longer their in mammys belly the better. I'm sure he thinks their going to come out walking talking and with footballs in their hands as he keeps mentioning taking them both to football with him 😂😂. Their weighing just over 2Ibs each at the moment (well that was last week) I'll have an update tomorrow at my scan with my consultant. 

Ladies stay strong and positive, this time last year I had my first failed cycle and it really did break me. If you said to me last year id be expecting twins in 12 months time I would never have believed you! It will happen for you all! Much love 

Fay xxx


----------



## sfj

Beckha the only time they weighed me was at the very first appointment hun. Xx


----------



## bethannora

SFJ - amazing! Go you and your 5 embabies x

Pollita - not long to go until you are PUPO. Keep us updated chick x 

Fay - is your scan 4d again today? Send me a pic! x

Beckha - fab news on your weight loss x

Cortney - hope you sort everything out in work today, and your supervisor is kind to you x


----------



## pollita

Just been left in room while they sort out the embryos. None got to blastocyst stage 😢 Not hopeful at all, they have recommend putting both back, and hoping for a miracle

Grrrr


----------



## MadameG

Pollita they might just be a few hours behind, hold tight hun     xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Fay I'm good thanks, better now that the doctors/clinic are checking a few things out ready for the next transfer. Just got to keep smiling and stay positive    xxxxx

Beckha big hugs   It's a tough old journey and I've had plenty of meltdowns (including in the most embarrassing places) along the way. You'll get there - new start on Monday  xxxxxx

Sfj that's brilliant news!! Are you aiming for a day 5 transfer? Xx


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - don't give up hope. The internet is full of positive stories of women who implanted perfect blasts and got a BFN, then implanted embryos that weren't as good, and got their BFPs. I am keeping everything crossed for you my lovely x


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - don't get caught up on the grades. Neither of mine were good, one was a 4bc morula / early blast and the other was a low grade non expanded morula on day 5 and both are now wriggling away in my belly! 

Bethan - no it was antenatal this morning, tomorrow I have a scan with my consultant at 9am (I have fortnightly scans with him) then I have my private 4d scan at 3pm. I'll ******** you the pics tomorrow 

Madame - I'm so glad your ok, great news that your having further investigations. I hope you get some answers soon

Fay xxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies. Trying not to get too caught up but it's hard when even they don't seem optimistic. One was a 12 cell, the other was a morula with 50% damaged cells. 

Haven't cried yet but it's building up.


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, like the other ladies have said that it's not all about the grades, your embies are strong ones....congratulations on being pupo  

Fay, hello nice to hear from you.... hope your check up went well! Can't believe you're 28 weeks...wow where does the time go?

Madameg, when's your first lot of tests? You made me smile with the go kick some button comment lol!

Sfj, wow 5 out of 7 is fab, have they said wether they'll be doing 5 day transfer?

Bethan, how are you doing lovely? My supervisor and manager apologised to me today so alot happier!

Beckha, aww bless ya, how you feeling now? Well done on the weightloss you should be proud of yourself! I too breakdown as this journey is so emotional....I cried in front of my supervisor today!

Leni and kez, hope you both ok.

AFM, an interesting day.... I had a meeting with my manager and supervisor and I told them how they made me feel and they apologised and said don't worry and to go on sick and to look after myself...they changed their tune lol! Last day of work tomorrow....have Saturday, Sunday and Monday off work, Tuesday sick so I have some days to relax before ET weds.


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita you just posted same time as me...must be hard to feel positive when they're not showing it but you still have a good 12 cell on board, I'm not sure how many cells a 5 day old embies has xx


----------



## bethannora

Big, huge, massive hugs to you Pollita. I honestly think this cycle just might surprise you, and you will get your sticky BFP x


----------



## MadameG

Pollita all in the hands of fate, just try to stay positive and whack a load of comedy on the tv. Take it easy hunny. Who knows, any of us may even have been that dodgy looking morula  xxxxxxxxxxxx

Cortney so glad your day has gone much better than yesterday  had the chlamydia and virology screen today, all the rest of them are in the batch that say day 1-3 of my cycle (as in they were allocated to the same test tube   ) so got to go back whenever AF decides to rock up xxxx


----------



## beckha

Pollita I'm sorry but don't give up hope just yet. I just want to echo what the other girls have said. 

Another meltdown today. You know when you feel so stressed your head feels like it's going to pop? I'm at work tomorrow and Saturday so that'll keep me busy. Then it's Sunday and then it'll be our appointment! 

I think if we can't share anywhere (we've yet to apply to lister). We will have to wait till I go back to work full time to pay for IVF. Just so we can afford it really. So at least another 2 years until then. Just hope we find somewhere to share!!


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies, don't know what I'd do without you all  

I've had a look on google (I know, I know) and I'm seeing a lot of positive stories so I guess I'll just keep those in mind, but the lack of positivity from the clinic made me think it was just a waste of time. I spent my whole ET staring at the ceiling in the surgical room planning my next move - weight loss, IVF or IUI, adoption. All those negative thoughts just welled up in my head and I removed myself from the whole ET process. 

Sorry it's another me-me-me post lovelies. I'll take a bow now and catch up on all of your journeys instead


----------



## Bubbles12

Polita..
A FF friend of mine had 1 morula and 1 early Blast transferred.. she was so negitive and was convinced she would get a BFN.... i think you know where im going with this.... she now has a 7 month old daughter...
You are still very much in the game. Xxx


----------



## sfj

Evening ladies. 

Pollita how are you feeling hun. I'm voicing what the other ladies say and your still very much in the game. 

Madame how are you hun? Will you be cycling soon? I'm aiming for 5 day transfer hun but I will see what the clinic say and go with them. 

Cortney glad you had a better day at work. Not long until your PUPO. 

hope, Beckha, leni, Loopy,  Beth,  and anyone else I've missed hope your all well. 

AFM, still feeling rubbish. Going back to work tomorrow driving me crazy being at home. Xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Polita 
As Fay mentioned mine were also not good grades and a sucessful cycle, please stay positive ! 
Also I was told on one cycle that the embryos left were poor quality but when checked on day 6, one was a 4aa blast (my frostie ) 
I too have a good feeling about this cycle for you xxx


----------



## djjim22

Pollita - those little embies have fought so hard to get as far as they have, I'm sure they will continue. As everyone has said you are certainly not out of the game yet. They will thrive if they know the amount of positive vibes they are getting from all of us! Get those feet up and relax, if you need a cry, cry... then have lots of chocolate and some comedies on the TV.xxxx


----------



## mle83

Haven't been on in ages as not a lot has been happening with me. I just wanted to say to Pollita that on my first cycle I had 2 excellent embryos put bk and both took but I had a miscarriage at 9 weeks. Second cycle I had 2 poor 8 cell embryos put bk and they are now my almost 1 year old miracles. My poorer quality embryos were the ones that made it so don't give up hope. Keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you, you have been through so much your due some good luck.

Right now off to have a proper read through and try to catch up! xx


----------



## Fay2410

Leni - thanks Hun, I miss everyone on here, been lovely chatting to you all today. How are you hunny? Xxx

Mle - same as me Hun. My previous cycles were 5AA blasts and 4BA but my successful cycle now is from my most poorest embies xx

Hope - how are you? How's Your little one? Xx

Courtney - I had similar problems with my ex-employer. Glad you've got it sorted! Xx

Pollita - hope you are welding better Hun, sis you get pics of your embies? Bet they are already snuggling in and getting settled into their new home! Xx

Caz - how's that bump coming along, send me a pic via ********!! I've got a pregnancy album on my phone with the start being my embies, then my positive tests getting darker, then weekly pics of my bump (I think I've sent you most of them 😂😂) Xx

Fay xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Polita - you still have a good chance. We had this happen to us. We had 5 fertilise. 3 top grade at day 3 and was advised to go to blast. the morning of ET had a phone call they are stopped developing at the end of day 3 as they don't check day 4. We was devestated not to get to transfer. We will never risk a day 5 again from this. Fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## Bubbles12

Fay,

We are great thanks. We are all on our jollies on Monday 

Hows thst bump..? Cant believe you are 28 weeks! Its gone so quick!!
I did the same as you. From when i started showing, i took weekly pics and the when baby was born, i also did weekly pics every monday (he was born on a monday) and shared them on my **.... i only have 2 more to do before he is 1 

Xx


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies just a quick question. 

Is it normal to still be in pain. I feel really bloated and I'm also constipated. (Sorry tmi). Feeling very sorry for myself at the minute.


----------



## pollita

SFJ, yes, I was. I think if you've started taking the progesterone that's probably to blame. Going to the toilet (2) was horrific for a couple/few days this time for me. Last time, I practically danced out of EC!!!

What progesterone are you on? Keep drinking lots of water (3l a day) and eating lots of protein, even if you don't feel like it. I also took rennie 2 at a time every few hours and it seemed to ease it a little xx

Thanks again all for your kind words   Feeling ok today.


----------



## ld593

At work so just a quickie...got an email today that EC will be w/c 20th June!!!! 

So happy!


----------



## Nicquie😜

ID593

Thats great my EC is week before you w/c 14th eeeeek so exciting


----------



## kez26

Awww mine says possible egg collection 15th June  

Exciting times Nicquie and ID593  xx


----------



## sfj

Exciting times ladies. 

Pollita I'm on utrogestone pessaries three times a day. I'm really struggling with drinking and eating, I feel full all the time. Sorry having another moan and your going through the same journey. Hope your feeling better today hun. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## pollita

I was on the exact same progesterone and had the same feelings. I switched to Cyclogest and felt better within hours. Def give your clinic a call, you don't have to feel like that lovely x


----------



## Cortneywils

Sfj, I'm sorry you're feeling sore hun, I too remember being quite sore after ec and I was especially in a lot of pain going to the toilet and it did ease off! Won't be long until you're pupo lady?

Pollita, how are you pupo lady?

Ld, kez and nicquie, that's brilliant your ec's are close together- be nice to all be cycle buddies!

Hope, enjoy your jollies monday, where you off to?

Fay, hope you and bumps are ok?

Mle, bethan, djjim, Beckha and leni, hope you ladies are ok!

Madameg, hope af doesn't take too long to come hun!

Caz, hope you and bumps are ok!

Hope I haven't missed anyone! I'm now deciding wether to have 2 or 3 weeks off as according to medical centre receptionist I have to self sign myself off for 7 days then ring up for receptionist to put a request to my gp for sick note so in theory I could ask for another 2 weeks off after the 7 days-it might help me emotionally if it turns out to be a bfn.

Have a good weekend ladies especially now it's going to be a hot one-I was going to work extra but after that fiasco at work the other day I pulled out doing overtime....today was my last day to work before ET!


----------



## pollita

I'm doing alright thanks Cortney x

Glad you pulled out of doing overtime! After the way they treated you I don't blame you. As for time off it's completely up to you. I think myself, I would want to get back to work (especially where nobody knows whats happening) to take my mind off it because I think sitting around the house or having too much spare time on my hands would be worse, but to each their own!


----------



## Cortneywils

That's good Pollita, I'm glad you're doing ok!

Mm that's what I was thinking, I'm just not sure what's for the best, I guess sooner I get back to work the better. I guess I've got some time to think about it! I'll ask for another week and if I need more time I can always ask gp for more time.


----------



## Cortneywils

Poliita, just noticed on your sig that otd is the 18th may....was about to ask you- a week after my ET!


----------



## beckha

Hello ladies. Hope you're all well. I got through today with no meltdowns! Yay! Go me!

Work tomorrow, then hopefully keep busy Sunday and my appointment will be here. Constantly worrying about being accepted. Hopefully I can relax after Monday.


----------



## sfj

Ladies et is today. 2 of the embies are stronger than the other 3 which are a little slow in developing. 

They have asked how I feel about 2 being put back in so that's what we are going for. We have to be at the clinic for 11:30.   

Hope your all well ladies. Xx


----------



## bethannora

Good luck for et SFJ. Such a lovely day - enjoy it! X 

Just a quick one from me - we are in Hereford this weekend 

Hope you're all ok x


----------



## Cortneywils

Sfj, good luck hun....how exciting you'll be pupo today!

Beckha, not long now 2 more sleeps!


Ladies those of you that have tested out trigger- how long does it last in your system?


----------



## pollita

Sfj, was just about to message you - will do that on a bit. Good luck for et today!

Bethan, have a lovely weekend in Hereford 

Cortney, I triggered with 250 ovitrelle and only today was the test blank, so 9 days for me


----------



## sfj

Thank you ladies. On our way to Cardiff now. Soo nervous. Xx

Cortney not long for you now hun until your PUPO.  Pollita, you and myself aren't that far apart. Lots of BFPs. 

Pollita how are you hun? 

Beth enjoy Hereford. 

I will update you all later. Have a lovely day. Xx


----------



## pollita

pollita said:


> Cortney, I triggered with 250 ovitrelle and only today was the test blank, so 9 days for me


Scratch that, still faintly positive.


----------



## ld593

sfj - God luck for ET today! Thinking of you and   for sticky embies!!!


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies

Cortney, we are off to Menorca. Cant wait sorry to hear how awful work have been with you but glad its sorted now.

Polita
Will you be testing early or wait until OTD?? I wish you all the luck in the world. You deserve this.

Bethan, enjoy Hereford

Beckha,
What area you in and are you willing to travel for treatment??

Sfj,
Hope your feeling better, i always feel crap after EC...always goes by ET though. Good luck for today

Kez
Eeek, you have your treatment plan! So exciting

Madame,
How are you feeling??

Hi to all the new ladies and hey to anyone ive missed.... i can only scroll back so far.

AFM
Sorry ive been AWOL... still finding my feet after being back at work   nothing new with treatment, still waiting to be matched. They have no ladies needing eggs at the mo (i find that a tad hard to believe)
I dont really want to start before August anyway.
OH isnt well. His mum has bowel cancer and is going through chemo. After numerous health symptoms, he has been refered to hospital where they are rushing him through some tests... when i say rushing... its that thats worrying. He had a chest scan the next day, has to have a camera up within the next 2 weeks (booked for 19th now) they want to take the camera right to the bowel to have a look and he has a swollen prostrate... they have told him the are testing for cancer! His bloods have picked up all sorts too.
We are all pretty worried, we have a 1 year old to look after and provide for. Just seems everything is a constant battle... 1st the IVF, Miscarriages and getting my son, then work amd fighting for my Job and now this! Obviously, if it comes back that he does have Cancer, then IVF treatment will not be happening. Ive told OH not to get ahead of himself and he is talking like he already has it... but i cant help but worry.
Sorry for the rant.... but like i said, just one thing after another...
Xx


----------



## Curley

Sfj good luck all sounds good  

Hope poor you hopefully it will be nothing and you be able to start your next happy journey.   

Pollita are you using sensitive test? Hope your feeling ok.

Hope everyone else are doing well.


----------



## MadameG

Hope sending you absolutely enormous hugs     What unbelievably poo times for you. So so hoping that they are all just red herring signs and that its just his body throwing a wobbly temporarily. You'll be in my thoughts   Stay strong hunny, but let yourself feel when you need to, too. I'm okay, contending with nothing in comparison to you xxxxxxxxxxx

Pollita, might be the start of something and not the trigger...   xxxxxx

Sfj sending you lots of luck and sticky vibes for you today!! Enjoy it and make sure you take your phone in so you can get some embie photos! XXXX

Bethan enjoy your weekend getaway  xxxx

Beckha one last weekend until the madness starts again for you! Xx

Cortney my trigger was out before et in September and January, this time I don't really know xxx

Afm I'm following Bethan's lead in doing lots of lovely stuff. We went to the Malvern Spring Show yesterday and had a wonderful chilled time looking (and buying) at plants for the garden and allotment. Off to a friends book launch today and BBQ planned for later. Have a good weekend girls xxx


----------



## bethannora

Hope - thinking of you in this worrying time X 

Cortney - it has always been fast leaving my system - I test negative by et every time X 

Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Madame - Yaay! Hope you feel better for it! I think it's so easy to get completely consumed with fertility treatments. I know we just live for our next cycle. So we're trying our hardest to break that habit. So glad you are too, and you absolutely deserve to chill out & have fun 

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

sfj said:


> Ladies et is today. 2 of the embies are stronger than the other 3 which are a little slow in developing.
> 
> They have asked how I feel about 2 being put back in so that's what we are going for. We have to be at the clinic for 11:30.
> 
> Hope your all well ladies. Xx


Sfj - good luck today! Xx


----------



## sfj

Ladies I'm officially PUPO. 2 lil embies on board. Feeling OK just a little bloated but I think that's from the progesterone. 

Hope your all well. Xxx 

OTD 20th May. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Sfj congratulations!! xxxxxx

Bethan yep we have sacrificed lots the last few years, mentally and also because it's all so bleeding expensive! Just trying to enjoy all the moments we can  xxx

Leni hope you can still get some good evenings xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies re trigger shot, I tested yesterday and today which both are positive so will check morning of et!

Sfj, congrats on being pupo!! Eekk!! Hope it's a speedy 2ww for you!!

Madame, I'm glad your taking Bethan's lead- sounds like you're going to have a fab weekend! Enjoy your bbq- there's nothing like a burger cooked on a barbie!! Now you're making me want one lol!

Leni, thanks Hun, not doing much but may go for lunch tomorrow at the park as it should be warmer tomorrow and mum won't be working! Hope work won't be too busy for you!!

Pollita, how's pupo going??

Hope, sending you lots of  must be such a worrying time for you both- enjoy your holiday in Menorca and hope hubby will be ok!!

Bethan, how's you lovely?

Curley, how's it going?

Beckha, how's you Hun? I'm glad you haven't had another meltdown! Look after yourself!


----------



## beckha

SFJ - congrats on being pupo. 

Hope - I'm in Essex but we are traveling to Wales where are old clinic is. Our last clinic was in London. 

Hope everyone is well. I'm just packing my bags to go to Wales tomorrow ready for Monday.


----------



## bethannora

Hope you're all enjoying the wonderful sunshine ladies


----------



## sfj

Ladies tmi coming up. I've been constipated since egg collection and I think I've strained too much today. Do you think I've ruined my chances? I'm petrified I've ruined everything we've been through. xx


----------



## sfj

Thank you leni. I'm a wreck already andthey only got transferred yesterday. Hope your well. Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies hope you all enjoyed the sunshine today!!

Leni, did you have a nice day at the coast- lovely day for it!!

Sfj, Leni's right don't panic, hope 2ww goes quickly for you!

How's everyone??

CRGW ladies, what times were your ET's? As nurse just told me embryologist will call me on the morning for a time and are aware I live away... I'm thinking of just jumping on the 9am train!


----------



## pollita

Cortney, my first ET was at 11am but on a Saturday and I was the first one in. 

Second time around I was offered 12pm or 12:30 on day 3, but when I had it day 5 it was 1:30pm, and they commented that I was the only person in downstairs that day (Thursday). I think they tend to do them after any ECs (since you can't eat before EC so they get those people in first) and Wednesday will be pretty busy for those so I honestly doubt you'll be in before midday


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks pollita, If I get that train I'll be in Cardiff 10.45, so plenty of time to shop and have lunch!

How's pupo going?


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - I have had et at 11am and early afternoon (can't remember exact times). Pollita is right, they do ec in the morning, and et in the afternoon. I'm sure they will give you enough time to travel, but if you're worried just jump on a train in the morning. You can always have a stroll around the shops at Talbot green & there's loads of places to go for lunch. Good luck lady - this time tomorrow you'll be pupo! X


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks bethan, talbot green looks lovely when I've passed it on the bus and have always said I must get off the bus there soon

I wish it was tomorrow but ET is wednesday.

Hope you're ok!


----------



## bethannora

Sorry Cortney - good luck for weds  do you know how many you're putting back? What grades are your fab 6 embabies? Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Cortney I've had my times arranged a few days in advance - I'd ask them to fix a fine for you as you need to organise trains. Three more sleeps to go!!! xx

Sfj I was really backed up after my first ec too, you poor thing! Those embies are tough cookies, they'll be fine  prunes are supposed to be good... Xxx

Pollita how're the tests looking today? Hope you're doing okay xx

Bethan how was your weekend away? We've spent lots of time outside at our allotment in the glorious sunshine xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, no worries hun! When I went for ET they advised only to have one put back as I was at risk of twins as embryos were high quality! So I took his advice only to have it cancelled!

I'm not sure now how many to transfer, I may ask them to thaw one and see how well it thaws and go from there as I could always ask them to get more out the freezer. The embryologist never told me there grades they just said top quality!

Madameg, thanks hun, I wonder why a time was never given to me only to wait a call, I am worried they may forget to ring me!


----------



## pollita

Hey ladies, hope you're all doing well. 

Cortney, good luck for Wednesday. I hope they can give you a time in advance (like we all had!) so you're not waiting too long

Sfj, are you feeling any better now? Hope the 2ww isn't going too badly for you 

Sorry I've not replied to all your messages yet - will do asap. Things have been a bit hectic lately. 

Today was my due date and I've been dreading it (and now it's here I feel sick) all I wanted was a BFP for it but still negative. I know, I'm only 4dp5dt but still


----------



## bethannora

Thinking if you today Pollita. It's still too early for a bfp lovely. I hope you have something nice planned today. Big massive hugs X


----------



## pollita

Thanks Bethan. How was your weekend in Hereford?


----------



## MadameG

Pollita sending you lots and lots and lots of hugs     It will come lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bethannora

It was lovely thanks Pollita - very relaxing. I got a bit sunburnt yesterday (I look like Rudolph today)! x

SFJ - how you doing PUPO lady? x

Cortney - not long until you join the PUPO group x 

Leni - any sign of af? Are you closer to making your decision? Hope you had a lovely day yesterday and you got your ice cream x 

Madame - glad you enjoyed the sunshine in your allotment. We are growing loads of veg in our garden this year (I say 'we', by that I mean my DP) x 

Beckha - good luck for today lovely, let us know how it goes x 

Hello to everyone else - sorry, same old excuse; memory like a sieve and I can only scroll back so far!

9 days to go until my scratch. Eeeeekkk! If my AF & lining plays ball, ET should be a month tomorrow. Woop! x


----------



## beckha

Hey ladies. Just sat in the clinic now waiting to see the doctor. I'll let you know how it goes when I'm out x


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies hope.your all well. I will do personals tonight.

Beckha just wanted to say Good luck. Sorry it's a little late. 

  to you all. Xx


----------



## mle83

Hello ladies,
I am a bit more caught up on the thread now.

Madam G I am so sorry this cycle didn't work out for you I really hoped it would have. Sounds like you are doing all you can to prepare for another try and wish you every success. Fertility treatment does put your whole life on hold so enjoy as many moments as you can before it all starts again.

Pollita due dates are always so hard. I cried all day on mine and even though I now have children I never stop thinking of the ones I lost. Its still early days so I hope you start getting some positives soon your well overdue some good luck. So pleased your mum has finally come around and is supporting you now.

Sfj I too ended up with terrible constipation starting after ec and the nurse on the day of transfer said it was ok to take lactulose as it wouldn't do any harm and that the embryos will be snuggled up safely so straining won't hurt them. 

Beckha hope your appointment goes well and they accept you.

Hope what a awful time you are having. Praying your hubby will be ok, must be so worrying for you all. 

Bethanora not long until your scratch, hope the times flys by. Exciting to think a  month from now you will be PUPO.

Courtney good luck for Wednesday, do you know how many you will be having put bk?

Sorry if I have missed anyone!

AFM just had a skype counselling session as my clinic require me to have it as I now have children. I was matched up straight away but the clinic wanted me to lose weight even though I was under their requirement. I have done that and then had to wait for the recipient to have a period as she refused to go on the pill. Now have to go to the clinic on the 27th May to pick up my drugs and have more bloods done as there wasn't enough last time so they need to screen for any infections. Stop the pill on the 7th June with EC provisionally on the 27th June xx


----------



## bethannora

Mle - fab news that EC is only next month. How exciting! Bet you can't wait x

Beckha - I have everything crossed for you x

B x


----------



## beckha

Just got home. Good to share! They've took blood to redo AMH. They'll start on higher stims next time. 150-187 rather than 112.5. Long protocol again which is what worked best for me first cycle, second cycle was short protocol and rubbish response. Husbands sperm is amazing. Count, morph and motility all well above average. Feel much more confident about it all now. Weight off my shoulders. They're asking my last recipient if they want to use me again, if not they'll match me which could take a few months. Felt like going home. All positive really! Phone consult on the 25th to go through AMH results but I'm confident they are fine as we're done in Aug at old clinic and were 70 xx


----------



## bethannora

Yaay! Super happy for you beckha X


----------



## pollita

Great news Beckha, so happy for you!


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, big   must be hard for you... Have you treated yourself today? Sorry test was negative for you but it's still early days.. Hope it turns pos in the next few days!!

Beckha, so sorry Hun totally forgot to wish you good luck!! So glad it worked out well for you!! 

Mle, wow EC next month woop woop! A summer bfp!! I wil ask them to thaw one and if it's still good quality then I'll have the one transferred!!

Bethan, hope you had a lovely weekend!! Wow scratch won't be too long! Hope this 4 weeks fly by for you and AF turns up on time!!

Hope everyone else is well!!

AFM, my sis is looking at holidays for 28th June abroad, do you think it'll be ok if I get a sticky bfp? Also do I need to bring slippers and nighty to et?


----------



## pollita

Thanks Cortney  I've had a whole bag of cadbury buttons so if that's not a treat I don't know what is  

No, I wouldn't bother taking them to ET. I took a nightie but both times I preferred to use their gown. I took my slippers and had to take them off at the little room with the hats anyway so no point!


----------



## Curley

That's great news beckha what a relief. That would be lovely to help the same couple. 

How are you feeling Sfj. It's only natural to worry, but they am sure they are stronger than we think. 

Pollita big hugs. Don't rule anything out yet it's only a few days. How you feeling? What test are you using? 

Courtney good luck for Wednesday. I just took everything I wanted in a hold-all just so I had it. Including something to do while waiting but they give me a pre med so was in a different place lol. 

Beth good luck for scratch.

Mle that's great your all matched. Much be a bit frustrating that the recipient has refused to go on pill when your putting body though so much for both of you. 

Hello everyone else hope you are all ok x


----------



## sfj

Evening ladies, 

Pollita how are you hun? Sorry you got a negative test but like the other ladies say it's still early days. 

Cortney, hey hun good luck for Wednesday. Going to be PUPO soon. I wore the clinics gowns on both my ec and et and didn't use my slippers. I don't think your going to need them. 

Beckha so happy for you hun. Hope your feeling more positive and less stressed about it all now. 

Beth wow times going quickly now. I bet that nine days will fly by and you will having good et before you know it. Xx 

Mle woop woop not long now. 

Madame how are you hun? 

Ladies I can't go back any further, I'm sorry for everyone I've missed, hope your all well. 

AFM, feeling quite normal, had some cramps today but I think it's the progesterone side effects. Had movicol firm the GP today so feeling much better now. Xxx


----------



## sfj

Curley sorry I think we posted the same time. How are you hun? 

I'm feeling better thank you. xx


----------



## Curley

Sfj am fine thanks. Feeling much better this week. 

How long does trigger stay in system?


----------



## sfj

Umm I think it's different for everyone hun. I've read that some people it lasts for ten days and others it's earlier. 

I did two days of mine but they both came out negative. I did one Friday and one Saturday. It may have been the test I used as I only used cheapie ones, but I did my trigger last Monday.  Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks pollita,  yum I love Cadbury buttons they're my fave! Oh yes I remember taking slippers off before going in the room, hope pupo is going ok!

Curley, thanks! I'm not sure about trigger never tested it out! I had mine last weds and will test this weds before et!

Sfj, I'm glad you're feeling better! Hope 2ww isn't driving you too much insane,

Madameg, hope you're well!

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok!

AFM, had email from clinic to say they thaw embryos about 9am and do the transfers about midday!  Eekk not long now!


----------



## MadameG

Cortney only two more sleeps now - eek! I wore their gowns both times and didn't bother with the slippers on the second go, as its only a few steps from the room to the theatre xxx

Sfj glad you're feeling better hun. I'm okay, just desperate to get going again! Xx

Pollita love chocolate buttons. Hope you've weathered today as well as can be expected, you will get your rainbow, the journey is just utter pants xxxxxx

Bethan glad you had fun, make sure you pack plenty of sunscreen for your holiday! Xx

Mle thanks lovely   At least you can finally get going again soon, it'll be here before you know it xxxx

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## bethannora

Madame - the factor 50 is packed in the masses. I am actually allergic to the sun, so pale as anything! How you doing lovely? x

Cortney - eeeekkk! One more sleep for you x

Pollita - how are you doing doll? Glad you treated yourself yesterday. Hope the 2ww isn't sending you too crazy x

SFJ - how are you getting on PUPO lady? When is OTD for you? x

Curley - how are you doing? x

Beckha - that's a fab AMH x 

Leni - any sign of AF for you yet ;ady?

Mle - I bet you are on countdown mode. Less than a month until you stop BCP x

AFM - 8 days and counting until my scratch. Eeeeekkkk! And around a month to go until ET. Really hoping AF plays ball, but I really can't predict it after my ectopic. Aaarrrgh! xxx


----------



## beckha

Bethan sadly my stupidly high AMH doesn't mean much as I'm a very stubborn responder. First cycle 12 eggs, second cycle only 5 (but LWC don't think protocol was that great). 

Hope everyone is well. 

You're getting close now cortney! 

Bethan not long to scratch! Then you'll be off 

Lazy day for me today. Drove back to essex last night. Need to go get our dog from the kennels and that's all I'm leaving the house for. 

I won't have much to update now, phone consult on the 25th but that's just with my AMH results. Praying my previous recipient wants to use me again! It'll speed things up a lot. If not, what will be will be. 

Just incase any of you are thinking doing treatment again after children, my clinic aren't redoing my karotyping or CF screening because it's genetic it can't of changed and they're the ones that take the 6 weeks to come back.


----------



## pollita

I'm a stubborn responder too beckha - 34.2 amh but takes max dose of stims (and even menopur AND gonal-f at the same time this cycle!) to get them to work. I'm looking into insulin resistance as a possibility.

Hope everyone's ok. 

I woke up in tears (and cramping pain) but put my positive pants on, took my dog for a walk and them went shopping for lots of healthy food. Hoping to lose a few stone before I go to Cyprus in August, and then I can do IVF or more likely iui in September/October. 

Was bleeding this morning and another bfn so looks like it's definitely game over for me 😢


----------



## Curley

Pollita big hugs you never know it may just be one the other one may be sitting pretty?  . Try take it easy xx


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - fingers crossed the bleeding was implantation. The timing would be right. Big hugs x


----------



## MadameG

Pollita I'm backing Bethan's view - definitely the right time for implantation and the wrong time for AF, especially as you're on progesterone, right? I'm taking inositol sachets, as there is good research behind it. Zita west do one that is slightly cheaper, which I will switch to when I'm finished with this pack xxxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies I will be back to catch up later when I get home as about to get on the bus!

Clinic rang up earlier and ET is booked for 12.30 yay!

Be back later!


----------



## pollita

Woohoo, less than 24 hours and you'll be pupo now Cortney  x


----------



## beckha

Pollita it's still early days. 

I think it's insulin resistance for me. I respond much better when taking metformin. Are you on it? I've also started inositol too, the zita west one as its much cheaper than the inofolic but it's the exact same thing.


----------



## Cortneywils

I can't believe this day has come! They'll thaw the best one in the morning and has 98% success but if it doesn't thaw they can thaw another one!!

I'm sorry your bleeding pollita, it's like the other girls have said it's too early to bleed Hun! How much are you bleeding?

Kez, that's good to know if I have to do egg sharing again then I won't have to wait too long for results!

Madameg, I won't bring in slippers or nighty this time clinic said I can use their gown!! Hope you're ok!!

Hope everyone one else is well!


----------



## pollita

beckha said:


> Pollita it's still early days.
> 
> I think it's insulin resistance for me. I respond much better when taking metformin. Are you on it? I've also started inositol too, the zita west one as its much cheaper than the inofolic but it's the exact same thing.


Can I ask who prescribed Metformin to you? I've been wondering about whether or not to go see my GP and ask her to do blood tests to check my thyroid etc but don't know if that's a waste of time. Not sure if the clinic can/would issue it to me or what....so confused. If this cycle really is a fail I plan on going back on a low-carb diet as that always sorts out myself, helps me lose weight and all that jazz so maybe it'll help my insulin levels (it's also recommended to diabetics) which could help treatment.


----------



## beckha

My GP in Wales wouldn't prescribe it, so I went on holiday to Spain and bought it over the counter and just took it! I then went to IVF clinic and told them I was taking it which they said was fine, they then sent letter to GP for me saying I was taking it and to prescribe it and only then would my GP prescribe it! So annoying. The NHS said I didn't have PCOS, it doesn't show in bloods for me but I have all the symptoms and poly cystic ovaries. Private clinic spotted it straight away. Dire when I've been under NHS gynae since I was 20 and only spotted at IVF clinic when I was 26!!


----------



## pollita

Brilliant, thanks! I'll get my mum to bring some over when she comes home next. It's crazy that you can buy so much OTC there. She buys a lot of her meds there without a prescription whereas when she was living here she couldn't get any of them. 

I hope it works for you. How bad that the GP wouldn't do anything about it when the private clinic spotted it straight away!


----------



## beckha

It's ridiculous. The NHS has been pretty rubbish for me to be honest. My last fresh cycle went boobs up because they wouldn't removed my tube like I asked. 

I didn't have any NHS IVF cycles as wait was so long. 

They almost killed me when I had my second ectopic as they misdiagnosed it as a miscarriage. Shocking. 

I wish I could afford private healthcare!


----------



## MadameG

Good luck today Cortney!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx

Beckha I'm not sure I've said congratulations over being able to egg share again - congrats!! xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks madameg, will update you ladies later!!


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - good luck for today! I know you've waited such a long time for this day to come! Xxx


----------



## sfj

Cortney good luck for et transfer today. Thinking of you. Xxxx


----------



## Curley

Good luck Cortney let us know how it goes xx


----------



## bethannora

Eeekkk - good luck Cortney X


----------



## beckha

Good luck cortney.

Thank you madameG x


----------



## pollita

Good luck Cortney x


----------



## Cortneywils

I'm pupo ladies I have a 5aa hatching blast on board OTD is 24th May!!


----------



## MadameG

Cortney fab news!!!! Enjoy the 2ww   xxx


----------



## bethannora

Woohoo - that's an amazing grade embryo Cortney! X


----------



## sfj

Woohoo cortney. So chuffed for you. There is only four days between out OTD. open your feeling OK.  Xx

Pollita how are you hun. Have you tested again? Xx

Madame when are you able to cycle again. Please forgive my memory it's pants lately. Xx 

Beth how are you hun? 

Beckha hope your ok hun. When is your next appointment? Xx

Leni, Loopy, hope, kmurph and anyone else I've missed hope you're all well. Xx

AFM feel really bloated atm. My (.)(.) are really hurting and heavy. Hope it's a good sign. 9 days until testing. Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just wanted to wish pollita, Sfj, cortney good luck for their OTD I really hope it is a positive for you all

Hope everyone else is well good luck on your cycles ladies xxxx


----------



## beckha

SFJ - I have a phone consult on the 25th for a follow up to save me the drive. I'm hoping they'll have heard back from my previous recipient by then and I should know either way if I'll be waiting a few months for a match. 

I think sore boobs are a great sign. BFP cycle they killed me. BFN cycle felt nothing at all!


----------



## sfj

Ahh I hope so Beckha. I'm driving myself crazy with all the twinges etc going on and wondering if it is or isn't.

Fingers crossed you get the same recipient hun. xx


----------



## Caz2424

Congratulations Cortney 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉
Amazing grade ! 
Good luck in the 2ww xxxxx

Polita and Sfj I have everything crossed for you both too xxxxx

Can't wait for BFP news on here  😀

Hi to everyone else 😀


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks so much ladies I can't believe it's finally come!!

Pollita, I've been thinking about you, how have you been?  Have you tested since or had more bleeding?

Bethan, not long until your scratch and holiday!! I bet you can't wait to get going!

Sfj, the sore (.)(.) sounds promising Hun... Will you hang in there until 9 days or will you be testing early? 

Beckha, less than 2 weeks until telephone consultation! I hope your previous recipient wants to use you again Hun so you can get cracking!!

Madameg, how have you been?

Caz, how's you and bumps?

Fay, hope you and bumps are ok! Can you remember how many weeks you have to be until you tell your boss your pregnant? I want to leave it past 12 weeks (if I'm lucky of course!

Leni, hope, loopy, Kez and kmurph, hope you're all ok!

Sorry if I've missed anyone can't scroll back that far!! I've had to ask the clinic to send a prescription to a local pharmacy for cyclogest as I thought I had enough but when I got home there was only enough for 9 days so have another box to pick up later!

Does anyone know success rates for hatching blast been googling like crazy and haven't found much, only that they may only take 1 day to implant!


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - a top grade hatching blast is around 70% success rate, I know because I had two transferred a year ago. Also you don't have to tell your employer your pregnant until 24/25 weeks of pregnancy xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Cortney, 
As Fay said, don't  worry about work I'm 19 weeks and I have two different jobs, I have told one employer but not the other yet. 😀


----------



## pollita

Your chances are very high Cortney  have you tested the trigger out?

Hope everyone's ok. I've been keeping quiet so will have to read through and catch up with everyone. Have stopped testing now as it was really upsetting me. Been for a long walk this morning and about to go out again. Keeping busy and trying to lose weight! xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, wow that's a high success rate, when did you start testing? How many weeks are you now? 

Caz, 19 weeks already that's amazing!! When do you plan on telling other employer?

Pollita, I'm so sorry Hun, that's good you have weight loss to focus on to get yourself healthier! Has your mum been supportive? 

I tested for trigger yesterday and the line was very faint but haven't tested this morning!! I've drunk a lot atm so may test later but I wanted to lay of the tests but I guess I'll know a true reading when I do test for pregnancy!!


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - I've always been a serial tester, for me I would rather know as the days past rather than waiting two weeks and build my hopes up. My first cycle was bfn, second cycle I started testing from 4dp and got very very faint BFP at 5dp but this turned out to be a chemical and by 8dp was completely negative, my 3rd and successful cycle I tested from 2dp, I tested out the trigger and on 4dp I got a faint but definite BFP, obviously showed very early for me because both embryos implanted. Hatching blasts are known to implant earlier than blasts that aren't hatching as they are already out of their shell. The success rate is very good! Your chances age very high! I'm 29 weeks tomorrow! I have a maximum of 8 weeks left! Xxx


----------



## kez26

Hi ladies,  

Cortney - thats awesome  fingers crossed 2ww goes quickly for you and you get that positive 

Pollita - hope you are ok, think I might have to take up walking as I've started putting weight on   keeping everything crossed for you 

Sfj - sounds like good signs to me  fingers crossed 

Beckha - thats the same day as my pill scan and hopefully start nasal spray then  fingers crossed yout last recipient wants to keep you 

Bethan - hope you have a nice relaxing holiday   I could do with sitting on a beach today lol

MadameG - how are you getting on lovely?  

Ello to everyone I've missed, I hope you are all well and all the baby bumps growing nicely (Caz & Faye, can't remember who else has bumps growing sorry) xxx

AFM - nothing new to report, just patiently waiting for my scan on 25th, fingers crossed everythings looking good and can get started. Did anyone else start with nasal spray first and then injections around a week later? Just wondering if anyones had success with it, as I see most people go straight on injections.


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, yes I've heard hatching blast can implant a day after transfer...
I will see how long I'll last without testing lol! Wow 8 weeks to go that's amazing!! Hope you're having a lovely pregnancy! Hope you have a lovely birthday... Have you got anything nice planned! I'm 30 in 5 months do would be nice to be pregnant before it!

Kez, I haven't used the spray so hopefully someone will be along soon to help you!! Hope your scan goes well... Less then 2 weeks!!


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - my advice would be to test with fmu and I found frer were the best and also boots own brand cheap strips picked up my BFP at 4dp. I tested morning afternoon and night, I must have spent around £300 on test including my digis 😂😂
Yes lovely age to have a baby! 

I'm confused, did I say it was my birthday, lol? My birthday isn't until October xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, sorry I was reading while half a sleep lol! I read it as I'm 29 tomorrow not being 29 weeks hahahaha! What a donut lol!!

Thanks I'll get some frer's, wow £300 that's a lot lol!


----------



## KDJay

Kez - I used nasal spray and then injections x


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - haha! No problem, I wish I was 29 tomorrow! I'm 33 in October! Yes I spent a small fortune as I couldn't accept my BFP was sticking around, I kept expecting the next test to bfn xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, I don't blame you after what you've been through....I also have birthday in October!

Kd, how's you and dp?

Is it normal to feel so tired? Could it be the meds I'm taking? Also can't seem to sleep at night even though I'm tired!


----------



## Curley

Hi Cortney I find it take a while to get to sleep then  I wake up early hours of morning and takes ages to get back to sleep. Think it's normal to get funny sleep patterns xx


----------



## Caz2424

Kez 
I used nasel spray then injections for all of my cycles too x 
Drink lots I got quite bad headaches with the spray each time they got better as I started injections as the spray dose was lowered
Good luck !


----------



## kez26

Awesome, thanks Caz  I've started increasing how much water I drink so I'm not peeing like a trooper, as I've seen a lot of comments on here about drinking lots of water through treatment x

Cortney - hope you're not feeling too tired  

KDJay - Thanks  starting to get nervous now and just wondered if anyone got bfp using it  

Fay - oooh I'm 33 in August, I absolutely dread every birthday now   I think its because I had my heart set on having 2 kids before I was 30   

Have a fab friday lovelies xxx


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - how are you doing lovely? Have you tested again? x

Cortney - hope you're doing OK pupo lady x

Kez - not long now until your scan x

Curley - hope you're doing OK too x

SFJ - have you tested yet? Hope you'e feeling OK x

Caz & Fay - hope you pregnant ladies are doing well x

KD - how's your DP getting on? x 

Leni - any sign of af? Have you decided when you will start? x

Madame - have you had any of your tests yet? Hope you're OK x

Beckha -  not long until your phone consult. Any news if your previous recipient has picked you? x 

Loopy - hope you're OK too x

Sorry I've been awol ladies. I take a day out & then I get lost in all the updates. Fab that things are moving so quickly for everyone though  Busy weekend ahead with a big dog walk in Cardiff...and then it's my scratch in 5 days. Woohoo! x


----------



## pollita

Same here, Bethan. I'm lost after just a day or two absence  

Bethan, can't believe how quickly your scratch is coming around (and your holiday!) Good luck with the big dog walk. I missed the Swansea one, my dog would have loved it!

SFJ, have you tested? Thinking positive thoughts for you!

Cortney, hope the 2ww isn't too bad yet. Only 2dp5dt so won't ask if you've tested  

Hope everyone else is doing well! Seems like lots of waiting around for everyone right now. 

AFM, haven't tested for a few days now. The BFNs were absolutely breaking my heart so I threw away my stash (I was comparing them!) and haven't tested since. I'm much happier, because I know it's a fail so I'm resigned to it already being done and dusted. It just makes it easier to handle emotionally. 

I've lost 6 lbs this week from eating better and walking 4-6 miles a day.


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies!

Pollita, well done on the weightloss...that's amazing! I focus on getting healthy hun while on a break then plan your next move. I haven't tested yet I'm having an argument with myself when to test lol!

Bethan,  hope you enjoy your dog walk...it's certainly a great day for it! Not long until scratch!

Kez, how's it going...glad you've upped your water!

Curley, I slept alot better last night! How have you been?


Afm, I'm having a panic as my pharmacy hasn't got any cyclogest nor does their supplier so have rang boots and she's order them fir tomorrow but won't know until the morning when delivery comes in! I guess if it doesn't then I can either ring around or go to crgw personally or pay £50 to have it delivered! Grrrr! I only have a weeks worth!

I've had a few butterfly feeling in my tummy and like a knot sensation and feel a bit nauseous but could be the pessaries!

Sorry just a quickie


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - I'm hoping it's going to be good. Over 300 dogs & 600 humans signed up so far! Woop. Well I'm still hoping you get your surprise bfp lovely X 

Cortney - hopefully they are positive signs! When are you thinking you might start testing? I started at 4dp, but didn't get a faint bfp until 9dp. Good luck X 

Feeling really down today. Pretty sure someone in my office is pregnant. Someone else is having a baby on the exact same due date as my pregnancy that I lost, and that is hard enough. It takes my breathe away every time - I hate that I am so jealous. I never used to be this person; I was always so happy & interested when people announced their pregnancies. I hate who I am now. Just got in my car & cried all the way home :-(


----------



## Cortneywils

A friend of mine is giving me 11 days worth so phew for now!  

Bethan, big  , this journey never gets easier but you'll be one of those ladies announcing your pregnant soon hun. It's never easy Im also jealous everytime someone at work announces they're having a baby!

I'm going to try and hold of until 9/10 dpt


----------



## sfj

Evening ladies.  Sorry I've been a awol. I will try a different do as many personals as I can scroll through too so I apologise in advance if I miss anyone. 

Pollita, congrats on the weight loss hun. Sorry you were getting good upset but glad you feelse happier now. Sending get lots of  . xx 

Cortney how are you hun? Have you had any signs/symptoms do you think? 

Beth, I feel exactly the same as you do with regard to people announcing pregnancies. We recommend going away a week tomorrow with family and my SIL announced a couple of weeks ago she is pregnant. It's going to be so hard to be around her if our cycle hasn't worked. 
Your scratch has come around quick woop woop. Enjoy the dog walk in Cardiff hun. 

Madame, kd, Loopy, leni, Beckha, and anyone else I've missed hope your all well ladies. 

AFM, I haven't tested yet. My OH won't let me and asked me not to do any sneaky test as he wants us to do it together. Got to be honest its killing me as I just want to know but I want us to do this final and all important step together just like the rest of the cycle. 
My (.)(.) aren't hurting anymore but are very veiny. I've also had AF type pain today so I really don't know what to think anymore. 

Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies!

Sfj, this 2ww is a killer isn't it,  I've heard af cramps isn't a bad thing as I've read lots of ladies have it and go on to have a bfp! Do you think you'll cave in before otd?

I've had nauseous feeling and weird sensations in my belly.... and a horrible headache yesterday!
I've also had a fewonderful twinges in my ovaries! 

Bethan, enjoy your weekend with all those lovely doggies!

Madameg, hope you're ok! Any more tests coming up?

Pollita, hope your ok hun!

Leni,hope,Loopy,kmurph, hope you ladies are ok!

Kez, how's treatment going?

Caz and fay, hope you and bumps are ok!

Kd, hows you and dp?

Curley, hope you're sleeping better!

AFM, I'm 3dp5dt today trying to refrain from testing! Will be phoning boots soon to see if my cyclogest has come in store!


----------



## bethannora

Sfj - you're so good for not testing yet! Well done you. I don't have your patience X 

Cortney - fingers crossed your symptoms are good signs! X

I'm feeling better today. Had a letter saying I'm on the waiting list for an outpatient fertility clinic with the NHS. Has anyone here ever attended the fertility clinic at Royal glam? Crgw ladies - weirdly I will be under dr tejura at Royal glam (Amanda's husband). He has done my ec at crgw X


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks bethan, so glad your feeling better today!   that's brilliant news on the outpatient appt, have you got a date? How strange it's Amanda husband and that he did your ec! Sounds like you'll be in good hands!

A quick question are 5 day hatching blast a day ahead than one that's not hatching? As I'm sure they would implant sooner.


----------



## pollita

Bethan, great news about the nhs appt! I think a few of them work at Royal glam - I'm sure Sean W does as he went straight there after my ET haha. I know mr t does too, lots of higher ups do private work alongside nhs (a family friend is an anasthetist here in swansea and he does both)

bfn for me. Think this is the end of my egg sharing journey. Doubt they will let me do it again given my poor result, but also think it's time to try iui instead. I can do 6 of those for what it would cost me one IVF.


----------



## Curley

Beth good luck with scratch. Sound lovely your dog walk event, my husband has promised our daughter a dog after we move

Pollita am so sorry, you will get there. IuI is so much easier than IVF in protocol. I found it less stressful. But not the waiting bit that was the same. Is it your test day. 

Cortney it's hard not to symptom check and not worry I worry about every ache and twinge. Well done for holding off test and Sfj.

Lovely news on your job leni always all happens at once. 

I got my BFP confirmed with blood test Thursday hcg 752. Am so chuffed but trying not to get over excited I keep telling myself it's very early days. Just hope it's a sticky. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita sending you massive hugs hunny, hope you get a surprise but I totally get where you are now   Hopefully they will let you cycle again, wait for the follow up hun before you shut that door. Stay strong lovely, you WILL get there xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Leni sounds very exciting!! Don't worry about the maternity pay, as long as you are working there on the day of conception you're entitled to it (I'm pretty certain anyway) fingers crossed xxxx

Curley massive congrats!!! Wishing you a very smooth pregnancy  xxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies hope you're all enjoying the sunny weekend  

Pollita, giving you a hug  , Madameg is right please don't dismiss egg sharing yet until you have your follow up appt, hope you're looking after yourself Xxx

Curley, congratulations you must be thrilled!

Leni, sounds like you've been busy at work hope you've spent the weekend resting! That's brilliant about your job opportunity, it would be ashame to miss out on it can't you discuss your treatment with potential new employer! I'm not sure about the maternity side of it hun....sorry!

Hope everyone is well!

AFM, 4dp5dt and I am trying to stop myself from testing in the morning as I'll be 5dp5dt so technically I would be 10dpo as I have a 4 day early clearblue test....Grrrr suspense is killing me!


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies. 

Curley congratulations. So happy for you. Xx

Cortney, it's taking all my will power not to test early. I'm  other buying my rest until end Thursday so I don't give in.  It's so hard. I've been having (tmi coming up) cervical mucus today and I'm hoping it's a positive sign. I didn't expect it to be this hard but OMG it's the longest two weeks of my life. Xx

Pollita, I agree with cortney and madame with regards to not ruling out egg sharing until your appointment. If you iui will you do it in Swansea or stay with CRGW? Xx

Madame how are you? Xx

Leni congrats on the job opportunity. Hope it works out well alongside your treatment. 

Hope everyone else is well.  

AFM nothing to report from me. Still getting lower abdominal pains that are a lot like af pains but they are sporadic unlike my af pains which are there constantly. Other than that all my symptoms/would be signs have disappeared.


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - I don't think you would be ruled out. My first cycle was cancelled as I only had 4 follies. 2nd cycle they also cancelled, but I said I would pay to go to ec. Then at ec I got 12 eggs so ended up sharing. They still then let me egg share a third time, so they definitely will let you lovely X

Cortney - good luck for tomorrow if you do decide to test. Eeeeek X 

Sfj - have everything crossed for you  when are you testing again? X

Curley - amazing!!! Congratulations lady X 

Leni - well done on making that hard decision. Bet you can't wait for July! Fab news about the potential new job too X 

Madame - how many more tests have you got left to do? When do you think you will do your next FET? Hope you're ok x 

Hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend in the sun!

Afm - dog walk was fab - over 500 dogs! So excited for my scratch on Wednesday. Come on little frostie, we can do it! Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Sfj, this 2ww is definitely killing me, I also had some af type feeling this 2/3dpt but gone now but also wasn't the same feeling like in a normal cycle! I wouldn't symptom spot to much hun as pessaries gives false symptoms! I'm trying to ignore mine, as I've had nausea, funny taste in mouth, weird feeling in head and been having twinges and the odd sharp pain in ovaries.....your cm sounds positive hun!

Bethan, only 3 more nights until scratch.....one step closer!! I'm glad the dog walk went well! I'm debating wether to test I just don't want to see that horrible bfn!


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies, so I caved in and tested with smu using an interternet cheapie and I have a faint second line...I was shocked to see it!

Would pessary in pee sample give false readings, I've Google it and some ladies reckon it hasnt given them false reading, so I'm hoping this is a true bfp!


----------



## Curley

Cortney I may be wrong but I thought the only thing that could give u false positive was trigger. How long ago did u have your trigger. My first test was light 11 days post trigger if that helps. It's hard trying not to get excited. X


----------



## Cortneywils

I had trigger on the 4th may so nearly 2 weeks ago!!


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - trigger is definitely out now Hun! Both my cycles with crgw I tested out the trigger at 2dp xxx


----------



## bethannora

Congratulations Cortney


----------



## Curley

Sounds really positive Cortney are you going to retest in morning? Hopefully congrats xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies, yep will retest in the morning!


----------



## sfj

Congratulations cortney.


----------



## MadameG

Congratulations Cortney!! So chuffed for you 😊😊😊😊😊🎉🎉🎉 xxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies, for those who tested early when did you tell clinic you had a bfp?

Also CRGW ladies, would they send me a prescription in the post? I need some elleste and cyclogest as I have a few weeks worth! I'm going to ask gp for prescription tomorrow but if she says no then I have CRGW for a back up!


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - they can email a prescription you! Amanda did for me when I cycled with them xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow that'll be good if she could do you think it's work me emailing A or D, I've emailed the clinic but they take a while to reply sometimes x


----------



## Fay2410

I would email Amanda direct. Ask for her to write a script and email it back to you xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks Fay I've just emailed her! Can't believe you have to take it upto 32 weeks...yikes!! Not long now though!


----------



## Fay2410

Fingers crossed she'll get back to you soon! Knowing Amanda it'll be 11pm tonight! 
I know, 32 weeks is a log time to be taking pessaries twice a day but hey ho, we have to do what we have to do and if it prevents pre-term labour so be it! Only just over 2 weeks until I can stop! Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow Fay I love your photo! Look how amazing your bump is!! 2 little babas... So cute!!

Yep knowing Amanda it will be a late one lol! Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks Cortney- that's was over a week ago so even bigger now as its growing rapidly 😂😂 xx


----------



## pollita

Wow great news, congratulations Cortney x

Thanks for the support ladies, but the decision to not egg-share again is my own not the clinic's. I just don't think I can put myself through it again with all the uncertainty and disappointment. Thank you all for the support, will pop in from time to time to keep check on what you're all up to  x


----------



## bethannora

Don't leave us Pollita! I'm not egg sharing again either, so we can be cheeky and stay on this thread together ;-) X


----------



## MadameG

Bethan possibly me neither   I think we've earned our badge  good luck for your scratch hun, one big step closer to transfer!! Xxx

Pollita sending you all the luck in the world for your next steps, please keep in touch lovely  xxx

Leni....how's the decision making going?! Xx

Sfj how you doing hun? Xx

Fay wow what a lovely bump and profile!! Can't believe how quick that has gone xxx

Cortney how are you doing tonight?? Does it feel real? So go on, dish up your symptom list  xxxx

Nothing new from me, I've had a couple of bloods done but most of them are coming out of the same test tube as the day one bloods, so got to wait for AF to rock up. Should be Friday if the test strips were correct, but as we all know, she's a madam  Xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies I'm up at stupid hours and needed a pee so tested using Internet cheapie, still faint positve which I think is a weenie slight darker than then yesterday's! Also used non digital cb and second line came up almost straight away.....wow hope it's a sticky embie!

Pollita, hope you're ok please take bethans advice and don't leave us we can still support you on your next journey!

Madameg, oh we know what the madam is like   hope she comes friday for you  
Symptoms are: nausea, weird sensation in belly...also sometimes feels unsettled and weird taste in mouth.

Leni, thanks hun, hope you're well!

Sfj, are you tempted to test?

Fay, wow I bet you're growing all the time.....do you manage to get a good sleep? You're right I've had an email from A at 11pm lol saying  'no problem ' so I guess she'll do it when she's in the office!

Bethan, after the rest of this night you have one more eeekkkk! Hope your scratch goes well!

Hope you're all well sorry if I've missed anyone out I better get back to bed!


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you ladies xx

Cortney - haha, I knew she would! But make sure you send anothe reminder today as she is very busy and sometimes needs that's another email! I used to be a little pest! 
No, I'm not sleeping very well at the moment. My bump is very heavy now and I'm up 2-3 times a night. When I first wake up, I can barely walk from the weight on my pelvis. All worth it though and not long left now xx


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - amazing news! Eeekkkk, so excited for you. Bless Amanda. Glad you've got that sorted too. Phew! X

Madame - hope she turns up Friday and isn't too delayed. Glad you're doing ok X

Fay - hiyaaaaaa Mrs big bump  X

Pollita - I still have everything crossed for the hope of a late implanter. Big hugs X

Leni - is it July yet?! Hope it comes around super fast for you X

Hope everyone else is well 

I've got my scratch tomorrow - eeekkkkk! Started to feel incredibly nervous about this cycle now. I'm so petrified it's going to go wrong & not work again. I'm not sleeping I'm so worried about it. Just don't know what I'll do X


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi 

Polita, sorry for your BFN. Would love to still see you on the thread. Keep us updated. I hope your ok.

Cortney, how exciting. Congrats. I know its early days but its looking gooooood 

Fay, cant believe you are 32 weeks! Its gone so quick. Loving your bump.

Bethan, the scratch is over in less than a minute, you will be fine. All worth it.

Madame, hope you are well.

Curly, congrats on BFP 

Hey to Leni, sfj and anyone else ive missed.

AFM, came back from holiday yesterday. It was lovely and Baby G enjoyed himself. Glad to be back mind to get back into routine.
Got OH's test this week but cant imagine we will get the results straight away. We tried not to think about it whilst we are away but now we are back, its very there!
Baby G 1st birthday tomorrow... i cant believe it. A year ago today, i had been induced amd contractions were well on their way. Makes me sad how quick it has gone.
So, we are taking baby G to the farm today and then visiting family tomorrow (its my mums bday tomorrow too) then a little party on saturday! Hectic week this week!

Xx


----------



## sfj

Morning ladies just a quickie message this morning as I'm on my way to work. 

Cortney it's sounding good. Congrats again. 

AFM still haven't tested yet. I've waited this long so going to stick to my OTD. Getting really nervous now though, I have a  feeling it's going to bea BFN, but I'm trying to stay positive. 

Hope you all have a lovely day and I'll do personals tonight. Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Hope - glad you all had a lovely time on your hols! Where did you go? Your right, time does go so fast, my son is 12 and I still remember the day he was born like yesterday. 
I'm 30 weeks, wish I was 32! 37 weeks is classed as full term for a twin pregnancy so 7 weeks is the maximum they'll leave me. My consultant said 32 weeks is a major milestone and the babies would have a great chance of survival. Nearly there! Xx


----------



## sfj

Ladies I caved. Did a cheapie test from the £ shop. BFN.


----------



## bevvy82

Morning ladies, 

Hope you are all well

Pollita - so sorry to hear about you bfn. I know how devastating that is. Hope you don't leave the group altogether. Wishing you all the best on whatever route you take next. Big hugs hun xx

Courtney - congrats on your bfp lovely. Got my fingers crossed that you have a very sticky bean in there!!!

SFJ - You did well holding out Til now and not testing. Sorry that you got a bfn. Still not over though, could be a late implanter. Try and stay positive and test again Friday. Big hugs. We're all here for you x

Bethan - good luck for your scratch tomorrow hun xx

Hope - sorry to hear that you/your partner are having a difficult time at the mo. Be positive and stay strong. Happy birthday to your little one for tomorrow. Have fun at the farm!

Fay - hey preggers! Not long to go now eeek!!!

Hope everyone is ok and sorry if ive missed people. Can't go back far on my phone 

AFM- been trying to keep up with everyone but my dad passed awaya couple f weeks ago ( I didn't really have anything to do with him and haven't done so for 22 years but was a bit of a shock) and with working and home life and wedding planning, I don't get 5 mins to mysedf!! Anyways, ive been doing my DR and start my stimms today so dreading those bloody injections. Off to the chemist this morning to get my much loved emla cream haha xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Sfj, I'm so sorry it was a bfn like bevvy said you done so well in holding out til now and also embie may be a late implanter so don't give up yet Hun!

Hope, I'm glad you had a lovely holiday it's horrible coming back to normality especially with your DH having tests I really hope he'll be alright!! Hope your mum and baby g have a good birthday that's bril they share the same birthdays!! Enjoy your party!!

Bethan, good luck for you scratch lovely and I'm sure that this cycle will be your turn Hun!!

Fay, wow your doing well, my mum is small I'm 5ft 1 and she's smaller than me and she had twins (I'm one of them) and she had a caesarean a week before her due date which is fab!! I bet you are uncomfortable bless ya!! I have sent her an email this morning so hopefully will hear back soon!

Bevvy, wow already stimming that's amazing when is EC booked for? So sorry to hear about your dad it must of been weird not really seeing him for all those years, I haven't seen mine for 9 years!!

AFM, can't get a gp appointment as she's fully booked but I did mange to get a sick note for one more week she did ask if I want 2 but i said I'll see how I go... I asked about medication being put on prescription and she said when you come in tomorrow to pick sick note up (as they're closed this afternoon) bring the boxes in to receptionist and see if they can request of from dr. I didn't manage to mention bfp or beta!! I've emailed create and they do it for £50

Hope all all have a lovely day


----------



## bevvy82

Cortney - Thanks hun. I dont have an EC date yet as only starting my stimms tonight. They said it will be W/C 29.05 but will know more next week when I have my scan and see how well my follies are doing xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bevvy hope it goes well at your scan!

How many dpt do they recommend getting beta?

Also I have my prescription emailed through yay!


----------



## MadameG

Sfj it's not over yet lovely, why don't you pick up a first response early response and check again in the morning? Hold tight hun xxxx

Bevvy so sorry to hear about your rocky times, must be very strange for you at the moment   Fab news on starting stims though, good luck! xxxxx

Cortney your GP sounds like a gem  if the lines are shooting up straight away on a clearblue, then I think you are good to go and don't need to stress about betas. So chuffed for you!! Xxx

Hope sending you tons of love and luck for this week. Enjoy LO's birthday, bet it's flown already xxxxx

Bethan deep breaths for you. Think positive, that's all you can do hun   xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - no earlier than 9dp Hun. They like them to be above 50 on 9 dp at crgw, mine were 318 at 9dp but obviously higher because I'm having twins. Great news on the prescription

Sfj - sorry for you bfn, IVF can be very cruel. Do you have any Frosties? 

Fay xx


----------



## sfj

Thank you ladies for your support. I truly believe it's a BFN though unfortunately.

It will be the end of our journey for the time being though as it looks like my OH is going to be losing his job. 

Good luck to everyone. Thinking of you all. Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Sfj - I'm so sorry lovely. There's nothing worse than seeing that bfn. Praying it's a late implanter. Sorry too about your husbands job. Big massive hugs X 

Hope - glad you had s lovely holiday. Where did you go? Enjoy the first birthday celebrations X 

Cortney - hope you're feeling ok lovely. Will be so nice seeing those lines getting darker X 

Fay - thanks for all the messages X 

Madame - thanks lovely lady X 

Bevvy - sorry to hear about your dad. Like you say it's still a shock no matter how close you were. Exciting for starting stims though! Woop! Grow follies, grow! X

Afm - scratch tomorrow! Eeeekkk. Any of you ladies know if unpredictable ovulation will affect the natural FET? I always ovulate, but can be anywhere between day 13-19. Also, will a short luteal phase affect fet? I'm panicking about everything now! X


----------



## Bubbles12

Fay, 
Ooops, 30 weeks. Dont wish is away.... i did with my DS and ended up having him 7 weeks early... now, i would do anything to be pregnant again and feel them wriggle away.... that said, im not carrying twins and i would imagine its pretty tough going. I bet you are enjoying it still.

Sfj, try mot to be disheartened. Its still early days.

We went to Menorca. Arenel den castell. Quite spainish (funny that).
God, i havent stopped today and still got more to do... just having a prosecco pit stop ;-) x


----------



## MadameG

Hope that sounds like the best pit stop ever   xx

Sfj sending you lots of hugs and hoping you get a big surprise in the next few days (along with plenty of luck for your DH) xxx

Bethan they scan you and then a blasto goes back five days after ov, so I don't think that'll matter so much. Plus if you have progesterone after, wouldn't that extend your luteal phase? Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks Madame. Do they scan you every other day until ovulation? And do they give you the opks? Thanks lady X


----------



## MadameG

Bethan they just scan on day 10ish, send you off with some onestep opks (although I hear they aren't that great/easy to read?), then if you ov you just call and they book you in for transfer. The scans are mainly to check your lining (or to see why your body is being a stubborn mare and refusing to grow in my case) xxxx


----------



## Curley

Fay nice to see you look great. Must be hard to get around, but will be so worth it.

Pollita totally get where your coming from. Good luck don't forget to check in and also keeps us updated. 

Cortney hope you are ok.

Beth good luck tomorrow.

Hope happy birthday to your little one.

Sfj hopefully it will change in next few days and it's a chilled baby so taking it time X

Bevvy sorry about your dad. 

Hello everyone else hope alls well xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies

Bethan, hope scratch goes well today- a step closer! I started to panic on natural cycle but they'll scan you until your lining is good and send you away with ovulation tests once follie hits 15mm. You could get some cb digi to confirm positive! Good luck!

Sfj, I'm sorry to hear it's a bfn and dh has losing his job, so cruel!

Madameg, I hope witch appears in 2 days to get those tests hun!

Curley, how far along are you hun? Hope you're ok!

Hope, happy birthday to your lo and mum! Hope you and dh are ok!

Pollita, hope you're ok lovely and spoiling yourself!

Fay, thanks lovely, I now have more meds so starting to feel calmer! Hope you and your bumps are ok!

AFM, I got a pregnant 1-2 weeks on a cb digi...I can't believe it! I'll do another one in a few days! I'm thinking maybe I should wait nearer my otd to ring crgw and gp!


----------



## MadameG

Cortney      when is your otd? I don't think the clinic will mind you calling early, especially if you've asked for more meds already xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Fab news Cortney


----------



## Cortneywils

Otd is 24th x


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - congrats on the CB digi positive! Yay! I spent a bomb on those tests but was so worth it when I reached 3+ 
Here are the levels needed to reach 2-3 & 3+

1-2: 25-200 HCG
2-3: 201-2000 HCG
3+ : 2000+ HCG

But remember the above figures are based on serum (blood) and as you are testing with urine I know your hcg would need to be 1.5% higher to achieve the same result as serum. Does that make sense? 

Bethan - good luck for scratch today! plenty of painkillers beforehand!!

Hope - wow 7 weeks early? Was that a vaginal birth or c section? That must have been scary to go very early. I think I may go early as I'm sure some of my mucus plug is coming away. 
I know what you mean, I waited 7 years to walk around with a big bump but I'm at the stage now where I'm so uncomfortable it's draining me. Im also excited to meet them both and see what they look like 💗💙 

Fay xx


----------



## Curley

Hi Cortney accourding to the IVF pregnancy calculator am 5 weeks today. It's exciting but am also really nervous am hoping to get to my scan date than maybe I can relax a little more such a roller coaster although totally worth it. And am so lucky to have got to this stage. 
How long you planning on having of Cortney I don't blame you. Did u say u work for NHS to? I went back last week am glad I didn't go back before but am finding it hard going. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## kez26

OMG, I just wrote the longest message ever, with loads of personals and my internet connection was interrupted and lost the wholeeeeee flipping thing     

I will be back later to redo as I am feeling rather frustrated now    

Morning everyone, hope you're all well and having a better morning than me, I even had a bit of a cry in front of my manager


----------



## KDJay

Just came on to say big congrats to cortney!!! 

And Faye - u look amazing In your pic, bet there is no hiding it in work now!


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks Fay, I totally understand what you mean, I should have 2-3 weeks in a few days in theory!

KD, thank you!! Hope you and dp are well!

Curley, I'm just 9 days behind you! Yep I work for nhs! I go back 26th may but I can have another week of if need be as they said I can if I don't feel ready! I'm too want to get to scan date I know how you feel! Do you keep testing?


----------



## KDJay

Cortney - we tested on OTD and 48 hours after but then put them away and didnt test again. we are doing really well thank you, dp is now 24 weeks pregant so feels like an amazing milestone - I just want to meet her now!


----------



## Curley

Take your time see how you feel I had a month off for treatment, jobs just to hard going without breaks and no sitting down etc. Am on nights tonight but am being strict and trying to refuse to lift etc. But still working really hard as don't want people to get annoyed with me. Not tested since last Thursday to be honest part of me wants to but done about 7 before that lol x


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Just a quick one to say massive congratulations to Cortney and Curley ! 
Good luck on the next wait to the scans xxxx 

Early pregnancy I had a very physical job, I'm not proud to say I used a bad back excuse to avoid the heavy lifting etc  

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## kez26

Right, I've calmed down a bit now  

Massive congrats to cortney and curley, really happy for you  xx

KDJay - wow 24 weeks, thats brilliant, think I would be the same, can't even begin to imagine how impatient I will be, wanting to meet baby  x

Faye - loving your photo, hope you and bump are doing well xx

Bethann - hope your scratch went well this morning and hope you're feeling ok x

MadameG - how are you getting on with tests ect? xx

sfj - hope you are ok, fingers crossed you have a late implanter x

Hope - hope you had a lovely break  x

Bevvy - sorry to hear about your dad and hope you are feeling ok. how was your first injection? x

I can't read any further back, sorry to the guys I've missed and hope you are all well and going ok  xx

AFM - nothing new to really report, apart from being a moody cow recently (I'm blaming it on the pill lol).. time is gradually going slower and slower as I get closer to my first scan date (a week today), just can't wait to get started now. I did have a question for you lovelies, does anyone know if stimms is the equivalent to me having nasal spray and is it DR? Sorry if thats a really stupid question   I feel like what I have is completely different to everyone else    I was going to ask at my next appt how they decided to put me on nasal spray rather than injections, not that I mind not doing so many injections loool, just interested to know


----------



## bethannora

Kez - DR & stims are the two different stages of long protocol. So if you are on the nasal spray first, you will do this or 2 weeks for them to basically shut down your ovaries. Then you will add in the stims, and these super boost your ovaries to produce lots of lovely follicles. Whilst on stims, you will often continue with DR and this is to stop you ovulating - so basically the clinic take charge of the timings of when you will ovulate. Hope that makes sense? Please ask more questions if you need to x 

KD - won't be long and she will be here  x

Bevvy - how did your first stim jab go? x

Cortney - are you going to tell the clinic early? x

Curley - when's your first scan? x

Caz - 20 weeks already? Amazing x

Got my scratch at 4:30 today. Eeeekkkk! Had a nightmare morning - my partner accidentally took my house, car & work keys to her work. So I was locked in my house. Plus my work laptop was in my car, so I couldn't even work form home. Cue a panic call to my colleague to pick me up, and me scaling my back fence. Not a good start at all! Thank god we have a spare PC in the office I could use. It took my mind of the scratch at least. 

B x


----------



## kez26

Awesome, Bethann, that makes a lot more sense now thank you   don't know why I thought it was this morning, I must of read it wrong somewhere. I hope it goes well. Sounds like an eventful morning lol x


----------



## KDJay

Kez I was on the same as u, pill which also down regs, nasal spray down regs and then start the stim injection whilst still nasal spraying albeit on a lower dose . Just have faith in the clinic and just follow to a T what they say and u will be fab xxxx


----------



## pollita

Good luck with the scratch today, Bethan! Hope it all goes better than your morning so far  x


----------



## kez26

KDJay, yeh thats sounds exactly the same as what they have planned for me  thxx    xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hey ladies just a quickie as going to mums in a minute, I will be back later to do personals!

Do I went to pick my sick note up and while I was there I asked if I could have a blood test to confirm pregnancy and receptionist said they don't do it and that a hpt is good enough... Drats!! Betas privately is a lot of money and means I have to travel to Bristol.... Grrr! She just handed me a midwife referral form which I think is too early!!


----------



## KDJay

Cortney - you don't have to have betas or bloods (we had neither) and our clinic didn't suggest them either. In my opinion it is better just to wait until the first scan at 6 1/2 weeks - 7 weeks as the levels seem to cause ppl such stress and I still don't really understand why ppl do them?


----------



## Curley

Thanks can bet it's lovely getting to 16 weeks although am sure u still worry. Don't blame u with bad back story.

Kez am sure u feel better once u start.
Poor you Bethan sounds like u had a hectic morning. My scan is not until June 2nd seems ages away. Hope u scratch gone well.

Cortney I had to drive an hour to my hospital for the blood test but only get one xx


----------



## bethannora

Currently sat in the clinic waiting for my scratch. I am feeling quite high from the tramadol I've taken! Haha X


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, as I'm writing this you'll be having your scratch, hope it goes well and not into much discomfort!! Sounds like you had a hectic morning, make sure you rest when you get back!

I feel a fraud and a bit silly to tell clinic now may wait until mon or tues!

Curley, I bet you can't wait for scan... I can't wait to know there's a heartbeat!! Mine should be a week after yours!

Kez, I wasn't on the pill as I didn't have a recipient but your treatment sounds normal I DR (injections) for 2 weeks had baseline then started stimming for 10 or so days as I was ready sooner while still DR'ing, as it stops your ovaries working and ovulating and the clinic can control your cycle!

KD, thanks Hun I was worried not getting beta as everyone seems to be having it! Wow 24 weeks that's gone quick... I bet you can't wait to meet the little girl!

Caz, thanks Hun hope you and bump are ok!!

CRGW ladies does there satalite clinic in Bristol do beta as its cheaper than create.... I guess it's not needed but just wondered in case I change my mind!!

Also told mum about positive hpt and she's over the moon but I told her not to get too excited yet!! I tell her everything!!


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan hope they don't keep you waiting too long! X


----------



## MadameG

Cortney I'm pretty sure the satellite clinic is just a room that A visits every couple of weeks for scans etc. You could order a kit online through medi labs but it's £49. Sounds like you are good to go though with your tests so far  xxxxxx

Curley hope time flies for you xxx

Bethan hope it wasn't too bad! Xx

Sfj thinking of you xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks Madameg, I guess they use it for consultations rather than scans and tests x


----------



## bethannora

Girls, the scratch is done. Was mega brave - Yvonne was shocked with how well I did. The worst bit for me is the speculum as I'm so small & they also had to hold my cervix back with it. Ouch! But now, despite only taking 1 tramadol, I am sick as a pig. Have been sick twice :-( was supposed to be going out for a meal for my mums bday but have had to cancel. But she knows everything and was fine about it. Phew! Bless her. My dp is being her wonderful self and looking after me well X


----------



## fluttershy1983

Good evening ladies,

I hope you're all well.

Gosh sooooooo much has happened while I've been away ! 

Huge congratulations to Cortney ! Well done lovely hope you're well. Xxx

Pollita I'm so so sorry for your bfn. The journey is definitely a rollercoaster of emotions. Don't give up though lovely, you're stronger than you think xxx

Fay so glad you're doing well lovely, you look amazing I must say xxx

Madame g how are you lovely ? I hope you're well, and your allotment is coming along nicely xxx

Bethan hope your scratch goes well lovely, so glad your cycle is going well. Xxx

Kdjay hope you and your Gf ad baby girl are all doing well lovely xxx

Sfj I'm so sorry you had a bfn, as the ladies have said it could be a late implanter lovely xxx

Kez hope you're well too, the pill can make you moody unfortunately. But just think you're a step closer to your goal. Xxx

Curly huge congratulations to you too, I know we don't know each other, I went through treatment last year and I'm coming back lol xxx

Sorry if I have missed anyone, it's taken me a while to read through lol.

AFM well let's just say I'm finally recovering. As some of you know I had lost the baby in January and I needed medical management which didn't work, I had a few infections after that and then had to have a d&c.

During the d&c operation the surgeon made a few errors and perforated my uterus and bladder causing him to then have to open me up from my belly button down to my pubic bone. He then had to fix the holes he had made. I was then fitted with a catheter for two weeks. The whole experience was and still is bloody awful. The day I got discharged I was rushed back in as the catheter had became blocked and I was in excruciating pain, in a&e I then gushed urine and blood everywhere which wasn't pleasant and quite embarrassing. I had a different catheter fitted and that got blocked several times during its unpleasant visit in my urethra lol. Soooo I'm finally able to drive my car after not being able to due to the bloody incision I had to have. And I should hopefully know more about my surgeons dodgy handiwork when I get my notes. 

To add insult to injury on my discharge notes it says no post op complications !!! I went to my gp and said is he having a laugh cause it's not funny. So I've complained to pals and my solicitor I going to put him through the rings. He point blank refused to give me the pessaries to soften my cervix before the op front of the nurses stating and I quote - it will waste time ! Ha those words hang very heavy with me because it means to me he was rushing the operation :/ 

So after all that we are in limbo as to when it will be safe for us to proceed with our FET. 
Sorry for the long winded post, I tried to keep it short but I tend to dribble on lol. Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, I too hate the speculum I find it so uncomfortable....that's sweet of dp looking after you!

Fluttershy, I was just thinking of you hun, wow what a nightmare you have been through bless you hun! What a bloody cheek I don't blame you getting solicitor involved! I hope he gets what he deserves as if you haven't been through enough! 

That's brilliant you're starting your fet hun, have you got any dates whrn you're starting?


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - I'm so sorry you have had such an awful time. You poor thing, it sounds horrendous. I'm glad you're finally on the road to recovery though. I bet you can't wait to put it all behind you - fingers crossed your solicitor can work her/his magic. Really hope you get some dates for your FET soon. Big, huge, massive hugs X


----------



## pollita

Flutter - oh my goodness, I can't believe how much you've been through! I'm so sorry, but very glad to hear you're on the road to recovery x

Bethan, glad the scratch wasn't too bad, hope you feel better soon. Glad your dp is taking good care of you!

Cortney, glad your mum is so pleased for your BFP


----------



## KDJay

Flutter I've been thinking about u too! That sounds horrendous I cannot believe it shocking!!! X


----------



## bethannora

How are you doing Pollita? Sending you huge hugs too my lovely X


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you ladies, it's been though but there are a lot of ladies worse off out there than me. Those frozen embies are keeping me going. If I didn't have any frozen I think I would be in a very different situation. Xxxx

We are not sure when we can go for our FET yet, we are going to get my notes transferred to the clinic which the Poxy hospital wouldn't do, and didn't send a copy to my gp of what happened. The hospital said I have to go through medical records and pay for them bloody stupid, but long winded but at least that way I can see what he actually did to me. Xxxx

Bethan so glad your scratch went ok, I'm so pleased you're cycling soon. The anticipation and excitement is the best part I think.  xxxx


----------



## pollita

bethannora said:


> How are you doing Pollita? Sending you huge hugs too my lovely X


Thanks lovely. I'm doing ok, called the clinic today and booked my follow up (3 weeks time) so I should know more then. Going to ask A to book me an hsg so I can try iui instead. This summer is so busy for work that IVF won't be possible, and even if they let me egg-share I'll probably not be matched again so won't be cycling til October so I'll keep that as a backup. Too many choices.


----------



## bethannora

I'm so sorry lady. This whole journey is so tough. Really hope you get some answers & ideas on next steps from Amanda. We are thinking of trying IUI also if this FET doesn't work. Have you tried to get referred for NHS treatment? You are entitled to iui on the NHS as a single woman. They will also give you a hsg for free. That's what we're doing - just waiting on our first appt. as long as you have only had 2 ivfs then you are still eligible X


----------



## sfj

Evening ladies hope your all well. 

Thank you all so much for your words of support. I think AF is on her way. Still using the progesterone pessaries but (tmi coming up) when I inserted one earlier there was the tiniest amount of blood on the applicator. Having a few af cramps too andifficult lower back pain. 
Hubby's job has gone so we are up to our eyeballs in debt and at the moment I don't see a way out.  

Sorry for the rant and long winded post. 

I will keep up with all your journeys, and wish you all the luck and baby dust in the world.  

Xxxx


----------



## kez26

Sfj - sorry to hear about your Hubby's job and that you think AF is on its way. I hope you are feeling OK    xx

Flutter -  honestlyI can't believe how much you have been through. Good on you getting a solicitor because the surgeon sounds terrible to me and would never want him to come anywhere near me. I'm shocked but glad you're on the way to being better xx

Pollita - I hope you're appt comes round quickly and it goes well 

Courtney - lovely that you're mum is so happy for you 😘 

Curly - definitely think you're right and I will feel better once I've started x


----------



## bethannora

Sfj - rant away - we are all here to listen and support you. So sorry you're having such a tough time. Hoping things take a positive turn for you very soon X


----------



## MadameG

Sfj life can be so thoroughly unfair and absolute poop sometimes. Sending you tons of love and I so hope you both get your break very very soon. Massive hugs     xxxx

Flutter..... Beyond angry for you. You need your break soon too   Lovely that you can be so positive for those tiny chilly embies still xxxxx

Pollita - you are next on the catch a break list too   So hope you can get a new path at your follow up - Bethan's plan sounds good too

Bethan are you feeling better? At least that's a big tick off the list and you can jet off on holiday now! Xx

Kez hope this week flies and you can get cracking! Bethan explained the stages perfectly xx

KD I'm sure my calendar is slower than yours, can't believe she's 24 weeks already! xxx

Love to everyone else I've missed - Hope our bfp girls are feeling fabulous  xxx


----------



## bethannora

Madame - I'm still feeling tired, but the nauseau has gone now. Phew! I'm bleeding a small bit as my cervix kept moving so had to be clamped still (ouch). The clamp caused my cervix to bleed. Cannot wait for my holiday now - 3 days and counting  how you doing lady? X


----------



## MadameG

Bethan eeeeeeek that sounds nasty. Glad it's over! Hope it heals up quickly for you. Didn't realise it was clampable   I'm alright ta, just frustrated with not being able to take steps forward yet. Hopefully AF will show up on Friday and I can get my next bloods done. I think I'll bite the bullet and get the hysteroscopy done at the clinic if I don't hear anything from the nhs in the coming weeks too. The one good thing is that we have booked a holiday to the south of France at the end of June - can't wait! Xx


----------



## bethannora

Wow, I love the south of France. You will have a fantastic time & you really deserve to too. I don't blame you for skipping the queue and potentially going private. The waiting is always the hardest part of all of this. Fingers crossed af shows up Friday for your bloods. Get those magic white trousers out lady! Haha X


----------



## pollita

bethannora said:


> I'm so sorry lady. This whole journey is so tough. Really hope you get some answers & ideas on next steps from Amanda. We are thinking of trying IUI also if this FET doesn't work. Have you tried to get referred for NHS treatment? You are entitled to iui on the NHS as a single woman. They will also give you a hsg for free. That's what we're doing - just waiting on our first appt. as long as you have only had 2 ivfs then you are still eligible X


I did ask my GP even before starting 1st IVF but she said I can't be referred until my bmi is under 30 (currently 34 &#128542 and my attempts to lose weight haven't gone well. That's another reason I want to try iui next, so I can still be eligible when I lose weight. Also, I hope to have more than one child and my donor is icsi only so I know I'll have to pay for subsequent cycles to have a sibling if the last one does work, whereas if iui gives me one baby then I can go back and have another. I've thought over and over every eventuality but there's no right option &#128542;


----------



## bethannora

Sfj - how are things today lovely? Have you tested? X 

Cortney - hope you're doing ok. Have you decided if you will do betas? X

Curley - hope you're doing well too. Have you had repeat betas? X 

Pollita - you'll find your way. Choosing next steps is such a battle X 

Flutter - hope today is a better day for you lady X 

Bevvy - how's stims going? When's your first scan? X 

Leni - did you get an answer to your question about polyps returning? 2 months to go X 

Fay - hope you're doing well lovely lady X 

Kez - you doing ok on the pill still? Not long to go now X 

Madame - any sign of af? X

Kd - hope your dp is doing well X 

Hope - hope your little one had a lovely birthday X 

Sorry if I've missed anyone out. It's been quiet on here today ladies - hope you're all ok. I've recovered from my scratch vomiting episode! Oops. Just the wait for af now & then a scan on day 10. Eeeekkk! Hope my body plays ball & I can go ahead with the natural FET X


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi bethan, that's good you've recovered time will fly by, by the time you come back from holiday  you'll hopefully wont be long until you're starting...amazing! hope you're af turns up on time. Have a lovely holiday  

I've been enquiring with local clinics and have been quoted £50-£75, which is alot of money as I will need 2/3 tests! So I rang my gp surgery and I explained my worry as I've had ivf and feel I can't get excited after my positive pregnancy test, she totally understood my worry. She said my gp wasn't in tomorrow but will leave a note for her to ring me monday with my concerns, but she said she's not sure wether they do betas but she said they'll do what they can.


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - lay it on thick with your clinic, say your not sleeping and your getting yourself stressed and worked up. They can do betas they just try to avoid them to save money on their budget!!! If a lady went into your surgery and she had missed her period for 2 months or more and pregnancy tests weren't effective for her they'd have to do betas to find out if she was pregnant xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay that's brilliant idea I'm going to write a list of concerns ready for monday! You're right they must do betas I guess anything to save money!

How are you lovely?


----------



## Fay2410

They will try all ways to limit their practice spend! The thing is if your stressed its not good for you or baby so they need to take that into consideration. If no joy, ask your GP to refer you to your local epu, they may do it based on it being an ivf pregnant as well, so higher risk than normal. 

I'm ok thanks Hun, well okish, I've spent the day in hospital in labour ward - had a little bit of a show last night and the monitor was picking up small tightenings/contractions on my stomach. Not dilated though and tests said I'm not in labour so home now and will discuss further with my consultant a week Friday xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Omg hun that must of been frightening for you I'm so relieved everything is now ok? Are you still working as you'll need to take it easy...make sure you rest hun! Can't believe you have to wait a week...do you know what will be discussed? Will you have a caesarian?

I did wonder about epu, I will ask thanks for your help....I'm so in limbo atm!

Take it easy hun hope you've got your feet up!


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - I finished work 6 weeks ago as per my consultants advice. I had 6 weeks annual leave to use up so I don't officially start my leave until today! I'm going to try a natural delivery if I can, as long as one twin is head down then I have a good chance. There is a risk that I could deliver one baby vaginally and then the second baby will need to be delivered via C section bug that's a risk in willing to take. I really don't want a section, I want to enjoy my labour as much as possible with minimal drugs xxx


----------



## kez26

Morning lovelies, hope everyone's well x

Fay - ohhh that must have been a bit of a shock, glad you're ok now. Fingers crossed babies play ball and you can have a natural birth  xx

Cortney - sounds a bit pants, hopefully clinic can do betas so you can start to relax and enjoy being pregnant   xx

Bethann - yep still on the pill and only 5 days to wait now  Glad you recovered quickly and hope AF arrives on time  xx

Pollita - hope you are ok and decide what you want to do next xx

MadameG - hope AF arrives today and lovely you've booked a holiday. I've never been to South of France myself but a work colleague goes quick a lot and she loves it xx

Sfj - How are you feeling? Hope you are ok xx

Bevvy - how are you getting on? xx

Morning to everyone I've missed, so hard to keep up with everyone when I don't come on everyday sorry. Nothing new from me.. I hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## MadameG

Kez woohoo to five days left!!! You must be chomping at the bit by now, hope it goes quick. Had a bit of brown bleeding this morning which normally turns to red in a few hours, so took a gamble with calling it day one as can't do bloods at the weekend. Had them taken this morning and bleeding has promptly stopped   I don't think it'll matter as the lh and fsh results aren't that relevant to my situation, it's the rest of them that are xxx

Fay hope you can have a few relaxing days and the bubbas stay put for now. Must have been a bit freaky. Feet up and cup of tea time  xxxx

Cortney hope you can start feeling a little more positive hunny. Did you try that medi labs online place if you can't travel? Or have you got a friend in the phlebotomy lab at your hospital....? Xxx


----------



## kez26

MadameG awww at least you've got them done which is good and can get things started as the waiting is so frustrating   xx I can't wait for my scan now   xx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - glad your DH has ordered bed rest for you today doll. Feel better x

Madame - glad you have had your tests done. Fingers crossed it won't be long until your next FET x

Kez - roll on 5 days time  x

Cortney - hope your GP can do the tests for you. When will you do your next digital test? x

AFM - holidays tomorrow. Woohoo! We are taking a 'digital leave' holiday, so no checking in on here for me. But I will catch up with you all when I am back. I hope you all have a fantastic week x


----------



## MadameG

Bethan have a lovely time away, I turn off my social media when I'm away too  don't forget the sun cream! Xxx

Kez count down the hours, they go faster than days  definitely day one for me now, phew! Xx


----------



## kez26

Bethan - hope you have a lovely holiday  xx

MadameG - Oh thats a good idea, I'm going to working out now lol xx


----------



## kez26

Quick question, what sort of things did people write in the goodwill message you can write and the personal description? I need to get it done by Wednesday as they want all my forms back and haven't got a clue what to write   I'm so rubbish at stuff like this xx


----------



## Curley

Hi everyone hope u all ok.
Kez I just wrote that I understood how hard it was for their parents unable to have a baby etc so I thought it would be an amazing gift and I was sure they would be loved and cherished to the moon and back etc. 
Personal message I wrote about my life where I grow up my path in life and a little about my family and daughter.  Oh and if they need anything or any information I will do what can to help. But put a lot your mum and dad in it to make it clear that is their parents but also that am open to meet one day etc but not promising to much but that I do care that they are happy. Xx


----------



## Curley

Kez I just found my draft
I am not sure what you would like to know from this letter but I hope I can answer some of your questions that am sure you may have. 
I am sure you are asking why did I donate my eggs to create a perfect person which I am sure you are.
I have struggled myself to have children, it took a long time to be blessed with my daughter who is 6 while writing this. I am hoping Myself and your mum will be lucky to be blessed again after this process. After being though infertility myself I know how much your mum and Dad want you, how much they love you and how they would do anything for you. How your mum has longed to feel you move around in her tummy. How she longed to meet you the day you were born. 
I hope you have had am amazing life so far, I hope and am sure your childhood has been all a child could want. I have thought long and hard about this discussion and only a very special family who want you more than you know would go through this process to have their own child. I know I would do this to become a mum that's why I am sure this is right. 
I hope if you have and if my DNA has any part of you that you got the best parts of me and my family that your a strong person, your very loving and caring, are empathetic and you fight for what you want. 
I wish you and your family all the best in life and if you ever need anything I will keep my details up to date to help if I can. 
Hope that helps x


----------



## kez26

Awww awesome, thanks Curley  I don't know why I find it so difficult to talk about myself xx


----------



## bethannora

Kez - it really is such a tricky thing to write. One note of caution - instead of talking about 'mum and dad' I would just talk about 'family' or 'parent/s' - it's just better to use gender neutral language in case your eggs go to a single parent / two women / a surrogate for 2 men etc. Good luck x


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, I hope you're taking it easy today....that's good you can use those 6 weeks as annual leave rather than taking early maternity leave! Hope you will have a normal delivery hun!

Kez, I wrote alot of the same things Curley said but I Google it and there's examples on there!

Bethan, enjoy your holiday so you're nice and relaxed for those frosties! I can't make my mind up wether to do the digi Sunday, Monday or Tuesday!

Madameg..woohoo to the witch coming, another step closer! Yay! I have looked on online blood tests but some are pricey but handy, I'm going to wait for my phone call monday with the gp see what she says and if she's adamant she won't do it and won't refer me to epu then I'll have another look at my options!

AFM, I've just come back from my sisters for lunch and she reckons I should tell my boss ASAP as the could of job I do as it's risky as sometimes I work with patients with infections but I really don't want to tell them until I'm a litter further! I'm due at work Thursday but thinking maybe a having more time off as my work is so physical and I'll only be 4w6d pregnant, maybe go back after first scan but maybe that's too long grrrr!


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - it really is down to you when you tell your employer. But if you are at risk of being exposed to something, or have to do manual handling, I would be inclined to tell them sooner rather than later. They should then have protocols that they can put in place to help you out. They are also obliged to keep it to themselves x


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks bethan, I just feel silly telling them so early as anything can happen and I know that nothing stays quiet for long!


----------



## kez26

Thxxx bethann - I did Google it after my last post and found some more examples. I have managed to write it and I used parents and family etc   xx

Cortney - I think bethanns right, I would be inclined to tell them earlier only because of the risks. Better to be on the safe side xx


----------



## KDJay

On my goodwill to make sure it said your parents or parent - as I know so many single ladies and same sex couples use de and when I was looking for a sperm donor it really put me off those that assumed that there would be a 'dad' as I wondered how they would react to any child born that wasn't born to parents they assumed if that makes sense?


----------



## kez26

Yeah it does thanksss KDJay, I didn't use mum or dad only family or parents  although I didn't think about just parent so might need to rewrite part of it. Its so hard to write and trying not to offend without realising


----------



## bethannora

Kez - I'm sure you've done a fantastic job! It's honestly one of the hardest things I have ever had to write X


----------



## kez26

Thxxx bethann, think I might ask my mum to read it to make sure its OK x


----------



## KDJay

I'm sure it's lovely, I wrote about my childhood, why I donated , what I do now, and that I would be willing for contact xxx


----------



## Curley

Oh I really didn't think although I do know that I may ask if I can edit it as feel awful, as all I was trying to get across in my message while writing it was that I hoped they had the best loving etc life and it is all anyone could dream of, whoever the parents are. I didn't do because I don't care what happened to them as I read from someone who had been a sperm donner child that the donner had done it for the money and didn't give to hoots what had happened and I really was overconsumed that I didn't want someone to have those feelings. So silly of me as I don't care who parents are as long as the child has the best life possible in care and love.  Am so sorry never honestly meant to cause any offensive. I think it was the hardest thing I every wrote and I think the hospital said the couple was very similar to me and my husband when I just had to check that the recipient was a nice family/ person I think I just imagined  it being me and my husband from that conversation although they didn't give much away.


----------



## Curley

Cortney I have ended up telling some people at work but bit badly haven't told my boss as haven't seen her. We have 2 bosses and I had to tell ones wife as she was in charge of shift and it was a bit hard to justify why I wouldn't lift and go into to certain infections that have come in. Most people have been pretty good so far. I felt the same it was to early but it's not worth risk it's a long road to get this far.


----------



## bethannora

Curley - I'm sure yours is perfect too  how are you feeling? X


----------



## pollita

Cortney, you told your sister? How did she react?! I think I'd tell my boss, so you can explain future appointments


----------



## KDJay

Curley - don't worry about your message , I certainly wasn't offended - tbh it was only when I had counselling that the counsellor made clear it was just as likely to be a single lady that I even thought about it too and I'm a same sex couple! lol - I wasn't offended by the sperm donors that assumed they would be donating to a Hetero couple just that they might not be as receptive to my child if donating to a same sex couple was obviously something that had not even crossed their mind xxxx


----------



## kez26

Awww Curley I'm sure its absolutey fine. Especially as it sounds like you're donating to a couple. I haven't got a clue who my recipient is or if she's single or in a same sex relationship. I only wrote like that after I googled it and found a few written the same way. I think you're right its one of the hardest things I've ever had to write, trying not to say anything that might hurt them is difficult  xx


----------



## KDJay

I was quite surprised that at my clinic the nurse told me that they have only had one recipient ask to read the messages!


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, hope you're ok! I haven't told the sister I live with only my sister that lives down the road knows as my mum told her from the start!!

Bethan, enjoy your holiday!!

Will be back later to do personals on my way to do house cleaning for an old lady! Also my lines on my hpts are getting really dark now so hoping its a good thing!


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - it definitely sounds like a sticky one. Yaay! X

Hope you all have a wonderful week ladies. Never have I wanted my af to arrive on holiday before! Haha X


----------



## MadameG

Pollita sorry that you're getting the silent treatment, that was a very naughty mr fox too   I think it is normal to have either very heavy, very light or completely normal after - there doesn't seem to be any consistency from what I've read. Plus you should have had loads of estrogen and progesterone flowing through your body to make your pillowy lining. Hope you have a good supply of chocolate and hot water bottles hunny xxxxxxz

Cortney certainly sounds super sticky  xxx

Bethan have fun lovely xxxx

Curley don't panic too much hun, after all, your recipient chose you and your statement. I found it really tough and quite emotional (and super weird!) to write xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, oh no naughty Mr. Fox! I'm sorry to hear your sister is ignoring that's very childish of her!! So she's still living with you? Really hope she comes round Hun and your period eases!! Take care of yourself Hun!

Bethan, crazy that during treatment and we need our AF to come that we don't care when it comes... Enjoy!!

Curley, I too found it difficult to write my message... I'm sure it's fine Hun! Hope 
you're ok!

Madameg, hope you're ok!

KD, hope you and dp are well!

Kez, how you getting on with cycle?

A work colleague just rang but didn't answer, she'll be asking me if I'm ok and maybe ask why I'm off... On my sick note it says gynae procedure! If she asks what I had done what shall I say... Grrr! Nosey gits xx


----------



## kez26

Cortney - sounds like you have a good sticky one   Are you due back to work soon? Cycle going ok, but then I am still only on the pill. only 4 days till my scan so will know more then I suppose  xx

Pollita - you sister isn't being nice   and hope AF eases off soon and you feel better xx


----------



## kez26

Wow pollita what a flippant comment from your sister. Think she might get a shock if and when she needs to go through the whole process xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Kez, I'm due back Thursday but am planning on taking another week off so will go back 2nd June a day before I'm 6 weeks! I hope your scan goes well hun!

Pollita, omg sounds like your sister hasn't got a clue, she's going to have a total shock if/when she starts.has she asked you about the positive hpt? Can't believe she hasn't been home yet, it was good of you to let her stay with you and treats you like that! How has your mum been with you?

AFM, I'm so bloated I just don't feel hungry... I have to make myself eat small and often as my belly is stuck out like I'm 5 months pregnant....is this a common symptom of cyclogest?


----------



## kez26

Cortney - that will be good if you can get another week off  Just out of interest, in regards to pain and working which was worse EC or ET? Hope you feel better soon and can eat more xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Kez, I would definitely say ec, I didn't feel any pain during ec but after it hurt while going to the toilet and when I walked about but I developed ohss and it hurt when I breathed so I had 5 weeks off for ec as my belly swelled up and I put 10lb on....sorry don't want to scare you put you'll be fine, you'll just feel a bit sore. ET was great such an emotional procedure as you see your lovely embie on the screen and when they put it in your uterus....I just hated having a full bladder and the horrible speculum!


----------



## kez26

Ohhh wow, you didn't have a good experience then. doesn't sound very nice at all.. Fingers crossed I dont get ohss   aww thats awesome, didn't know you got to see that, how nice  xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Kez, you shouldn't get it hun as I was at risk as my amh is very high! Yep I was given a photo of my embie inside me....so amazing!


----------



## MadameG

Pollita   gosh we must have forgotten to pick up these magic injections! I feel for you hun, it must be tough having people close to you that just don't have a clue. Cheeky mare not even letting you know when she's out for the weekend. People   xxx

Cortney I think it's pretty common at the start hun. Hope you're not feeling too rough xxx

Kez I stayed off for a couple of weeks from ec the first time as I was so sore. Et is easy but our clinic advises a few days of relaxing after. The second time I had nasty ohss and was in hospital from a few days after ec and off work for three weeks (like Cortney I swelled up with a cool 3kg of fluid) xxxx


----------



## Curley

Hi everyone hope your all doing well and having a lovely Saturday night. Sad but bloody football getting in way. 

Cortney I have been very bloated seems to go down then swells back up although seems bit better today. The nurse side it because your ovaries are still inlarged and the hcg hormone makes them keep swollen for longer. 

Pollita your sister sounds a bit selfish to be like that with you. Am sure she apologise once she's had time to think. She be infor a shock then.

Kez I would definitely say EC the worst bit of the 2 like the others they easy nice bit is ET.  Although you do feel like you want to wrap yourself in cotton wool after to try get a good result. 

Thanks for all your kind messages everyone xx


----------



## kez26

MadameG - by the sounds of it I better book a couple of days off for after both, if not I may just call in sick loool x

Curley - hopefully the bloating stays down, thats got to be uncomfortable x


----------



## MadameG

Kez are you having general or sedation for ec? You definitely need time off for either too, especially ga as it addles your brain a bit  xx


----------



## kez26

I'm not sure yet MadameG, guess I will find out more on wednesday. Hope so anyway


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Hope everyone is ok 

Madmame hope your doing ok xxx

Bethan good luck for your upcoming cycle xxxx

Cortney and Curley hope you are both enjoying your beans growing xx

Kdjay I can't believe only one person had asked to read it! 
God I found that hard to write ! 

Kez I've had general all 5 cycles and think it's general as standard at the lister for EC, 
I've always had to go back to work the day after and it's been ok but had a little period type pain. 
Good luck this week ! 

Polita after my negative cycles I had the WORST periods ever too, hope it gets better soon xxx

Flutter sweetie I'm so sorry to read what you have been through xxxx

Sorry anyone I've missed

Had my 20 week scan on Friday and little boy was all good, 
Keep positive ladies, I wasn't going to do this cycle. I was going to stop at 3 but something made me change my mind and I think I'm starting to believe this is real now xx

You will all get there xxx


----------



## MadameG

Caz great to hear how well you are doing, half way now!! Hope you're feeling good too. I'm alright ta, just impatient to make some definite cycling plans xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Madame I bet you are, 
Have you had a follow up yet with clinic ?


----------



## djjim22

Hello girls! So much happening on here… I’ve gone back 8 pages and tried to update but sure I will have still missed so much.

Fay – Can’t believe how quick your pregnancy is going! Hope the babies are behaving! Have you picked your names?
Bethan – Sounds like the scratch was a bit of an ordeal but at least it’s done now. Hope you are having a fab holiday.

Kez – hope you’ve managed to write your goodwill message. It is such a hard thing to write. I’ve just got my sperm donor’s message to my daughter. Made me chuckle a few times as there were things in there I wouldn’t have thought a donor would include but just made me think he must definitely be an honest chap, haha.xx

Curley – don’t worry about your message. I’m single and wouldn’t have taken offence, I understand that families now come in all shapes and sizes but sometimes we still don’t think like that. I bizarrely sometimes forget I’m a single parent although clearly that’s what I am! 

Cortney – If you don’t want to tell her just say ‘it’s personal (and none of her business, lol)’ My first sick note just said gynae procedure and no one asked for further details. I would tell your boss though like other have said so they can allocate you to ‘safer’ patients. But deffo take some more time off work if you feel you need to. I will certainly not be as much of a martyr with my second pregnancy (if I’m that lucky), the place will carry on without you there. Treat yourself and stay off until after you first scan.xx

Fluttershy – sounds like you have been through the mill! Sorry to hear it has been so awful. Have you asked PALS about accessing your notes, sometimes they will do this for free if you’re looking into complaining. I know how much it stinks when your notes are wrong, i.e. the ‘no post-op complications!’ My notes said that after the delivery of my little girl even though I haemorrhaged afterwards, went to theatre for a 3rd degree tear repair and then went into urinary retention! I wouldn’t describe that as a ‘normal’ delivery! Hope you are feeling much better now though and will soon have an idea of when you can do your FET
SFJ – Hope you’re ok. Sorry to hear about hubbys job.

Pollita – So, so sorry to hear about your BFN, you are definitely due some good luck soon. Maybe IUI is the way forward, I’ve got everything crossed for you. It’s hard when there is no right or wrong option but I think you have a good plan. Hope your period settles soon! Mine have been horrendous since having India to the point I’ve got codeine for the pain and tranexamic acid to sort out the bleeding. Try taking the ibuprofen regularly (although I’m sure you already are) as that can also help with bleeding not just pain. Your sister sounds very like mine. We can get on for a short while and then it all blows up. She’s very selfish and just doesn’t understand that some people live their lives differently to her. However she very much surprised me when I said I was going to do IVF and shocked me with her supportiveness. But we get on much better now she lives on the other side of the world, lol.

Cortney – hope the bloating goes soon. I was on cyclogest but can’t remember being bloated although I think it has been quite common in other ladies on here.xx

Caz – Congrats a little boy! So exciting.xx

Mademeg – Hope you’re keeping ok.xx


----------



## kez26

Caz - thanks, that's good then hopefully I will be back to work  awwww glad Lil man is doing well. Bet you can't wait to meet him now xx

Djjim - I did manage to write it in the end thank you, just worried it could be rubbish lol. At what point do you get your donors message? Hope you're getting on well xx


----------



## KDJay

Caz - I know, can u believe it in all the history Of the lister only one has been read! Did make me feel I was wasting my time a little when I wrote it but still put my all I to it as it's kept by hfea for the baby when they are grown, that's if they even know they are dc as the majority don't tell in the case of de. 

Kez - as caz said it's general at the lister for ec so absolute breeze and I went bk to work day after although I felt I had done an an workout but that was from stims and ovaries being enlarged rather than ec and et is nothing just like a smear xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz, congratulations honey on having a little boy!! 

Djjim, thanks Hun I'll definitely having a bit more time off I hate going of sick but you have to be selfish in the IVF world and think about yourself, baby and family! Hope you're doing well Hun!

Fay, how are you and bumps?

Fluttershy, how are you Hun? 

Pollita, hope AF is now behaving herself!

Madameg, did you say your first tests were tomorrow? Good luck!

Kez, scan is getting closer! Def take some time of work after EC!

AFM, I got 2-3 weeks on my CB digi so happy with that!!hope your all enjoying the weekend!


----------



## MadameG

Cortney congrats hun! Nope, had my second lot of bloods on Friday just gone  DH has got a GP appointment to be referred for a (probably zero) sperm analysis, in a week or so. Then if I haven't heard from the nhs about the hysteroscopy by the time those results are back, then I will pay privately for it at our clinic xxxx

Caz yep had the follow up. We're checking a few basic bloods and I'm having a hysteroscopy one way or another, then if all is fine we will got for FET again. I did have an appointment booked with dr Gorgy but I cancelled it as I'm not actually comfortable with most treatments he prescribes. I will be on a lot of steroids for the next FET though to try and really chill my immune system out, without the scarier treatments xxx

Dj hey stranger!! Hope you're doing good too xx

Hope thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - congrats on your 2-3! Fantastic news! It took a while to get my 3+ after my 2-3 even with twins so don't go stressing yourself out with more digi tests just yet. It'll only cause you unnecessary worry and a lighter purse!  I would also advise that you tell your employer if your job could pose risks to your pregnancy. Also you have a lot of rights the minute you annohnce pregnancy at a work place, I know you've had some grief off them for your time off recently so maybe a good idea to let them know now so they can't call you into any more sickness meetings.

Djjim - hi you! Pregnancy is going well, only now starting to relax really, although I've had a couple of scares. I feel like I've been pregnant forever as I knew at 4dp!!! How are you and your little one? Bet time is flying for you as well? They don't stay babies for long do they?  

Bethan - hope your enjoying your hols! I'm so jealous!!!

Caz - I know we text but congrats on your little one being a boy!! 

Kez - I second what Cortney said, ec is ok, I was sore after but et is not at all painful just very uncomfortable with a full bladder and having a speculum inserted! 

Kdjay - how are you Hun? 

Pollita - just read what your sisters views are on IVF! All I can say is wow and she's in for a big shock! Hope your ok? Been thinking about you

Madame - glad the ball is rolling for you and your getting your tests done! Good for you!

Sorry if I've missed anyone!

Afm - not a lot to report really, oh I did fall over yesterday but luckily didn't hit my bump. DS had to run to get DH as I was out in the street and couldn't get up. Twisted my ankle but I'm fine and babies are kicking away so all ok. Xx


----------



## Curley

Cortney am at work at the moment and by the end of the day more people will probably know as am so scared of doing anything that could cause problems to be honest in a way wish I had more time off but it's hard as you feel bad and also money goes down xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, sorry Hun must of got it wrong! I would def pay privately as it will speed things up! Hope DH appt goes well Hun!

Fay, oh no!! I'm so glad you and bumps are doing well... That must of been frightening for you! Hope you've got your feet up!

Curley, I bet you're worried hun as I would be too! When you planning on telling your boss! I'm lucky as I get sick pay but if I didn't I wouldn't of been able to afford it!


----------



## Curley

I get sick pay to but took the treatment off as really don't think it would of worked if I was working jobs to manic. But just going to see how it goes x


----------



## Cortneywils

Make sure you take it easy and look after yourself at work!! When will you tell your boss you're pregnant?


----------



## Curley

I probably tell her when I bump into her to be honest all going to plan that is. Can't wait for scan make sure everything is ok like livid on pins but wouldn't change it. X. 
How u feeling cortney?

How's everyone else xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies,

Still keeping up with you all. 

Cortney... deffo a little baba in your belly. You must be over the moon.

No personals this time... im pooped.

Celebrated Baby G's bday. Wemt to the farm then a little party yesterday. I cant believe he is one. One!
OH had his camera and MRI amd the camera thingy came back all clear (thank god, i was thinking all sorts) he had to have biopsies anyway but thats routine. We havent had the results of his MRI yet but fingers crossed that comes back clear too. Ive piled on half a stone with the holiday so back on the diet tomorrow... just enjoying 1 last bottle of prosecco 

X


----------



## Cortneywils

Hope, thank goodness I bet you both are so relieved!! Time to celebrate!!

I'm glad baby g had a lovely bday at the farm! I bet it was a special day!! 

Curley, I really want to get excited but then I realise that it's early days!! Have you tested again! I've been testing everyday since Monday lol! I'll stop once I get to otd!


----------



## Curley

Sounds like a nice day hope.

Fay you take it easy. 

Cortney am the same I just want to know its ok just want to get excited. Yes I tested the other day on a works test naughtily to check it was still coming up bright and instant but not much point as it doesn't tell you anything but nice to see the lines and addictive is that a bit sad. But not doing it regularly. When does your clinic scan? Mine is at 7 weeks xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Curley, I guess it helps us feel more relaxed see the lines! I think my clinic scan between 6-7 weeks then I think again at 8 weeks! I'm not 100% sure!

Fay, hope you're resting Hun!


----------



## beckha

Hey guys. Just nipping in as been AWOL on holiday. Internet and infertility free (who am I kidding) time. 

I have my phone consult Wednesday. Hopefully find out if my old recipient wants to use me again. No waiting for a match then. 

On all my supplements now. Let's hope they make a difference! Costing £££!

Will do proper personals later. Congrats cortney! 

Questions: 
unbiquinol make anyone feel sick?
Terrible ovulation pains after failed cycle normal?


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies, hope everyone is ok and had a good weekend xxx

Faye - hope you're ok and getting some rest after your fall, that must of scared you a lil xx

Beckha - keeping everything crossed your receipt wants you again so you aren't waiting long  I've not heard of unbiquinol sorry xx

Cortney - hope your feeling ok, did you decide if you were going to take more time off work? xx

Curley - How long have you got to wait till your scan now? 7 weeks must feel like forever xx

Hope - awww sounds like birthday boy had a good day  Glad all the tests came back ok, what happens next? xx

MadameG - hope your apt goes well today   how are you feeling xx

KDJay - how are you doing? xx

Morning to everyone else I've missed.. Sorry xxx Have an awesome day xx

AFM - woke up and started to feel nervous today for the first time   only a couple of days till my scan


----------



## Curley

Glad u had a good holiday beckha

Keys scan is in 10 days yes feels like ages away, wish they do it at routinely 6 weeks lol. Poor you this process although worth it effects so much. What are you nervous about? X


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies

Kez, not long until your scan hun! I'll be taking more time of work...have to ring gp and ask nicely!

Beckha, it's never made me feel sick not sure I can help with the other question,  hope you're ok!

Curley, 9 more days now hun hope you're ok!

Pollita, hope your ok hun! Has your sister returned home yet?

Madameg, hope you're well!

Bethan, hope you're enjoying your holiday so jealous!

Hope, how's you and dh? Hope you're both ok!

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone! I hope you're ok!

So today is otd and hpts are still positive....will they book me a scan when I ring with the news? Gp nevery rang yesterday regarding beta....grrrr!


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - Congrats on making it to OTD! Yes phone the clinic as soon as you can and they'll book your first scan! So excited for you!!! Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks fay....how are you doing?


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - let us know when your scan is! It's such a lovely experience seeing the heartbeat for the flesh time. I'm ok thank you, bump had got even bigger this week and it looks like it's dropping which is great cos my ribs are getting a little break xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, I will do when do they do first scan is it 6 weeks!

Oh bless ya I bet your ribs are loving it! I bet you can't wait to meet them!


----------



## MadameG

Cortney did you call? Tres excited for you! Xxx ps I definitely don't think you need to, but if it's sending you barmy I reckon you should book yourself in for betas too. Maybe coincide it with picking up meds? Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Ladies scan is on the 10th June! 

Madameg, they didn't mention betas! I'm not sure wether to have it or not! I could have it at create in Bristol... Definitely something to think about!


----------



## weffwild

Hello everyone, I've been on quite a few other threads whilst we having been having IUI, so now I've found myself here. We have been having treatment for the past year or so. We've had 3 failed IUIs using DS due to my partner having testicular cancer. We are self funded due to my partner having a child from a previous relationship and so now I'm not entitled to children apparently! (Or at least none that the NHS will fund). 

Now we are undergoing the processes to have IVF, I had always considered donating my eggs so having IVF I didn't even second guess not doing. We are very lucky that there is someone out there willing to donate their sperm so I want to give something back to someone else if I can. I'm also a midwife so I see many babies who are the end result of donated eggs and sperm so it's a very close topic. 

We have all our appointments booked, counselling (seen before for the DS so know what to expect) and have appointments lined up for explanation of the plan (we are at care) and for me to be screened. 

I suppose I'm wanting any information I can gather, I know in some places you wait and then are synced to the donor and others the eggs are frozen, so if anyone has any advice to throw my wants or hints/tips please feel free to message me or reply. Strange how although I know so much about fertility I feel like I know nothing at all!


----------



## beckha

Just want to say welcome weffwild.

If you have any specific questions I can try answer. I had my daughter via an egg share cycle. Since had 2 non sharing cycles fail so going back to sharing. Just starting the process again. My clinic uses us as a fresh donor. I do know some clinics freeze eggs though so you don't have to wait for a match.


----------



## weffwild

Thanks Beckha! I think I just wanted to know a little more about time scales but I suppose if it's fresh cycles you never know until you match with someone!


----------



## Curley

Welcome weffwild good luck. Like beck a said will try answer any questions if can. 
Hello everyone else. 
Great news on scan cortney bet u feel like me it seems so long away xx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Hope you are all well 

Just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS  CORTNEY 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉
For your official BFP! 

With regards to betas I didn't do any with DD as they were expensive, and I didn't see a need for them but  I did for subsequent cycles but only because I had two chemicals before this round so wanted to know which way it was going 😀


----------



## beckha

Had my phone consult, AMH came back as 80 so gone up again. 

Good to share. My recipient hasn't got back to them so they're going to match me which may take 3 months, or even longer.

Just feels good to have ball rolling at moment. 

Have to book counselling and they'll do our infectious screening when we are matched. 

Anyone at LWC Cardiff? How long was your wait for a match?


----------



## kez26

Congrats Cortney   

Beckha - so sorry your recipient hasn't got back to the clinic  

sorry super quick one from me as I'm about to start teaching

Had my scan yesterday, alls ok and my recipient is also ready so I started nasal spray last night (Leaves the nastiest taste in the back of your throat ever, actually makes me heave   ) exciting times  I'll be back later to do proper personals xxx

Have a good day xx


----------



## ld593

Hello...back from my two weeks away...

Kez26 - fantastic news that you have started now, I haven't taken the nasal spray but can only imagine the taste is not like strawberries! All exciting!!!

Beckha - great news that they are now trying to match you! It didn't take long with the LWC in Darlington but every clinic is different! Hoping it happens quickly for you! 

Weffwild - Our first time we went for our initial consultation in June and we're having ET by September. This time we had our consultation in April and will hopefully  be having ET in June? So only one month more and I'm guessing this is due to the genetic tests which take about 6 weeks and only have to be done once!

Courtney - Massive congratulations on your BFP, really hope your scan goes well on the 10th!!!

Fay2410 - it's time to play pregnant and let everyone do everything for you now! Keep those little miracles in there as long as possible!!!! Really hope your ankle is not too sore! 

AFM - had a lovely holiday in Turkey and I've been quite emotional about going through this again! We landed on the 24th, medication was delivered on the 25th! I have been told to start DR on 30th May and stop the pill on the 2nd of June. Does this mean I take one on the 2nd or its my last one on the 1st?   Getting very excited now about starting and my DH is booking in the overtime already!


----------



## MadameG

Kez so glad things are finally rocketing forward for you. Sending you lots of luck! I didn't use the spray, but if it's anything like hayfever nasal spray....yuck 😫 Xxx

LD welcome back, I'd imagine you take the last one on the second, but do double check xxx

Beckha hopefully your match walks through the door ASAP xxxx


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies  thxxxx 

MadameG - thxx, how are you getting on? xx

ld - think I would love it if it tasted of strawberries lol. Hope you had a lovely break, I really like Turkey.. Exciting times, it all starts happening so quickly after waiting so long xx

Weffwild - welcome  I think with Care you and your recipient are synced. I did initially go to care but I wasn't accepted and went to the Lister instead. xx

Faye - hows you and bump doing? Can't be long till you get to meet them xx

Cortney - how you feeling  have you got a date for your scan xx

Beckha - Have you heard anything from the clinic? can they give you an idea of how long you will have to wait

Curley, Caz and anyone else I've missed. how are you getting on? Hope you're well xxx

AFM - Cannot get used to this nasty nasal spray taste   but its worth it so I need to get used to it   it gives me a lil headache after a few minutes but its not too bad so I can definitely cope with that.


----------



## KDJay

Kez - maybe try not to 'inhale and swallow'? if that makes any sense, to avoid it going doing your throat? xxx


----------



## kez26

Yeh that makes sense KDJay  I need to try as it makes me heave every time    How are you  xx


----------



## beckha

Kez - no they have basically no idea when I'll be matched. Told me if I've not heard from them by end of August to call. So basically how long is a piece of string. 

Praying someone comes up before then but guess I'll just have to wait! It's going to kill me! Lol! On brightside gives time for my supplements to work on my crappy eggs.


----------



## kez26

Oh wow Beckha, how frustrating. I really hope you are not waiting that long   xx


----------



## beckha

Hopefully we get a nice surprise.

They've tried to contact my old recipient but had no response which I find odd! You think she'd call them back! Even if it is a no!


----------



## kez26

Yeh that does sound a bit odd that she didn't even respond to say no. Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies hope you're all well!

ID, welcome back hun I bet to have a lovely tan! Not long until you start DR'ing....so exciting!

Beckha, I'm so sorry your recipient hasn't got back to the clinic yet, it doesn't take much to make a phone call hope she doesn't take too long to respond!

Madamge, how are you?how did dh get on?

Bethan, hope you're having a lovely holiday!

Pollita, hope you're ok lovely!

Kez, I never had the spray but it's sounds awful...hopefully won't have to use it much longer! My scan is on the 10th june

KD, hope you and dp are ok!

Fay, how are you hope the babies are behaving!

Caz, hope you and bump are ok!

Hope, how are you? Is dh and lo ok?

Leni, hope you're ok!

Curley, hope you're ok- remind me when your scan is!

Sorry If I've forgotten anyone but hope you're ok!

AFM, hope you ladies don't mind me staying on here for a while longer!  Not much to report....I rang create early to ask how much a scan would cost at 6 weeks and it's £175.....thought I'd enquire as my scan with my clinic isn't until I'm 7 weeks so not sure wether to payout for an extra scan!


----------



## beckha

Of course not cortney. Wow that's expensive!

I'm wondering if maybe she's on holiday or something. They've said they'll keep trying to contact her.


----------



## Caz2424

Becka good luck, that does seem strange to have no answer. 
Hope it's q good sign 

Cortney look on groupon that's where I found my 6 week scan and then my gender at 'window to the womb'  they were both under £80, they have loads of different venues.


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks Caz I've just looked on groupon but they only have gender and 3D/4d scans atm! I did find somewhere that does 6 weeks scans at £85 only a short bus ride away!!


----------



## kez26

Caz - what a good idea, I completely forget about Groupon  x

Cortney - £85 is a bit better than £175  10th June isn't too far away, I hope it goes quickly. Ohhhh and why would anyone mind you staying, to be honest I think you need to stay here and keep us updated for the whole 9 months  xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks kez just didn't want to over stay my welcome! Yes 10th June ain't too far away lol! Just need to hang in there!


----------



## KDJay

Cortney - u can just quietly stalk like me  lol


----------



## weffwild

Cornet - congratulations! Always lovely to hear of a positive outcome and I actually prefer it when people continue to post during the pregnancy, it's nice to hear about the progress!

Id - ah that helps a lot, I didn't realise how long the genetic tests took! Hopefully it won't be too long, I was hoping around August but I suppose we'll see. 

Kez - ah so if they're synced it could possibly take a bit longer 

Just wondering what you all do when it comes to ET, do you have time off work and if so how long for and also what do your work do with regards to you having time etc?


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks weffwild, it depends how physical your job is, I had et on the 11th may and have been of work since and note runs out on the 7th June but could have longer if needed... Boss was suppose get back to me about changing departments for a bit to get me back into things but haven't heard from her yet! I'm worried she may be on annual leave when I return so won't be able to discuss my pregnancy with her so I'm worried incase this happens and I get put back into my physical job without speaking to her first grrr!


----------



## kez26

Courtney - I like the fact there's people in this thread that have been successful, you guys help to keep things positive and some of the guys like KDJay, caz and Faye give lots of good advice which is lovely  to be honest I'm glad I found this thread because if it wasn't for here I probably would have lost the plot by now   xx

Weffield - I don't think it makes things much longer, but I suppose it depends if there are any problems etc.I don't think mine has ended up being much longer if I'm honest. Maybe was just on the pill for a bit longer. But then I'm not sure of the standard length of long protocol without being synced. But from what I've read mines seems to be average and now I've started its going really quick xx


----------



## Fay2410

kez26 said:


> Courtney - I like the fact there's people in this thread that have been successful, you guys help to keep things positive and some of the guys like KDJay, caz and Faye give lots of good advice which is lovely  to be honest I'm glad I found this thread because if it wasn't for here I probably would have lost the plot by now  xx
> 
> Weffield - I don't think it makes things much longer, but I suppose it depends if there are any problems etc.I don't think mine has ended up being much longer if I'm honest. Maybe was just on the pill for a bit longer. But then I'm not sure of the standard length of long protocol without being synced. But from what I've read mines seems to be average and now I've started its going really quick xx


Kez - thanks for your lovely comment! Very sweet of you. I also love this thread, I left a while back and really missed you all xxx


----------



## KDJay

I agree with fay, thank you for such a lovely comment. I have always found this thread so lovely and positive which I think is so important when you are going through this xxx


----------



## weffwild

Cortney- thanks that's useful. I'm a midwife so I'm always on my feet, doing a lot of moving etc and also being around babies is heartbreaking when I've done IUI before now, I've now had 3 episodes of sick only due to fertility treatment so want to know where I stand really, I'm going to contact my HR department as they have a sick policy but it's not very suited to this purpose and I don't want to end up having money cut or being given warnings!


----------



## KDJay

Weffwd it is always worth contacting your employer as they may have a fertility policy - my dp was on light duties straight from egg transfer under the rules in her fertility treatment policy x


----------



## Cortneywils

Weffwild, I wouldn't mention IVF to your employer as its not classed as sick pay I think you might be allowed the odd day (can't remember how many) but if you wanted time off ask your dr to sign you off for gynae procedure! I wanted time off as I work with people with infections and didn't want to risk it!

Wow must be amazing to be a midwife! This is my 2nd episode of sickness! As I had 5 weeks of in February as I had ohss and now I'm on my second! As I've had 2 episodes in 3 months I will be on stage 1 sickness monitoring! You can get the sickness policy online just google! 


Thanks ladies I'm definitely not ready to leave you as I love chatting to you all!


----------



## weffwild

Courtney& Kez: There is a policy for it but it's very minor, my GP has been happy to write sick notes for me and work have been aware of why I've been off and to be honest if they said anything I'd get him to do it as stress as I honestly become an emotional wreck if I'm at work - I've tried and it's not good and I'm not safe to practice when I'm like that!

I've messaged a more senior manager and asked for HR to speak to me too so I know where I stand.


----------



## Curley

Hi everyone 
Jess the injection seem a lot better than the spray can u change early? I lucky never used the spray.

Beckha hope you get your match soon my clinic said they always have people waiting but think they had a flurry and they said once I done mine the waiting list had gone down loads. But plenty more people come regularly .

Cortney hope you are well. I know how u feel about scan I was tempted and thinking same but from what I read it's better to wait until 7 weeks for scan. Also if we are lucky we could use money for 3D scan.n

Weffwild I took most of my treatment off on doctors note and went back week I found out my results. Like you I work in ED department and work is so demanding not to mention messing with your body with nights. I worry all the time about doing to much since I went back with being tired etc.

Hope everyone I haven't mentioned are well and cycles are going to plan xx


----------



## ld593

Curley said:


> Hi everyone
> Jess the injection seem a lot better than the spray can u change early? I lucky never used the spray.
> 
> Beckha hope you get your match soon my clinic said they always have people waiting but think they had a flurry and they said once I done mine the waiting list had gone down loads. But plenty more people come regularly .
> 
> Cortney hope you are well. I know how u feel about scan I was tempted and thinking same but from what I read it's better to wait until 7 weeks for scan. Also if we are lucky we could use money for 3D scan.n
> 
> Weffwild I took most of my treatment off on doctors note and went back week I found out my results. Like you I work in ED department and work is so demanding not to mention messing with your body with nights. I worry all the time about doing to much since I went back with being tired etc.
> 
> Hope everyone I haven't mentioned are well and cycles are going to plan xx


I had a scan at 5 1/2 weeks due to ?ohss and you could only see a yolk sac! Too early for a heartbeat!!! On the 7 week scan we saw a perfect heartbeat! I just worried more after seeing no heartbeat! &#128156;


----------



## bethannora

Hey ladies - just a quick update from me and then I promise I will come back to do personals later on 

Holidays were lovely - no sign of af though. Currently CD33, my longest cycle ever in my life! Typical. Hopefully it will arrive soon and I can start my natural FET. 

I do however have some exciting news from holiday - my DP proposed and I said yes! We've booked it already - 3rd September. 96 days to go! Eeeeekkkk X


----------



## KDJay

Bethan huge congrats!!!!!! Not long then xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies  

Bethan, a huge congratulations hun! Sorry af hasn't come yet I'm sure it'll arrive soon!

Curley, yes you're right it's best to wait I guess I'll see more at 7 weeks..... I would love to have a 3d/4d scan when I'm about 30 weeks. When is your first scan?

Weffwild, that's good to have a supportive gp and that you can tell work what you're going through! I hope hr speak to you soon!

Id, thanks hun, 7 weeks is definitely best to have scan then! Remind me when you start dr'ing it's soon isn't it? I can't scroll that far back!

Fay, we love the fact you check in on us, thanks for all your support! How are you and the bumps?

Hope you're all well!


----------



## MadameG

Bethan massive congratulations to you!!!! What a wonderful holiday!!!! 💍💍💍💍 xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beckha

Congrats Bethan on your lovely news xxx


----------



## pollita

Huge congratulations Bethan! xx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks ladies  Need someone to give me a round up on the last week - so many pages to catch up on! X


----------



## Caz2424

Congratulations Bethan ! 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉


----------



## ld593

Courtney - start DR tomorrow! Got a very nervous tummy! 😬


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - I know we've already spoken but huge congrats 🎉🎉🎉

Cortney - how are you feeling? How many weeks are you now? I wouldn't bother with a scan until at least 7 weeks, you may get yourself stressed out of you don't see a heartbeat earlier. When do you go back to work? 

Weffwild - Id love to pick your midwifery brains about twin deliveries! 

Caz - how's the bump coming along? 

Kdjay, Kez & Madame - hope you lovely ladies are all ok

Sorry if I've missed anyone

Afm - 39 sleeps max until babies arrive, although it could be earlier as our girl isn't growing as fast as our boy. She's 3.2 lbs and he's 3.8 lbs. If she doesn't grow at a satisfactory rate by next scan a week Friday where I'll be 33 weeks, they'll consider inducing me earlier. My consultant said she could just be small because she's a girl and all be down to genetics. At the scan he said both twins are head down, not quite engaged but both heading that way xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, I hope babies grow more by your next scan,....not many sleeps for you now!

I'm 5+2 am due to go back to work on 7th but I have a feeling boss will be on annual leave when I return...typical!

Id, wow starting tomorrow...that's quick, you'll be fine hun and you'll get use to it!


----------



## Curley

Bethan congrats lovely news  

Cortney my scan is Thursday all being well. How are you feeling? 

Fay a friend of a friend had a really good twin birth just over a week ago natural after being induced took about 2 hours 1st came out head 1st the other came out breach. Mum was extremely well and babies just need a bit of oxygen from what my friend said. If that helps at all. Oh it was her 2nd labour. 

Thanks id I think I probably worry more to if that happened hope you are ok xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Curley, I'm ok thank you...how are you. How many weeks are you now? Good luck on your scan on Thursday


----------



## Curley

Am 6 weeks 4 days. Am fine thanks keep getting waves of sickness and feel quite tired but nothing to complain about. Thanks


----------



## weffwild

Fay - feel free to ask away, private message me if you want

Curley - that's sounds like a crazy induction, 2hours?! An average induction takes 48 hours!

Cortney- my manager got back to me and is going to speak to me this week and get in touch with someone who is in HR but is on annual leave next week. Hopefully that'll help


----------



## Curley

I think it was IV as her waters had broken form what I can gather, think she was speared the peserie. I know did seem quick. She was quick with her 1st I was told x


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies sorry it's been so long been feeling very down as dh changed his mind about egg sharing again huge congratulations  Courtney  and bethen on your wedding news fay getting closer caz how are you and your bump doing  kd how is your dp hello to the new ladies I egg shared in 2014 and my little girl will be one in August  gone so fast x


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies sorry it's been so long been feeling very down as dh changed his mind about egg sharing again huge congratulations  Courtney  and bethen on your wedding news fay getting closer caz how are you and your bump doing  kd how is your dp hello to the new ladies I egg shared in 2014 and my little girl will be one in August  gone so fast x


----------



## bevvy82

Good evening ladies, 

Hope you're all well! As per usual, ive been trying to keep up with whats going on....but failing lol! so sorry if i miss anyone

Trina - Sorry to hear DH has changed his mind against ES. Any particular reason? what will your next step be? xx

Bethan - messaged you already but massive congratulations!! you can be my wedding planning buddy haha x

Fay - know we message so just a quick hi! lol x

Can anyone give me a quick run down of where everyone is?!? Hope you are all well 

AFM - Had my EC on friday and got 15 eggs so I got to keep 8. Out of those 6 fertilised. I called the clinic today and 5 are still going strong so ET booked for wednesday. Just gotta make the decision whether to have 1 or 2 transferred which is proving quite difficult to decide!!

xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy fab news on those embies! Good luck for tomorrow   Are you any further on the one versus two debate?! Xxx

Bethan are you still on cloud 9?? And any sign of the wicked witch? Xx

Curley and Cortney it's creeping closer for you  xx

Trina that is really pants, any idea what has made your DH wobble?   Xxx

LD how's DR going? Xx

Hope everyone else is well 

Afm my blood results are starting to trickle in - fsh is still nice and low at 6ish, lh at 4ish (common ratio for cysty ovaries) but my prolactin is slightly raised (although the gp doesn't think it's raised enough to be an issue). Still not heard from the nhs clinic so the GP will chase this up xxx


----------



## beckha

Bevvy great numbers. Good luck got transfer. 

AFM not much to update cycle related so a bit dull over here. Just waiting.


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - I have already said it, but I am super happy for you! You have done amazingly well. 1 more sleep x

Cortney & Curley - hope you're both OK. Not long until your scans  x 

Trina - so sorry lovely. Do you think he might change his mind? x 

Fay - hope your twinnies are still behaving themselves x 

Madame - so glad your blood results are looking good so far. Yaay! x 

Weffwild - hope your work can sort something out for you x

LD - how is DR going? So exciting that you have started x 

KD & Caz - hope you're both OK - not long! x 

Beckha - hope you're doing OK lady x 

Sorry if I have missed anyone out - can't scroll back any further!

AFM - af arrived on Sunday, so I have my day 10 scan a week today. Fingers crossed my lining & lead follicles are behaving! ET is getting closer - eeekkkkkk!

B x


----------



## kez26

Hiii ladies, hope you're all getting on well  

Bethan - not long now, keeping everything crossed for a good scan  x

Beckha - hope you are ok and the waiting isn't getting too bad   x

MadameG - Good the blood tests are coming back, glad there's nothing to worry about  xx

Bevvy - Brilliant news  sounds like you're going to have a few to choose from  Good luck for ET tomorrow, exciting times xx

Trina - Awwww, so sorry to hear that, I hope he changes his mind   This process is so difficult at times  x

Weffwild - hope you are ok and work have sorted things for you x

Curley and cortney - hope you are both getting on well, can't be long till your scans now, bet you can't wait xx

Faye - wow, not long now, you must be so excited to meet them xx

Ld - hows DR going, hope they aren't too painful x

KDJay, Caz & pollita - hope you ladies are good  xxx

Sorry to anyone I've missed, hope your well xx

AFM - not much new here, nasal spray been giving me a lil head ache and start injections tomorrow, which I'm a lil nervous about but I'm sure it will be ok  Dropped my phone down the toilet Sunday night (stupid me) so had to use my oldddd phone and add all my reminders to it as I'm soooooo forgetful lol
xx


----------



## ld593

Hello ladies...   

Curley - Wow it will be your 7 week scan soon! I can't wait to hear all about it! I bet you are so excited!!!

Trina123 - What are your DH reasons if you don't mind me asking? I feel for you both as it is such a big decision for you, and really its best you decide things as a couple the whole way through!  

Bevvy82 - Wow 15 eggs is amazing! Fantastic that 6 have fertilized you must be over the moon! I had a DET on my 1st ICSI and had a singleton. Apparently in my case having a DET increased my chance of pregnancy from 50% to 60% and the risk of a twin pregnancy was only 10% so we agreed to take that risk and it paid off! It is you decision though not the Dr's and your % chances may be different to mine

MadameG - Fantastic that your results are starting to come through! Is it starting to feel more real now?

Beckha - Hope the wait is not too stressful, lots of pampering! 

Bethannora - When are you likely to have ET if all goes well at your 10 day scan? It's soon isn't it?

kez26 - Are you starting stimming tomorrow then? I've done myself a drug chart from work (i'm a nurse), so i don't forget anything!  

AFM - At work and feeling tired, got headaches, tummy twinges, keep going dizzy when walking up stairs and keep getting hot flushes! Thankfully I've got AL booked, so only 2 days left at work and 1 week off for my DD birthday! I tell you I really did not want to get out of bed this morning, but as the day has gone on I have been feeling a lot better! 

My DD asked what my injections were for last night and I told her to have a baby and she said she wanted a baby too...too cute! I nearly cried!


----------



## beckha

To be honest guys waiting is starting to suck. LOL. I don't do it very well and I'm not the most patient person but what can I do? I just keep praying someone comes up soon. 

I worked out today it's been 41 days since my FET was cancelled and my embryo didn't thaw. It seems like so much longer, it's relatively a short amount of time. Sitting here thinking how awful I felt that day and how far we've come emotionally and practically with moving on. I can actually think about it without crying. 

I'm just hoping our third cycle is meant to be THE ONE. I have an odd notion that maybe we are meant to have twins thanks to a psychic my mum went to see over a year ago. With the last 2 cycles that wouldn't have been possible as only one embryo, so wondering if that's why they didn't happen. Transfer cancelled both times. I know I sound like a lunatic but this is only place I can write stuff like this without looking crazy. 

I bought orange nail polish today. As its meant to be good for fertility. LOL'ing at myself!


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks ladies x

Madame- glad to hear you've got good blood test results. What happens next for you? X

Bekha- good luck with round 3. That's what I'm on now. Maybe I should go and get some orange nail polish!!! Where did you get that info from?! 

LD- thanks hun. I think I am just gonna go for the DET. What will be will be! Aww how sweet of your DD. My DS keeps asking when I'm having the Magic beans put into my tummy bless him. Good luck hun! Have you started stimms yet? 

Kez - I had the nasal spray and whilst I preferred it to the jabs, it gave me really bad headaches and its gross when it goes down the back of your throat! When do you start stimms? 

Bethan - hope your scan all goes well and you can get started!! 

AFM- booked in for transfer at 11 tomorrow. I'm feeling very relaxed this time round as after two failed attempts, I'm very realistic about it all! I think I am going to have 2 transferred 

Xxxxxx


----------



## beckha

Good luck for tomorrow. I think if we have the chance of 2 in the future we will have 2. The girls on Instagram and the ******** groups are always on about the Orange!


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies  bevvy good luck tomorrow  no dh won't change his mind said he is happy with one and I'm 35 now so it's the last year I can egg share x


----------



## kez26

Trina -  sorry to hear that, hope you are ok xx

Beckha - I can't imagine that wait if I'm honest. I think it could be worse because you have no idea when something might happen, must be really difficult and so sorry you have to wait so long. Twins would be lovely, hope you get that call soon  I love psychics and stuff like that, I would defo go for 2 next time xx

Bevvy - that taste is vile, although I have mastered sucking on an extra strong mint to reduce the taste slightly lol.. Stimms start tomorrow... everything is going so quick now  Good luck with Transfer tomorrow   I keep thinking about how many to have transferred if I get that far and get the option... Really can't decide.. Awww magic beans, kids are amazing xx

Ld - Yeah, stimms start tomorrow  I have to set alarms on my phone as I'm sooooo forgetful, I could remember 10mins before I am meant to do something and by the time comes I will forget. I am terrible, it really annoys me   Drug chart is a good idea. Your job must be interesting. Your DD sounds sooo cute, think I would cry at that xx

AFM - think I now need to invest in some orange  I have some crystals that are meant to be good for fertility, they stay in my coat pocket


----------



## beckha

Trina I'm sorry to hear that. 

Kez - yes I think that's the worst part. Just the fact I could be waiting forever, well not really but you know what I mean. My doctor asked me if after 3 months there was nothing could we self fund? And I was like no not really. My clinic do a 3 cycles for £6000 package then you have to pay for drugs. Which isn't too bad but we would have to basically ask for our inheritance so rather try not to pay for as long as possible. Only pay as a last resort.


----------



## Curley

Sorry trina is there anyway you can fund it or get round it. So hard.

Bevvy congrats great result good luck for tomorrow. I had two put in did think about one but the odds where so much lower my clinic said that we decided we didn't do it to limit chance, but totally understand why u would have one put in. I am little worried about having twins as they keep telling you singleton pregnancy is best due to this that and the other. Look how fab fay  is doing though hope your ok fay.
I also got to,d by a medium I would have twins and years before a lovely gypsy told me I would have 3 children and I have one at the moment. 

Great news on bloods madameG what a relief.

Beckha hope your not waiting much longer. We all be walking around like ompalompas lol X

Beth glad it's all started for you good luck for scan.

Kezs don't worry about injection they really fine after 1st few times you will wonder what you where worried about. 

Id I think nursing is no longer a job that is easy to manage with IVF work load is to demanding in most departments. Make sure you be careful.

Hope your ok Cortney are you finding wait hard? X

Hello anyone I missed xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Just a quickie promise I'll be back later for personal as I'm being dragged out shopping but wanted to wish Bevvy good luck for your et today! Amazing amount of eggs...not long until pupo!


----------



## kez26

Cortney - enjoy your shopping trip x

Curley - hopfully they will be ok  Hope you're getting on ok x

Bevvy - MASSIVE good luck for today lovely x

Beckha - I can't imagine that wait, I really hope they match you soon so you don't have to pay so much... Sending you loadsss of luck and hugs   xx


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - good luck for today lovely lady. You will be PUPO in no time! Bring on the pregnant belly in your wedding dress x 

Beckha - I have everything crossed that you get matched super quick x 

Kez - eeeekkk, you start stimming today, how exciting. Good luck for your first jab x 

LD - hope you start feeling better soon. It will all be worth it  x 

Trina - I am so sorry he won't change his mind. Bug hugs x 

Cortney - enjoy your shopping day x 

Curley - thank you  I hope you're doing well pregnant lady x 

Hello to everyone else too!

Not much to report from me. Just patiently waiting for my scan in 6 days. Any tips on how to get a nice thick lining? x


----------



## bevvy82

Hi girlies,

Just a quick one to say thanks for the messages. Just sitting at the clinic waiting to be seen so will update with news once I'm PUPO! 
Hope everyone else is ok xxxxx


----------



## pollita

Good luck Bevvy, can't believe how quickly it's come around for you! x


----------



## kez26

Thanxxx Bethann, I'm sure I will be posting on here as soon as I've done it  then scan on Monday.. all exciting and going fast now, which is nice   I've read royal jelly, raspberry leaf tea and brazil nuts is good for your lining. Just have to make sure you stop raspberry leaf tea before et (I'm sure that's what I've read due to the toning effects it has) oh and plenty of sleep is good 

Exciting times Bevvy xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Just had a quick scan through while sat in costa, just wanted to say to Bethan, I took l-arginine and selenium for lining!!

Will be back later xx


----------



## beckha

Pomegranate juice and beetroot juice are fab for lining.


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies!

Bevvy, are you now pupo! Congrats Hun hope the next 2 weeks goes quick for you!!

Bethan, wow 6 days, it'll soon be here Hun hope the lining and follie are growing! Wow your turn next to be pupo!!

Kez, that's good things are moving fast Hun.. Hope scan goes well!! I too dropped my phone down the toilet but it was years ago when mobiles were bricks and it did dry out! My memory is also bad I have an app on my phone called pill reminder which is good so it reminds me to take my meds as my phone makes a rattle sound!

Beckha, sorry you're still waiting to be matches and previous recipient hasn't got back to you! Will keep everything crossed for you that a match comes up quickly! £6000 is good for 3 rounds of IVF, depends how long you wanted to wait for a match! I found the waiting the hardest part!

Madameg, great news on the tests Hun! What's your next move Hun?

Curley, I hate this waiting game, I bet you can't wait to! I'm 5+5 today and nauseous is getting worse today! I also got 3+ on my digi today so feel more at ease so will now stop testing! How you finding work?

ld, enjoy your a/l and hope dd birthday goes well, bless her she so sweet!

Trina, so sorry DH has changed his mind such ashame sending you a  

Pollita, hope you're ok Hun!

Weffwild, hope you're ok too Hun!

AFM, just come back and the nauseous has definitely setting in today! Also my boss was suppose to of rang me last week to discuss easier work load for me the week I go back on Tuesday but haven't heard from her and tried ringing yesterday and no answer so emailed her to ask her to ring me and haven't heard from her yet and she did mention annual leave so maybe she's got this week off. She asked me to ring Monday if I'm back to work Tuesday so I'm hoping she'll sort something out for me as I don't want to go straight into a hard job! She did say if I'm not back next tues to ring this week to sort out my cover!


----------



## kez26

Cortney, think I might need to have a look at that app  oohhh hope the nauseous feelings go soon, that can't be very nice xx

Beckha - I like Pomegranate juice, think I need to stock up on it asap xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Kez, the app is a lifesaver for me!! I love the fact nauseous is stronger as I feel more pregnant!

Midwife just rang and have an appt on tues the day I'm due back to work so will ring up see if I can book it off or swap shifts!! Eekk can't wait!! She was very nice!


----------



## kez26

Awww thats good Cortney, glad she is nice  think I would probably be the same strangely lol xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi girlies,

Just a quickie from me, will do personals later 

I am now official pupo (yay). I have a 4ab and a 5ab on board so I'm very pleased. Also got my extra progesterone and the embryologist says he thinks there is one embryo they can defo freeze and two more that they are gonna check on tomorrow and see if they can freeze those too

Thank you for all the lovely messages

Xxxxx


----------



## KDJay

Well done bevvy that sounds amazing! Pls just try and enjoy this time, someone said to me before our et to just treat this next two weeks as if you are pregnant and believe it , best advice we had and the 2ww went like a dream! X


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy fabulous news! Kick back those feet and enjoy pupo lovely. Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you. Great news about frosties too!! Xxxx

Cortney hope you're taking it easy and that you get to hear from your boss soon xx

Kez hope the stims treat you well and they stop the headaches too xx

Bethan I've heard good things about selenium too xxx

Trina I'm so sorry hun, what a nightmare with DH changing his mind. Hope you can make peace with the decision or perhaps look at having cheaper treatment abroad? Xxx

LD not sure if you've confused me with someone else, I'm having checks to see if there is a problem causing early losses... xxx

Thanks for asking after me girls, I've still got loads of bloods to come back, that's just the basic three that are back so far. Just got to sit and wait till they're back for now and hope the nhs clinic contact me soon. Then I can find out if they'll do my hysteroscopy or not xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bevvy, yay on being pupo! Enjoy the next 2 weeks! Will keep everything crossed for you  

Madameg, hope you hear from the hospital soon so you can get booked in ready for the rest of your bloods come back!


----------



## bethannora

Just a quick one as its my DPs birthday...but congratulations Bevvy! That's brilliant news about the Frosties too. Well done you! X

Thanks for the lining advice - am already taking selenium and l'arginine so fingers crossed! Will stick up on the juices too xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Massive congratulations Bevvy !! 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉😃😃😃😃😃😃

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Curley

Congrats bevvy make sure you are relaxing xx

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Curley, good luck for your scan tomorrow, let us know how you get on x


----------



## Curley

Thanks Cortney am really nervous just hope it's going the way it should xx


----------



## beckha

Congrats bevvy!

Bethan if you are taking selenium you don't need to bother with Brazil's. As that's why they tell you to eat them. I just take sups instead too. 

Cortney - how exciting about midwife. Yes I hate waiting. Last time wasn't so bad as was matched in 6 weeks. I just feel like I've spent the last year of my life waiting! 

Sorry guys on my phone today so hard to keep up. I'm not being ignorant if I'm not doing personals thinking of you all. 

My husband finally sorted out our healthcare cashback thing through work so booked myself in for acupuncture. Think it might help with the wait, and maybe my PCOS and stress. We never would've been able to afford it before but now it'll only cost us £8 a session with this cash back. I had it once before but a traditional place with a man. I didn't really like it. But this is a lady who specialises in infertility and IVF so I think I'll feel more comfortable. My local friend used her for her IVF a couple of years ago.


----------



## Cortneywils

Curley, good luck today Hun! Hope you see a nice strong heartbeat!!

Beckha, wow what a huge saving!! So glad you've booked one that specialises in infertility! Hope it goes well! X


----------



## kez26

Curley - good luck for today  xx

Bevvy - Congrats on pupo, hope the two weeks flyyyyy by for you xx

Beckha - I like acupuncture, not had it for fertility reasons but that price is awesome xx

Cortney - hope you're good and not feeling too sick  xx

MadameG - hopefully they all come back quickly with no issues and you can get everything moving along xx

AFM - first injection wasn't bad at all, just stung a lil after and my belly feels a lil bruised today, but its not bad  Stilllll got a head ache today, even took some paracetamol but its not shifted it. Just trying to drink plenty of water  I've realised today that the time I do my injections I'm going to be half way through my radio show (I'm a dj as well) and not sure how I feel about doing them there, luckily while I'm on air there are only a couple of people in that help with my show, I will just have to disappear for a while and get them to play my music


----------



## KDJay

Kez - I had to do one of mine whilst I was at a work event and my phone reminder was going off at my desk and a puzzled colleague came up to me saying your alarm is going off and it says injection?!?!


----------



## Curley

Kez- glad it went well the worst is always the 1st. 

Becka- hope the acupuncture helps.

I went for my scan we had 2 one amazing little one had a heartbeat chuffed. 2nd had stopped growing at about 6 weeks, still visible but no heartbeat but we are so greatful for one tiny miracle just keep growing  .Am thinking of paying for a private scan at 9 weeks to check what's happening as discharged from clinic onto midwife.


----------



## bethannora

Curley - huge congratulations lovely lady. I am sorry about the second twin - a bit of a bittersweet moment for you x 

Kez - well done on doing your first jab. They will all get easier now x


----------



## kez26

ahahaaa KDJay, my alarm goes off at work at 9am for my nasal spray and because I've told people at work one of them always says 'its spray time' lol x

Awwww Curley thats lovely news, massive congratulations, that made me feel a lil emotional then (not quite sure why, I will blame all these injections lol) x


----------



## MadameG

Curley massive congratulations hun (and big hugs at the same time), hoping for smooth sailing for the next 7ish months xxxxxx

Kez hope the headache does one soon! It took quite a few days of stims for it to go for me the first time round xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Curley massive congratulations xxxx 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉

Bethan hope you are feeling well 

Cortney hope you are enjoying your pregancy, countdown to first scan 

Kez well done on the Jab, first def is the worse 

Becka good luck with the accupuncture 

Madame hope you are getting more results back soon 

Bevvy hope your enjoying PUPO


----------



## MadameG

Ps ex cycling alarms


----------



## Caz2424

Madame 😂😂😂
Looked like mine too 😂😂😂


----------



## beckha

Congrats Curley, I am sorry to hear about the one who didn't make it though so sending a hug too. 

One of my good friends I work with went to adoption panel today and got a yes so been out today and got her a wee gift and a card to congratulate her on being "pregnant on paper". So pleased for them. Looking forward to seeing her at work tomorrow. We are both just waiting for a match now, just a different kind. 

Hope everyone is well. I wish the sunny weather would come back. The cold greyness is getting me down!


----------



## kez26

morning lovely ladies  xx

Beckha - Thats good news for your friend, hopefully you will get some good news soon also  xx this weather is depressing  

MadameG - Wow, lots of alarms   Ohhh thats good, hopefully mine goes soon xx

Caz - Second jab wasn't too bad, got it done a lot quicker without hesitation this time lol.. Hope you are well xx

Hope everyone else is good and getting on well  xxxx Have an awesome day


----------



## beckha

How are you feeling today Kez? x


----------



## kez26

Not too bad thanks Beckha, still have a headache but its not as bad as yesterday  
Have a scan Monday to check follicle growth, which has come round really quick, fingers crossed everythings looking good xx

How are you doing? x


----------



## beckha

I get a lot of headaches during treatment. Not long till Monday. Hopefully you have lots of lovely follicles in there. 

I'm ok! x


----------



## kez26

Good stuff x 

thank you  sure I will be on here at some point lol x


----------



## bevvy82

Afternoon everyone,

Curley - Fabulous new hun, so pleased. sorry to hear about your little one that didnt make it but amazing that youve still got one lil sticky bubba. 

Madame - Hope you get the call from the NHS soon...they like to take their sweet time dont they!!

Kez - Glad your jabs are going ok. I am such a wuss, i couldnt do them without the numbing cream lol. Hope your headache has gone today! Fingers crossed for your scan on monday

Caz, Beth, Bekha and anyone ive missed - Hope you are all well ladies x

AFM - 2DP5DT and this wait is already doing my head in lol. I really cant find it in me to get excited this time round after two failed attempts but im trying everything i can to make it work - Extra progesterone, brazil nuts, pineapple juice, baby aspirin lol. I called the clinic yesterday and weve got one really good grade frostie so im pleased with that as weve never had a frostie before! 

xxx


----------



## bethannora

Fab news on the frostie Bevvy! Fingers crossed your embies are already snuggling in  x

Kez - good luck for your scan on Monday. I am sure you will have lots of fabulous follies growing x 

Caz - how's your bump coming along? x 

Curley - has it sunk in yet:? Bey you can't stop looking at your scan photo x 

Cortney - how are you lady? Not long until your scan x 

Madame - how are you lovely? Any more results back? x

Fay - happy 32 weeks! x 

Beckha - when is your first acupuncture now? x 

Leni - any news on when you start doll? It can't be long now - is it next month? x

Pollita - how are you doing lovely lady? Bet you are busy with wedding season x 

4 days until my scan - eeekkkk! Started to get excited now. We picked up our engagement rings yesterday so that was lovely. I get married 3 months today!! x


----------



## beckha

Bethan - 16th, day after my birthday! Lol!


----------



## bevvy82

Beth- how exciting hun! Bet you can't wait. Have you set a venue etc? Roll on those 4 days!! Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - we are getting married in a small ceremony in our local registry office at 11am, then jetting off to Paris a few hours later. No speeches, party, meal etc. It's hard because my Dad died a few years ago, and Nadean's mum is very poorly, and for both of us a big 'wedding' would just make us sad that important people weren't there. So we are doing it this way and I honestly can't wait!

B x


----------



## kez26

bethann - that sounds lovelyyyyy... lots of exciting things to look forward to. good luck with you scan  xx

Bevvy - the waiting is horrible.. sounds like you're doing lots to help BFP, keeping everything crossed for you   good news with a good frostie xx


----------



## bevvy82

Bethan- sounds perfect hun! Will be a lovely day and beautiful in Paris  xxx


----------



## kez26

sooo I've just had a call from my clinic and I have to stop everything, basically I was sent an email (which I didn't see) to tell me not to start the injections due to a delay with my recipient. The email actually just said continue with nasal spray and we will update you next Wednesday.  Anywayyyy, because I started the injections we now need to start again.. I have to go for scan Monday and once shes had her scan on Wednesday I will get a new treatment plan.

Just a lil annoyed, I think more so as it could have been avoided if they had of called me the day I started injections. I got a call today as they hadn't received a response from me, so many emotions right now


----------



## beckha

Oh Kez that's really frustrating! I'm sorry that's happened! Are you at the lister? Have I remembered right?


----------



## kez26

thank you Beckha, yeh I'm at the lister xx


----------



## bevvy82

Sorry to hear that Kez, you must be so annoyed and frustrated. With something like that, they should've called you instead of emailing xxx


----------



## kez26

Thxxx Bevvy, I was surprised when she said that she emailed me and just thought she had not received a response. Oh well what can I do, just need to try and stay positive and get even healthier xx


----------



## bethannora

Kez - I'm so sorry. Unexpected delays are horrible. I really hope you can start again super soon. Treat yourself this weekend lovely X


----------



## pollita

Sorry ladies, been MIA so lots of catching up to do!

Kez, OMG lovely, I'm so sorry you've been messed around like that. They should definitely have called you with something like that, not emailed you! I hope you're not waiting too long to start again x

Bethan, fab wedding plans! If you need a photographer to do the ceremony and fly to Paris for more photos...*ahem* haha. Good luck for your scan! x

Cortney, hope you're feeling ok, your scan will be here in no time hun x

Bevvy, yay for pupo! The time drags, doesn't it? You can do it x

Curley, so sad about the second baby, but great news on the other one thriving. Take care! x

Madame, how are things with you? Hope you're ok! x

Caz, hope you and bump are doing well  x

Fay, not long to go now!! Hope you're doing ok x

I've probably missed loads as I can't scroll back further, hope you're all doing ok. 

AFM, been busy with work. Wedding season has well and truly kicked off, and I'm already exhausted doing 2 or 3 a week but at least I have no time to dwell on IVF-things I suppose. I'm feeling better about the last cycle and a bit more positive about waiting for another one. Still hoping Amanda will let me do IUI while I wait for IVF though! My follow up is Wednesday so I should know more than. 

Right, bedtime I think - just got in from one wedding, another one in the morning (and another one on Sunday)   <--- since there's no bed icon, pretend that's me all snuggled up in my duvet


----------



## MadameG

Bethan that sounds amazing! I used to do freelance film work, I'll tag along with Pollita   awesome few months coming up for you xxx

Kez whaaaaat! Can't believe they didn't call you and make sure you were on the right track. Hope the rage levels are decreasing... Hopefully they can just induce a bleed and start again ASAP xxxx

Pollita I'm alright thanks, I'm a mixture of it's nice not to be cycling right now/I really want to be cycling right now   xxx

Cortney how are you doing hun? Xx

Hope everyone else is good xxxx


----------



## beckha

MadameG I know exactly how you feel. Nice to not be cycling but also wish I was. IVF is like a terrible addiction. 

Morning ladies. I'm off to work today. Aching from the gym last night. Decided to up my classes from 4 a week to 6. Adding extra body pump and a spin class I think. If I can't be pregnant I'll be fit. 😂


----------



## Cortneywils

Kez, omg I was so shocked to read your post, that was wrong of them to email you rather than phone you...I bet you must be so angry with  them. I hope they do what Madameg says and induce a bleed rather. Really hope you can get started again soon.

Curley, fantastic news about scan, sorry the other one didn't make it but great the other one has a strong heartbeat. Did you get a pic?

Beckha, be careful not to over do it! I use to go to the gym and enjoyed it but they didn't take the money out of back as they was suppose to every month so ended up owing them £100's so stopped going.

Bethan, your wedding sounds amazing... hope the next 3 months fly by for you. Not long until your scan.

Pollita, I loved that little pic of you all snuggled up after a busy day lol made me smile. I hope Amanda let's you which Im sure she will. Good luck for weds  

Bevvy, sounds like you're doing all you can for that amazing bfp! Keeping everything crossed for you  

Fay, hope you're well lovely! How's the bumps?

Caz, hope you and your bump are ok too lovely.

Madameg, how are you? Any updates on tests?

AFM, I'm back to work Wednesday was suppose to be Tuesday but managed to swap my shift as I've got midwife appt- seems weird saying that.6 days for my scan and can't wait to see a little baby in there as it'll help it feel more real.


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies and thxxxx to all of you  

MadameG - I didn't know they could do that, lucky you mentioned it as I will ask if they can do that, fingers crossed they can xxxx Hope you are well xx

Cortney - I'm not as angry as you would expect, more disappointed that it didn't need to go this way... butttt I am a massive believer of everything happens for a reason, sooooo it probably wouldn't have worked this time round if it had continued (thats what I keep reminding myself anyway).. Hope your midwife apt goes well xx

Pollita - you would like to think they would have called with something so important and to be the honest when I read the email it isn't obvious that I wasn't to start injections. It just said to continue with nasal spray and will update me on Wednesday and sorry for the delay. A few days before I had emailed them about sneezing after the spray, so even if I did read it I would of thought to not start. Oh well, I will get there eventually   How are you getting on lovely? Your super busy at the moment. So when my partner decides to propose I can get you to organise everything for me   I hope your apt goes well on Wednesday xxx

Bethann - Thank you xx Think I will just relax this weekend  How are you? bet you are excited with everything thats happening in the next few months  xxx

AFM - My dad is in town this weekend and taking me, my bro and our partners for a meal later, as well as my mum (which is a bit strange as they've been separated for years and hes remarried  ) This he's had a personality transplant as he's not taken us out anywhere for yearssssss. Must be because he's talking to my mum again lool

Have an awesome weekend everyone    xxx


----------



## Curley

Kezs that's really bad communication so sorry for you.you think they would of let u carry , being not your mistake.

Bevvy sounds like you are doing anything you can hope your wait goes quickly. 

Bethan you know what they say all happens at once very exciting.

Madame hope all is going well.

Beckha take it easy but good for you.

Cortney not long now yes we got a picture 😃.

Pollita hope you don't have to wait long. Xx


----------



## kez26

Thanks Curley, I dont think they could let me continue as I think there was a problem with my recipient which is why they didn't want me to start. I have set up a new email just for them to communicate with me so hopefully I won't miss anything and if I get a brief email I will be calling them to double check what they mean.. That won't happen again xx  Hope you are feeling well xx


----------



## Fay2410

Hi ladies 

Kez - sorry your treatment has been delayed, hope you get to start again soon 

Courtney - not long until your scan! So excited for you! 

Bethan - we did the same, simple ceremony on our own, only we went and did it in Las Vegas

Pollita - when will you know if you an do iui? Would you consider egg sharing again?

Madame - how are you? When do you think you'll be cycling again?

Afm - can't believe im passed the 32 week mark! My consultant said this would be the first major milestone for our twins. I have another scan at 33 weeks. I don't think I can get any bigger, my bump is low and rock hard. Our boy is now breech and our girl is head down. I have carpel tunnel syndrome which is very painful and keeps me up all night. Apparently I could have it for months after having the babies. Hope not as I can barely lift a mug without being in pain at the moment xx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay - know we speak but not long now hun! feeling for you that the pregnancy is taking its toll on you so much. youll have to get one of those  beer hats with the straws haha

Kez - Hoping you can get started again soon. parents eh! they just seem to change on a whim lol.

Bekha - Go you. i wish i had some willpower to go to the gym and get fit! i go once then miss it for a year haha

Cortney - Good luck for your scan. looking forward to an update once youve seen your little bubba!

Pollita - How are you hun? bet you're run off your feet as soon as wedding season hits!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend 

AFM - Nothing to report to be honest, doing the usual symptom spotting and driving myself nuts. Can I ask you ladies - did any of you test out your trigger and if so what day past your trigger or transfer did it go?

Bev xxxxx


----------



## kez26

Thxx Bevvy and Faye  xxx

Bevvy how many days ago was your transfer? is it 3 or 4 if I remember? Cant help with trigger sorry xx

Faye - 32 weeks, thats awesome, seems like times flying by now. Hope 33 wk scan goes well and lil man has moved head down. Typical boy though, has to be the difficult one lol. Sorry to hear you are suffering with carpel tunnel, must be really painful, hope it eases off soon xx


----------



## bevvy82

Kez- my transfer was 3 days ago. My trigger was 10 days ago xx


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - when do you think you will start testing? My trigger was always out exceptionally fast - I always tested negative on day of transfer. But I know most people take a lot longer than that. I have absolutely everything crossed for you X

Madame & Pollita - I'm sure I can squeeze you both in my suitcase!! X 

Fay - Woop to 32 weeks! Well done mama X 

Cortney - not long until your scan! Eeekkk! Good luck for your first midwife appt & going back to work X 

Kez - hope you've treated yourself this weekend lovely X

Curley - hope you & your baby are doing well. Have you had any morning sickness yet? X 

Caz - how are you doing? Bet your bump is getting bigger X 

Beckha - wowsers, check you out! I'm so lazy, wish I had your drive X 

AFM - scan in 2 days. Aargh, getting so nervous now. Have started the OPKs already as I'm on day 8 but can ovulate any time really - sometimes mega early, sometimes mega late. We shall see! X


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies. I hope your all well. 

Hopeverything you.don't mind me popping on. I haven't had chance to read all the pages so I will catch up properly and do personals.

AFM we have our follow up consultation on the 14th so hopefully we can get some answers. We have also realised how amazingly special and wonderful our friends are. Two of our friends have offered to loan us the money for another round and another friend has told us that they will do what ever they can in their power to help us. I fell truly blessed to have such a amazing people in our lives. 

Hope your all enjoying the sunshine today. Xxxx


----------



## kez26

Afternoon lovelies, hope you're all enjoying the sun xxx

SFJ - not long till your follow up, I hope it goes well   great that you have lots of friends to support you xxx

Bethann - Scan tomorrow, hope it goes well lovely  Oh I didn't treat myself, just had a really lazy wkend lol xx

Bevvy - How are you doing? dd you get an answer to your question?? xxx

Hows everyone else doing?? xxx

AFM - Had my scan this morning.... it went as well as it could, I have one follie growing so they believe I have fallen back into my own cycle. I have to go back for another scan Friday and if the follie is over 16mm they will give me an injection that will collapse that follie and I can then start nasal spray again.. Sooo no need to wait for AF again which is awesome  fingers crossed I will be starting again super soon. Feeling a lot better and more positive again  xx


----------



## bethannora

Kez - that's awesome news! Fingers crossed you will be jabbing away again in no time  x 

SFJ - your friends sound super lovely. Not long until the 14th x 

AFM - excited and scared for our scan tomorrow morning. I have had some CM today, and OPKs getting slightly darker, so fingers crossed ovulation isn't too far away. Eeeekkk x


----------



## kez26

Awesome Bethann  good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure it will go really well xx


----------



## beckha

Kez that's really good news!!

I have my egg share counselling tomorrow. One more box ticked.


----------



## bethannora

Leni - welcome back! I'm taking them - 500mg l'arginine & 200ug selenium. I got them from Holland & Barrett. I'm also taking baby aspirin, omega oil, pregnacare conception & think I will add in iron vitamins too as I've read good things & have quite heavy periods. Bet you can't wait now - so excited for you! And thanks for the congratulations X


----------



## bevvy82

bethan- good luck today hun. Hope that long is nice and ready!

Bekha- good luck at your counselling session today. Nothing to worry about. They just like to make sure you are ok with the egg share and how you feel about it all and explain the implications. My session was only about 10 minutes long when we had it. Another thing to get ticked off eh! 

Leni - can't help you with the supplements etc as I'm not on them. I'm just taking the folic acid and baby aspirin. Hope your scratch goes fine later this month. Won't be long til you're getting started. 

Kez - fab news hun! You'll be back cycling in no time! 

Sfj- good luck with your follow up. Make sure you ask lots of questions and push for extras as well. That's very lovely of your friends to offer- you're very lucky to have them. But also shows how good a person you are if they're willing to help! 

AFM- very early days (6dp5dt). I started testing at 2dp5dt and was getting really faint lines so assuming trigger. Well the lines never went away and got my first strong bfp yesterday on frer and also on a clear blue digital ( 1-2 weeks). Tested again today and nice strong line again. So I'm cautiously hopeful about this cycle. Still worried because of my CP last time but these are the darkest lines ive ever had and have never got a bfp of the digi tests before. So keeping everything crossed that these beans stay sticky!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - I've seen the lines get darker with you! It's looking very good for you Hun! I'm putting my house on it that you've got twins in there! Xxx

Bethan - good luck today at your scan chic! Your turn next! Xxx

Courtney - when is scan is it Friday? What time? Xxx

Pollita - how are you doing Hun? Working your socks off knowing you! Xxx


Leni - lovely to hear from you, here's a list of supplements I took after my failed first cycle:


Coenzyme Q10 - 2 x 35mg per day - Promotes blood flow in ovaries to increase egg quality and can prevent miscarriage
L-Arginine - 1 x 500mg per day - Helps with implantation
Royal Jelly - 3 x 500mg per day - Improves egg quality
Bee Propolis - 1 x 500mg per day - Acts as a natural antibiotic.  Evidence suggests this can increase chance of pregnancy by 20-60%
Resveratrol - 1 x 50mg per day - Fish oil based to calm the lining of the womb, also good to treat endometriosis
Alpha Lipoic - Helps with embryo cell division and healthy progression
Pycnogenol - Helps with NK cells and implantation

Afm - I'm in hospital, I've having contractions and huge tummy tightenings but their not painful, just feel like I'm being crushed or hugged by a bear! They have given me steroid shots to develop my babies lungs just incase they come early. I'm not overly concerned, I don't think their coming just yet. 

Fay xxx


----------



## KDJay

Bevvy just wanted to say big cautious congrats to you! Keep us posted xxx

Faye - hope everything is ok and they stay put a little longer xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay- you've been my rock these last few days for sure 😘. Know we're texting any way but hoping all is going ok  

KD- thanks hun. Hoping for 3rd time lucky xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies,

Fay, omg hope the lo's stay in there longer and the pain goes! My scan is at 11.30! Take care of yourself hun.

Bevvy, wow congratulations hun def sounds like a sticky bfp!

Leni,  I took the same as bethan and also got them from Holland and Barrett! sounds like you've been busy! Good luck with the scratch.

Bethan, Goodluck today hun, def sounds as if ovulation is on its way ....you'll be pupo soon!

Beckha, hope your counselling goes well!

Kez, that's brilliant news so you won't be as delayed as you thought yay!

Sfj, wow you've got some great friends it shows what true friends they are. Hope your consultation goes well hun. 

Curley, hope you're well! Great you got a pic!

Pollita and madameg, hope you're both well.

AFM, have my midwife appt soon eekkk! I had a awkward conversation with boss on the phone yesterday as I asked her if supervisor has passed on a message about my shift swap as I had an drs appt (As he's useless at passing on msgs) and she said  yes but it was naughty of you I needed to do your back to work form tues as I'm not in weds and I explained we can do it Thurs as I'm on an easier ward as supervisor put me on it so she didn't need to do it asap! She said you need to start bringing in letters and I said you can't with Dr's  and she said we'll I can't seem to get an appt! Grrr I felt like strangling her, I'm glad she's not in on my first day back, if she kicks up a fuss on Thurs then I'll shove the midwives notes on her see what she says then lol! Sorry ladies just having a rant....should of just stayed of this week due to mw appt and scan  and then she wouldn't of like it.

Have a good day all!


----------



## Caz2424

Bevvy yessssss! 
Brilliant news 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉😀😀😀😀😀

Fay hope everything is ok and they stay in a little longer 😀

Bethan good luck at your scan 😀

Bekha good luck today 😀

Leni I took Fays list and it also worked for me 😀

Kez great news ! 😀

Stf not long to wait 😀

Cortney good luck today at your midwife appointment 😀
I still do one afternoon a week cover at a job I used to do full time for years, my 'boss'has been giving her opinions on my ' ridiculous decision ' to have a second child with anyone that will listen and told me I was the laughing stock of the place as why didn't I just get a partner like a normal person. 
So ive got one afteroon left there today (I have a proper job as well 😂) and it's her I'm covering so I'm considering being ill today, about 1/2 hour before I'm due to start. 
everything crossed for you Friday 😀
I'm sure it will be a brilliant scan 😀

Kdjay hope you and dp are doing well 😀

Sorry if I missed anyone 
Going on holiday tomorrow to Majorca need to pack 😀


----------



## weffwild

Just had a catch up! So much positivity and good news going on. So lovely to see for us who are still waiting on the sidelines. 

Fay - hopefully it's just a bit of braxton hicks and they settle down, every extra day is a blessing for lung development. Keep your legs crossed!

Beckha - we have our counselling next week for egg sharing too. We are also using DS so I imagine it'll be very similar to that discussion. 

Kez - aggravating to hear about the poor communication, not good relying on email sometimes to communicate such important info, glad to hear it shouldn't set you back too much and you'll be back in the game soon. 

Curley - congratulations! Haven't and chance to say so yet. Hope you're well!

Cortney- exciting! Let us know how it goes with your midwife. I know what it's like to for work being a pain. It's annoying when people don't know what's going on and just want you back and don't respect what you could be dealing with!

Kez - I can't believe someone would say something like that! How disgusting. Some people have no respect. How incredible are you to not only go through all this but to do it on your own. She should be supportive not insulting! 

Hope everyone else is good. 

AFM we have our first egg sharing counselling next Friday and a nurse appointment and all genetic bloods etc. Then it'll be a waiting game for a plan, waiting for results then a match. Managed to have a better discussion with work about being off etc and went to one of the higher managers who was very well supporting and is going to speak to HR and will negotiate time off as I need it so that's more reassuring. Think it's likely for us that nothing will happen till August/ Seotember for us now anyway maybe more dependent on the wait.


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - I know we have been messaging, but I am so happy for you. Stick babies, stick! x

Fay - again, we've been messaging, but hope you're feeling a bit better this morning doll. Won';t be long before you can have cuddles with your twins  x 

Cortney - good luck for your midwives appointment. Mega exciting! x 

Caz - what a horrible woman! I would definitely phone in sick. You are doing a wonderful thing, don't l;et anyone tell you otherwise x 

Beckha - good luck for your counselling appt today x 

Weffwild - it's all go for you too! Really hope you get matched super quick x 

KD - hope DP is doing well. How many weeks are you guys now? x 

AFM - day 10 FET scan went OK (I think). Lining is triple layered and at 6.5mm. My biggest follie was 11.7mm. I need to get my lining close to 10mm & follie to 18-20mm, so my nurse didn't think I would be ovulating in the next few days. Back on Friday for another scan. Anyone have any ideas how many mm your lining grows a day on a natural cycle? I know follies are 1mm a day on average. Have been told to carry on with my OPKIs just in case I do ovulate before my Friday scan x


----------



## bevvy82

Bethan- thanks lovely no idea about the lining I'm afraid but at least you're going in the right direction! 

Caz - thanks hun. Hope you are well people at work can be such twats can't they! Glad it's hour last day. You should pull a sickie lol. Have a fab time in majorca. What part are you going to? 

Cortney- such work are being idiots. You just do need that stress off people. Wouldn't it be nice to tell them to shove it lol. 

Weff- good luck with your counselling and tests. It's annoying having to wait so long for the results but hopefully after they come back they can maybe you up quickly!

Xx


----------



## beckha

Caz what is wrong with people!!

Hey ladies. Had my counselling this morning. 

Was just formality really as I've already shared, I have an egg share baby and as does my recipient so I know the implications ect! 

She said she will call me in 3 months to follow up and has given me her direct mobile number if I want to chat any time. It's the same lady I did it with 3 years ago. She said that hopefully I'll be pregnant when she next calls and I was like clinic have told me 3+ month wait. She thinks I'll get matched quickly as I'm under 30 and recipients tend to chose under 30 over over 30 if given the choice. I'm going to stick with the doctors estimate. Anything sooner would be a lovely surprise! 

So nice positive appointment really. First time I did it I had just had my second ectopic so spent the whole hour crying basically. Haha.


----------



## bethannora

Girls - I am really panicking. Just got of the phone to my GP and I need iron tablets as my iron levels are low. Normal range is 15-300 and I am 15. So literally on the cusp of being anaemic. I've phoned my clinic as I know low iron can affect fertility. Waiting on a call back to see if we have to cancel this cycle. We've only got the one frostie so I don't want to waste it. But equally so we have been waiting since January for this cycle, and I am so upset at the prospect of us having to wait again :-(


----------



## MadameG

Super quick as I'm at work but 

BEVVY!!!!!!!!!!!     xxxx

Bethan so hope it's okay. Can totally understand your dilemma and know how precious those frosties are xxxxx

Caz that woman needs a giant slap xxx

Fay fingers crossed they hold tight hun xxx

Cortney good luck! Xx

Back laters ladies xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Panic over! My consultant phoned me back, and as long as I am on iron tablets (which I will be when I pick up my prescription later), I am good to carry on. Phew!

Beckha - so glad this counseling session was easier than the last one. I think I would have sit and cried for an hour had it been just after my ectopic too. Well that's another thing ticked off the list - you will be cycling in no time x 

madame - hellooooooo! Hope you're doing OK lovely x


----------



## beckha

Bevvy sorry I missed your post! Congrats. 

Bethan good news about just needing iron tablets!


----------



## beckha

Sorry I use the site on my iPhone more than my iPad so I miss things a lot on my tiny screen trying to keep up xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, phew! That was very close hun! So glad you can continue must be such a relief. I'm not sure about lining measurements but I'm sure by Friday your lining will be ready for your frostie to snuggle in....yay! 

Caz, that's outrageous behaviour hun, hope you had a sick day today hun and enjoy your holiday....I'm so jealous I really need time  away but sis can't get time of work until dec...can I travel a short haul flight then? Will have to find that out.

Weffwild, that's brilliant work is so supportive.... good news on your appt/tests it'll soon be here hun!

Beckha, sounds all promising hun hope you get matched soon hun!

Madameg, hi hope you're ok!

Bevvy, I would love to leave my job and be a full time mummy! I hate it when boss is being a cow! Hope you're ok!

AFM, midwife appt went well, she was lovely she said can I be nosey and ask about father so I explained ivf and I used donor sperm and she was thrilled and said I was the first one she's seen that's had that! I was worried thinking she'll be judgemental but she was great! She also said she is going to check wether a consultant will need to see me as it'll be a ivf baby! Just now going to wait for scan to come through the post! 

Me and mum have just come back from pub lunch which was lovely! Hope you're all having a good day!


----------



## Fay2410

Hi ladies, thanks for all your kind words, I'm home safe now but don't eel very well in this heat. I've tried to sleep but it's too muggy! Contractions are still every 2 minutes but their not painful at all. 

Courtney - I'm under the care of a consultant where I get scammed frequently because of multiple pregnancy and IVF coneived and there are also a few women at the clinic have a single pregnancy under his care as they also conceived via IVF. If you can opt for this or push for it I would Hun, they are truly amazing and they do thorough scans from 16 week and should be every 4 weeks 😀

Bethan - glad you managed to sort your iron out Hun, phew! 

Bevvy - always here's for you chic 😘 

Caz - OMG I would have to have thrown something at that women your covering! What a cheeky cow!!! 

Weffwild - medical question for you Hun, I stopped cyclogest after 32 weeks last Friday, I wa in 2 X 400 mg a day, just dawned on me that maybe I'm having these tightenings because of that? I've been told their not Braxton hicks because of how frequent I'm having them. Do you think these babies are on their way? This morning I was put on CTG machine and heart rates were fine but contraction graph was hitting 100 every 2-3 minutes :/ 

Fay xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, how worrying for you hun especially as you're now home and still getting them pains....it's so muggy no wonder you can't sleep...hope Weffwild will be along soon and help hun.

That's good to know about the consultant would be nice to be scanned every 4 weeks! She said if there's no problem I can have my baby in a local community hospital as there's a 2 bed birthing unit there so it's nice and quiet!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi girls been a long time since we all spoke but I have been checking up on you all first of all

Fay congrats hun on making it to 33 weeks I hope your two bundles of joy stay put for now xx

Cortney congrats on your bfp so thrilled for you hun xx

Bevvy congrats hun I have everything crossed for you xx

Caz enjoy your holiday and some people are just rude don't see why they have to comment on your business at all. Hope baby is doing well xx

Bethan good luck for your fet I have everything crossed for you xx

Madame hope your well hunny xx

Kez I'm sorry your treatment has been pushed back fingers crossed you get going soon xx

Curley hope your ok congrats on your bfp and I bet your scan was nice to see xx

Beckha hope you get matched soon  xx

Afm girls I had a phonecall today saying a lady wants to use my eggs shocked was not the word. We have an appointment on 22nd June I have no idea what to expect. I'd given up hope on getting a match and suddenly this. So I'm hoping it's ok for me to come and join you all again xx


----------



## bevvy82

Loopy- that's amazing news hun that you've been matched!! So pleased for you, you'll be cycling in no time xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

That's amazing news loopy! So happy for you xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks girls I've been on here everyday checking what's happening with you all just didn't want to post as nothing was happening with me xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hi everyone. I'm new here. I have an initial consultation on Friday and I'm taking it from there. I'm a single woman using donor sperm and thought that as I was going to have to spend the money I might as well give egg sharing a bash. Better results and I can give someone a chance of a family!!! There is an awful lot of posts to catch up with on here so good luck and baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Larneigh, welcome, I'm too single and used donor sperm.. What clinic are you with? Good luck for your consultation on Friday!!

Loopy, hello and welcome back of course you can join back.. Great news on a match I bet you was shocked as you've been waiting such a long time bless ya!! Hope you'll be cycling soon!

Fay, how are you now Hun? Still having pains?


----------



## Cortneywils

Larneigh, I've just seen your post on CRGW cyclers thread, there's a few of us cycling there! I've just had my bfp from CRGW and I used sperm donor from there bank! Have you looked on there website what donors they have?


----------



## Larniegh

Hey Cortneywils!!! Everyone seems happy with then there! A friend of mine has recently had her baby from ivf there. I've looked at donors and im thinking of the 5 ft11 blonde/blue eyed teacher. Feels a bit odd to decide the second set of genes from such a small amount of detail! But hey ho. 

Congratulations on your bfp. How long did it take from start to transfer for you?


----------



## beckha

Great news loopy. How long did it take for you to be matched?


----------



## beckha

Larneigh welcome!


----------



## Cortneywils

Larniegh, I had my consultation in August had EC in Feb but I caught the dreaded ohss so I had to wait 2 AFs and had medicated fet so had ET on 11th may. What I love about CRGW is of your not matched in 12 weeks they treat you anyway and freeze half your eggs! That's what happened to me lol!

Your donor sounds amazing! But make sure you have at least 3 in mind as mine wasnt available then chose a second one and he too wasn't available so I chose my third and he was which I'm so glad he was as he must be super fertile as all 10 of my eggs fertilised and 6 went on to top quality blasts!


----------



## Larniegh

I have a list of 4 that I'm happy to use  did you use an icsi donor or normal off?? Well done on getting them all top notch!!! You two are obviously a good match! Do you still have any of the embies frozen? Not sure what the rules are for donor sperm and if they can sit on ice or not!!!  I think it's fab that CRGW will treat automatically after 12 weeks. Fingers crossed I will be pregnant by Christmas!


----------



## bethannora

Larneigh - I am also at CRGW and used their in-house sperm bank. Welcome! Aski away with any questions you have x 

Loopy - Woohoo! Best news ever! Super happy for you x 

Bevvy - does it seem real yet? So excited for you...new wedding dress shopping for you ;-) x 

Fay - how have those babies been overnight? Hope you got a bit more sleep doll x 

Cortney - how are you feeling about your scan? Not long to go lady x

Curley, Caz & KD - hope our resident soon to be mummies are all ok x 

Leni - so excited for you that you will soon be having your transfer. You have both waited so long! Hope the work on the house is going well & providing a welcome distraction x 

Beckha - hope you get matched super fast x 

AFM - no news here really. Will continue with the OPKs - doing them at 10am, 2pm & 6pm daily. Started my iron tablets (ferrous fumarate 210mg twice a day - anyone had these before?), and continuing with all my vitamins. Hopefully Fridays scan will show my lining & follie both a bit bigger...fingers crossed x


----------



## Larniegh

Hiya Bethannora, 

Good luck on Friday at your scan! I take it your due to have your frostie transfered this month? Excited stuff! Hope it all goes well 

CRGW seem to be a popular choice which is a good thing! I had initially considered IUI but then I found out about the egg share scheme and it seemed a sensible alternative for the same money.  With the donor choice a lot of them ICSI only - they used to say that they didnt charge extra for the ICSI process on their own sperm do you have any idea if this is still the case? There's not a lot of information about the donors online to go off of! So I guess it's a case of picking one and hoping for the best! I was tempted to go with ESB or Cryos but I like the idea of using their own in house bank.


----------



## bethannora

Larneigh - yep if it says 'ICSI only', then you don't have to pay for the ICSI. It will just be the £495 for the sperm. I have always had about a 75% fertilisation rate, and have always used the same donor on each of my cycles x


----------



## Larniegh

Amazing! I'm so excited, although this wasnt in the plan for me! I lost a baby at 23 weeks back in February that I conceived with donated sperm from an ex, but he's having a hard time since then, so I've decided to go it alone! Fingers crossed all round! When are you expecting to have your frostie transfered?


----------



## bethannora

Oh Larneigh I am so sorry for your loss. That must have been an awful shock - you poor thing. So glad you are ready to try again. I have been fingers crossed for you  My frostie will be transferred one week after I ovulate. I am on CD11 now, and can ovulate anywhere between CD13-19. So hopefully if my lining plays ball, I will be having ET in the next 2 weeks x


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks Bethannora. It was a shock and I miss my little man terribly. He needs little brothers and sisters though! 

Hope your transfer is a success!!!


----------



## beckha

I'm so sorry for your loss Larneigh.


----------



## Larniegh

Thank you Beckha x  Your sig says you're waiting on a match. I hope one comes along soon if it hasnt already!!!


----------



## beckha

I was only put on list last month. Wait at my clinic I've been told is 3 months plus so I think it'll be a while. 

I'm at LWC Cardiff, we are travelling from Essex to use them again as had 2 failed cycles in London since! x


----------



## Larniegh

Gosh that's no small trek (I've recently driven from just outside Bristol to Colchester and back, it was a loooong day!)

Have you spoken with CRGW if you're willing to travel to Cardiff? I'm sure you've probably seen all the other people talk about it but they go ahead with your proceedure at 12 weeks if no match is made and they freeze your donated eggs?


----------



## beckha

I want to use LWC to be honest as I trust them and they gave us our daughter. It's the main reason we are going to Wales. If we weren't using LWC we would be going to lister in London.


----------



## Larniegh

Well that's plenty fair enough! I assume you was in Wales when you went to LWC originally? I hope you get a recipient on the sooner rather than later


----------



## Cortneywils

Larniegh, I'm so sorry for you loss Hun! I'm so glad you're going to try again  . I didn't use icsi we must just be a good compatible! That's good you have 4 in mind! Yep I have 5 still frozen!. Yes you will def be pregnant by Christmas!

Bethan, great timings on opks but I have had a pos before at 8pm so you could change the 6pm a bit later or add a 4th one in? What opks are you using? Hopefully those lovely follie and lining are growing!! Roll on Friday good luck! What time is your scan?

Beckha, I don't blame you travelling there if they gave you your dd! Hope you haven't got to wait too long!

Hope everyone is ok!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just a quick one 

What will happen at my appointment on the 22nd?? I have no idea I know I've been matched but have no clue what the next step is xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Sorry will do personals later xx


----------



## beckha

Larniegh said:


> Well that's plenty fair enough! I assume you was in Wales when you went to LWC originally? I hope you get a recipient on the sooner rather than later


Yes we moved to essex when she was 7 months.

We were hoping to share with the same recipient but she's not got back to clinic even though she asked them to ask me if I'd share again last year.

I don't mind waiting a little while just hope it's like sooner than 6 months! I was hoping to be pregnant for Christmas.


----------



## Larniegh

Beckha that would be lovely if you did have the same recipient  

Does anyone know how much the clinics care about the bmi? My home scales say I'd be a bmi of about 29 but doctors scales are always worse! Would they give me time to lose the weight of needed? I swear I've put on 5lbs since my period rocked up on Monday.


----------



## beckha

Larneigh - my BMI is correct currently but they've never weighed me! My old clinic were very strict though and I had to lose weight before they let me start treatment. I guess it depends on your clinic.


----------



## Cortneywils

Loopy, is it your treatment planning? If so usually a lot of form filling and lots of signing saying you agreeing to be a donor and how many families you want to donate to! Also you will be given a hfea form to fill out along with a good will gesture! Also they will go through the injections! Also may give you some meds if your starting soon and give you an estimated EC date! All exciting! Please feel free to ask any questions! Hope I've remembered everything!

Larniegh, they didn't weigh me but my bmi is 21.6, i think CRGW likes it to be under 30 but I don't think there strict on that!! When did you say your consultation is?


----------



## bethannora

Loopy - Cortney has explained it perfectly! Good luck X 

Larniegh - I was never weighed at CRGW - they just took what I said for granted X 

Beckha - I'm sure you will be pregnant for Christmas  X 

Me and DP are sat in our garden having a BBQ. Yummy! Panicking a bit about my scan Friday. Still haven't got a positive OPK, but really hoping it's not too far away. Only CD11 and the earliest I've ovulated is CD13 so a few days yet X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks cortney and Bethan 

I assume it is treatment planning we have been told to take photo id with us as well.  I asked if we needed to pay and she said no not until our first scan. 
I'm feeling a bit nervous about it all now as it's come round so quickly but I am really excited can't believe it's finally happening.

How you feeling cortney I bet your so excited for Friday xx

Bethan that sounds lovely I hope your opk turns positive soon good luck for Friday also xx

Beckha that's lovely your going back to the same clinic that gave you your DD. I had final counselling appointment in april and I was matched Tuesday so really quick considering I was told atleast a 6 month wait xx

Larneigh I can't help I'm afraid hun as this is my first cycle I know my clinic likes your bmi under 30. Maybe just try some extra walking or bike riding leading up as may help shift a few pounds. Tbh i have put a bit of weight on so I may be doing the same xx

Leni how are you hun? So I take it you will be having fet soon fingers crossed for you xx

Curley caz kd fay hope your all doing well and babies too xx


----------



## Larniegh

Bethanora - totally jealous. My dinner was toast because it's way too hot to cook here!! Good luck at your scan Friday. I hope we both get a good day there!!

Loopy - good luck at your appointment!!! Its exciting that it's happening quicker than you expected x


----------



## MadameG

Ladies I am waaaay behind on here! 

Loopy amazing news that you've been matched! So chuffed for you. I expect it'll be your treatment planning - Cortney has given you a good rundown of how it goes  xxx

Bethan don't panic, it's a pre ov scan  xxx

Larneigh welcome hun, I'm with the CRGW clan too. I don't think I was ever weighed but then it's obvious that I'm not over the bmi if you know what I mean xxxx

Fay any updates?!?! xxx

Leni you've been unbelievably patient, at least it's round the corner now xx

Love to all - I am so out of touch! 

Afm still no news from the nhs clinic....so I called them directly. No referral received. Miffed doesn't cover it! I've got online access to my medical records now and it doesn't show that it was done. Nor does it show that the more detailed blood tests have actually been requested from the lab, as they were originally postponed because they needed to go in the tube with my day 1-3 bloods....grrrrrrr....going to have to go into the doctors to sort it all out (although the refferal was then faxed over at my request on Monday) xxxxx


----------



## beckha

That's good loopy. At LWC BMI has to be below 28 to share. I don't know why they're lower there? It used to be 30 when I last did it. Luckily I lost 4.5st last year to cycle again so my BMI is good currently.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Beckha that's amazing congrats on the weight loss  

Madame thank you hun I can't believe the NHS sometimes their timescales are just ridiculous I really hope things start to move quicker for you now xx

Larniegh thanks hun it is exciting and scary lol xx


----------



## beckha

I want to lose another stone before I start treatment hopefully. Then I'm in a good place for the treatment gain. Lol.


----------



## bethannora

Hey ladies - hope you're all well this morning?

Beckha - wow, that's an incredible weight loss. Well done! x 

Loopy - hope these next 2 weeks fly by for you. It's all so exciting once you have your dates x 

Madame - so sorry for your delays. You must be so frustrated! Hope you can sort it all out with your GP when you get an appointment. Wish there was something I could do x 

Cortney - is it your scan tomorrow? What time are you at CRGW? Good luck lady x 

Larneigh - thanks lovely. What time are you there? x 

Fay - I know we have text, but hope those babies are still snuggled in x 

Bevvy - 2 more days until OTD. Woohoooooooooo! x 

Leni, Caz, KD & anyone else I have missed - hope you are all doing well x 

AFM - OPKs were getting quite dark last night. Hoping I will get a positive tomorrow. Scan in the morning. Eeeekkkk x


----------



## kez26

Hi lovely ladies, hope you're all well x

Bethann - good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope it goes well xx

Beckha - well done with the weight loss, wish I could lose weight lol xx

Loopy - Awesome news, once you have that apt and get your dates it will all go extremely quick xx

MadameG - Thats terrible, I really hateeee the NHS sometimes (more so when I had to pay £30 just for a report for the clinic). I hope they get everything sorted so you can begin to move forwards. So frustrating for you xx

Faye - How are you doing? Hope babies are doing ok xx

Cortney - Hope your scan goes really well tomorrow, how are you getting on? xx

Larneigh - My clinic didn't weigh me and just trusted what I wrote down. I think my BMI is under the requirements though xx

Bevvy - How are you doing? How exciting OTD soon xx

I can't read any further back, sorry for everyone I've missed... KDJay, Caz and Leni - hope you are all well  xxx

AFM - nothing new to report... Just hoping at my scan tomorrow my follie has grown to 16mm or more so they can give me the injection to collapse it so I can get started asap


----------



## bethannora

Kez - I Have my fingers crossed for you scan tomorrow lovely. If you can have the injection, how long after it will you be able to start cycling again? x


----------



## kez26

Thxxx Bethan  I can't remember exactly what the nurse said but I'm pretty sure I can start straight away or at least within a week I would start nasal spray again. x


----------



## Larniegh

Beckha - good luck with the loss! I want to lost about the same  Fingers crossed we both get there x

Bethannora - my appointment is at 2.00 so I get to spend the whole day being nervous about it! good news on the OPKs, it's sounding like you're pretty much there now!

Kez - best of luck for your scan! Hope it's positive news


----------



## Felicity123

I feel like this is a really inappropriate question, but the only answers I can find anywhere online are from clinics and I'm not sure how accurate they are.

I wonder is you ladies could give me a rough estimate of how much egg sharing has actually cost you per round.

I'm trying to decide if it's worth trying a couple more attempts at home insemination with Cryos, or if I should forget that and start saving so I can comfortably afford a couple of rounds of sharing (if accepted, of course).  I feel like knowing real figures, rather than the vague ones the clinic websites seem to provide, would really help.

It's horrible, isn't it, that £ and p's have to be a factor in creating those beautiful little babies we so desperately want.  

.

Best of luck to everyone on your upcoming appointments and scans.


----------



## bethannora

Hi Felicity - welcome! It really does depend on the clinic you go to, and what you will need. For us, we are a same sex couple so also need donor sperm. So in total, a round of egg share costs us £1,065 (that's £500 for the screening blood tests, £70 for an AMH blood test & £495 for sperm). Then you can also pay for extras such as the scratch, clexane, lubion etc. But for your first go I don't think you would need any of these x


----------



## beckha

My clinic is £95 for AMH test, £90 for my husbands tests and then we pay the standard **** fee. Which is about £75 I think? 

As Bethan says it really depends on the clinic.


----------



## pollita

Hey ladies

Just a quick pop in from me. Had my follow up yesterday but to be honest it didn't really answer any questions   and I have no plan to go forward. I was only in there 5 minutes so to be honest it seemed like a complete waste of time to drive up there just to hear them tell me that my cycle failed and not make a plan. They referred me to NHS for HSG (against my will, I wanted to pay for it to be done through the clinic but they were insistent on me going via NHS...?) So I'm going to try LWC instead - see if they will take my money instead!

All I did take away from the follow-up was that IVF doesn't seem like a good idea, my eggs seem bad quality (although nothing to say for certain, they're just sticky) and I'm just in limbo. 

Sorry for a negative update, ladies, I'm just heartbroken all over again. It honestly feels like this just isn't meant to happen for me - I keep coming to dead ends


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - sorry your follow up wasn't the best. Was it with A? My eggs are sticky too - apparently when they did the ICSI, my eggs stuck to the needle and potentially damaged them when they tried to pull the needle out. It's crazy what we learn on this journey. Do you know if the eggs your recipient received were better quality? You could always email to ask for reassurance. I wonder why they were insistent on you going to the NHS for your HSG? I'm so sorry lovely. Being in limbo land is just horrible. Sending you an absolutely massive hug x


----------



## kez26

Felicity - really does depend where you go, my treatment is free apart from I have to pay the hfea licence fee and if successful I will have to pay for 12 weeks worth of medication (I think its 12 weeks).. Oh we also had to pay £120 for my partners HIV tests as my GP wouldn't do them for us. 

Pollita - so sorry to hear your follow up didn't go well, your clinic don't seem very helpful at all and not sure why they wouldn't want to do the HSG themselves. I hope LWC will help more   sending you lots of hugs   xx


----------



## pollita

Thanks Bethan. Yes it was with A. I haven't asked about my recipient, still too upset about it all really - if she did get pregnant she probably has her baby already so I don't think I could handle hearing that   Second cycle nobody got my eggs

I've just sent an enquiry to a clinic in Malaga close to my mum. If I can get an HSG done anywhere in the freaking world in the next couple of months and it's clear I can pop over there for IUI and stay with her overnight. If HSG isn't clear then I'll have to have IVF or double donor (which I initially said I'd never do but that's changing the more desperate I become...) so I can drive down to Spain and stay for a month or so with my mum while going through it and have a little break too. 

Head is pounding so sorry for lack of personals. Hope everyone's ok, I'll pop in again when I feel up to it xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Polita I'm so sorry that youve not had any answers! It's the cruelest thing to be left not knowing what went wrong. I understand that all too well xx I hope LWC can help you get your answers. 

Felicity it varies. Ive looked at a few clinics to use donor sperm and it tends to about the £1000-£1200 if you need donor sperm too. The success rates seem to be around twice as good as IUI and home insemination. The way I looked at it was that getting straws from cryos was about £700 a cycle to get a decent quality or amount and about a 15-20% success rate (at a guess because there are no official figures) egg share with donor sperm is around £1000 with 40% success rate. So it's twice the chance but less than twice the price. There's a good deal of travel/scans/faffing amount involved though. So it's all swings and rounds abouts. Good luck in your journey whichever way you go x


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, in so sorry Hun.. Can't believe they won't do the hsg for you that's ridiculous!! I really hope lwc can do them for you!! Please keep us updated Hun! Xx

Bethan, good news on your opk sounds like ovulation is just round the corner...yay! Yep I have my scan tomorrow I'm there at 11.30. What times your scan? Good luck for tomorrow!!

Felicity, I'm at the same clinic as Bethan so I paid the same as I too needed donor sperm! Good luck on your journey!!

Kez, good luck tomorrow Hun hope that follie is able to be be popped and carry on straight away!

beckha, good luck on your weight loss!

Madameg, that's a bloody nuisance I hate the dr's they can never seem to do there job properly! Hope you can get it all sorted out!!

Loopy, good luck for treatment planning!

AFM, so I was asked by my dr's receptionist to feel our a repeat prescription form for the cyclogest and elleste solo on Tuesday and I phones up today and a prescription hasn't been made up surely it would of by now or if the gp has refused it then why can't they put a note on my file so the receptionist can tell me grrr!! I guess I've got no choice but to buy some at the clinic tomorrow which they're pricey there grr!


----------



## Cortneywils

Felicity, just wanted to add that I tried 3 times with Cryos so switched to IVF and first time successfull so I would choose IVF over home insemination as the success rates are so much higher than home insemination!!


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - good luck! I am there at 8:10am so will be long gone by the time you're there x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hello ladies wow so much has happened since my last pos !!!

I'm not sure if I've said congratulations to Bevvy and Courtney??  If I haven't congratulations lovelies !! So so pleased for you both  Xxxx


Loopy Loo ! Wahooooo finally you're on your way lovely !! It's been a long time for you to get this far. I'm so pleased you're nearly there lovely Xxxx


Bethan hope it all goes well tomorrow lovely !! Xxxx

Madame g I hope you get it sorted soon, nothing worse than waiting on the nhs for something. Seems like all we do is wait :/ Xxxx

Fay hope you're ok lovely and that babies are staying put a bit longer. This hear must be excruciating for you  Xxxx

Pollita, I'm so so sorry you've not got the answers you need lovely. It seems cruel the whole process to be told its your eggs. I don't know anything about sticky eggs so unfortunately I'm totally useless for advice there hun. Xxxx

Kez hope all is going well lovely xxxx


To all the new ladies I hope you're all well and doing great. Sorry it's just a quick reply I'm about to make dinner I will catch up properly at the weekend. )

Felicity we paid £75 hfea fee, icsi was £775 - something like that then £940 for a year's storage.

We did get my oh blood tests from the Dr for free, all my blood tests and scans and consultations were free, meds were free till we got the positive pregnancy test, but my Dr was lovely and gave me them on prescription so I only had to pay the prescription costs. 

As for me I'm doing ok, we have a consultation next week and hopefully we can start very soon as I will be hitting my peak sunday/monday ! I've been cautiously tracking my cycles for the last couple of months as we plan to have a natural FET. But other than that not much has been happening, we have decorated and I'm buying a new car hopefully this weekend. But other than that I've not been doing much. 

Courtney can you not take your prescription to asdas or somewhere else that do it cheaper ? Xxxx


Hope everyone is well, I will catch up better over the weekend I promise xxxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Hi ladies, sorry just a quick update from me. Been admitted back to hospital as I lost my mucus plug this morning and contractions were getting a little painful. After being assessed by my consultant he has said my plug has come away and my cervix is softening up. He also said twin #1 is fully engaged and down really low.  They've given me drugs to calm the contractions so hopefully the babies will stay out another week or two. To be honest I don't think I'm going to get past 34 weeks! I'm 33 now. 

Fay xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, omg hope babies stay in there a while longer.. Good the hospital is taking good care of you.. Keep us updated Hun! 

Fluttershy, so nice to hear from you! Good luck with your consultation and I hope you can start fet real soon! Yes I'll ask clinic for a prescription as it'll save me a lot of money!!

Bethan, that's ashame hope all goes well!


----------



## weffwild

Felicity - for us it's a total of around £1500 including drugs and DS

pollitta - sorry to hear! Keep positive and hopefully you'll hear back from the other clinic soon and have a plan!

Larneigh - welcome! 

Fay - sorry it took me so long to get back. I know things have changed now but I would be very cautious with them being so frequent and close together, hard to evaluate sometimes without physically feeling them. Sounds like your cervix is opening if your plug has come away but sometimes it can happen and be a few more weeks. Multiple pregnancies can make it unpredictable sometimes. Just be sure to stay hydrated because sometimes a urine infection can bring contractions on because it irritates your uterus. If in any doubt always go back to be checked, don't go delivering on your own at home. They're a good gestation now so will need a bit of help but they're developed enough too x

AFM - I decided to start a blog to write everything down, I felt writing things down took the stress away a bit. Finding this waiting hard this time! We have another week before initial appointments so could be in for a long wait!


----------



## beckha

Pollita sorry to hear about your appointment. I'm with LWC and I find them great. Hope they can help you.

Cardiff ladies, can you recommend anyone for acupuncture? I emailed Jackie brown but had no response. I'll be having monthly treatment over here but will want it over there between EC & ET?


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies just a quick one as will be getting train soon!

Bethan good luck with your scan hun hope you're ready an be given a et date

Kez, good luck with your scan to hun hope that follie can be popped!

Fay, hope your ok hun!

Will be back later!


----------



## Bubbles12

Looking forward to your scan update cortney xx


----------



## Fay2410

Good luck Bethan and Cortney for your scans today! 

I'm still in hospital, drugs have managed to control my contractions so I'm hoping to be allowed home today. I don't think my little monkeys will be in longer than 7-10 days so I'm going to order some tiny baby clothes today just incase xx


----------



## KDJay

Thinking of you Faye - hoping they stay put a little longer but I'm sure they will be fine when they appear xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Fay - Hope your little ones hang in there for as long as possible. 

Good luck for all the scans today (mine included :-/ eek) FC that we all get positive outcomes xxx


----------



## bethannora

Larniegh - good luck for today x 

Cortney - good luck too! So excited for you x 

Fay - hope you're feeling OK lovely lady. Bet you can't wait to sleep in your own bed x 

Kez - hope everything goes OK at your clinic today - keep us updated x 

Bevvy - one more day until OTD. Eeeekkkkk x 

Beckha - I used Jackie Brown. Hopefully she will get back to you soon x 

Flutter - welcome back lovely! Do you think you will be able to cycle off this month's peak? If so, we will be cycle buddies x 

Pollita - still sending massive hugs your way x 

AFM - scan not great. On Tuesday, my lining was 6.5mm & lead follie 12mm.Today my lining has gone down (?!!) to 6.1mm and my lead follie has gone up to 14mm. So no idea what's going on - has anyone ever had this before? It's my first FET so don't really know much about this process, although I am sure I will be frantically googling it today! Lining is still triple layered so that's good. Back on Monday for another scan, and will continue with my OPKs until then x


----------



## Larniegh

Bethannora - obviously I can't help but I hope it's all ok on monday!! Did they say anything at the clinic about the lining and what to expect?


----------



## bethannora

Larniegh - just that they like it to be as close to 10mm as possible. They suspect that my lining will increase as my follicle gets bigger, and starts boosting my oestrogen levels. They said if my lining is still the same on monday (CD16) then they might start me on oestrogen tablets. Or, they might cancel me and switch me to medicated on my next cycle x


----------



## MadameG

Bethan my lining went down on my natural fet, but it was also looking really crap - like it was disintegrating - and was much thinner than yours. My follicle also hadn't grown. It's easy to say, but I wouldn't panic too much as your folly is still growing nicely and if it does stall, then it's so easy to add estrogen or switch to medicated  xxxxxx

Cortney good luck girl! xxxxx


----------



## beckha

Fay - hopefully they stay in a little longer for you. 

Cortney - hope everything goes well today. 

I think I'll ring Jackie brown if I don't hear from her next week. I think I've given her enough time to respond then. 

Work for me today and tomorrow.


----------



## Larniegh

Bethannora - hopefully it's gonna grow like crazy over the weekend. It never fails to amaze me just how strange the human body is!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Bethan, I've absolutely no idea about linings lovely. I'm sure when we get to go ahead with our FET I might be a bit more clued up on it all, it's so confusing isn't it how everything has to be a certain way, length, thickness.
I'm not sure if we will be cycling this month yet, I ovulate round about 12th/13th of this month and our consultation is on Tuesday so it might be cutting it fine, we are hoping to go for a natural FET. But I've no idea of time lines or how it all works properly. I've just read up a bit about it but I don't know when they put it in timeline wise   xxx

Fay hope your little ones hang on a little longer lovely. Xxxx

Good luck today Courtney and larneigh  xxxx

Becka there's a film called Jackie Brown lol. I can't remember much about it it's years old. But when you mentioned the ladies name it rang a bell lol. Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Madame - thanks lovely. Fingers crossed my body will start behaving itself over the weekend! x 

Flutter - I know, it all confuses me so much! Fingers crossed for Tuesday lovely x 

Beckha - acupuncture was never really for me, I just didn't find it relaxing. However, Jackie was absolutely lovely & knew her stuff x 

x


----------



## Curley

Just a quick on hardly no data allowance left and am out.
Will do personals later hope all goes well cortney today.
Hope everyone else is good.


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies lots been happening on here I'm off to lunch soon so will catch up soon!

Scan went very well nice strong heartbeat so now I can start to believe it's real!! Going back on the 24th for another scan! Found out the lady that bought my eggs got a negative result (I'm a bit sad for her) but somebody else bought the rest of my eggs so fingers crossed for them!

Fay, hope babies hang in there!

Bethan, sorry scan didn't go so well mine was the other way round my lining was ready but follie didn't get past 10mm if you have no luck before day 21 they can switch you to medicated!!

Will be back to do more personals later!


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - woohoo! Congratulations lady x


----------



## MadameG

Massive congrats Cortney 🎉🎈🎉🎈🎉🎈🎉 xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KDJay

congrats cortney!


----------



## Curley

Felicity we paid about £1100 that was at Salisbury. But didn't use a donner sperm.

Flurttershy hope your appointment goes well and u can start straight away.

Fay hopefully you get home today take care of yourself, are you pretty much on bed rest? Stay in for just a little longer little ones. They must want to come and met you probably.

Weffwild written img a blog is a fab idea.

Beckha good luck on acupuncture, sorry haven't lived near Cardiff for years so not much help.

Larniegh good luck for your scan. 

Pollita sorry you didn't get the help you needed from the clinic. 

Bethan hopefully it will be much better after the weekend and your lining speeds up am sure it will it's a lot for our bodies to keep up with.

Cortney great news on your scan you must be over the moon, does it still not seem real? 

Hope anyone I missed are doing well Madame G, kdjay, cezs and everyone else.
I had second scan today went to early pregnancy unit as my sickness had disappeared and got a bit panicky but baby 1 is still ok and heart is beating. Shame they wouldn't look at the rate but GP tried Doppler yesterday which is almost impossible to find heart beat at 8 weeks but she found something flashing up at 150 but she couldn't say for sure if it was my artery but it was on the left side not my right so hope that was the baby to. She was very good though and got me an appointment with EPU this am and they where lovely.  Didn't get as close picture of baby as it was an external scan partly because the bloke who was scanning recognised me as it was at the hospital I work. Also the ultra sound bloke said according to his measurements am 8 weeks 4 days. The nurse lady said after 8 weeks 3 days. My own dates from IVF are 8 weeks 2 days so not sure what to go buy as every day further on counts at this stage a little confused, x


----------



## Larniegh

Aww Courtney and Curley glad you both had good scans today.  can't wait to have a baby to see too! 

My consultation was really good  apparently I have beautiful ovaries! Which is nice to hear (I think?!?!) Bloods should be back by 20th and can do the next set of bloods from there  whoop!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all

Cortney and Curley congrats on your news so happy for you both xx

Larniegh glad your appointment went well xx

Flutter my lovely how are you? I have my fingers crossed that you get to start ASAP xx

Fay hope you and babies are ok it's mad your going to be a mummy of 2 in a couple of weeks xx

Pollita I am so sorry you have got the news you wanted and I do not understand why they wouldn't do your test xx

Bethan I'm hoping all goes well at your scan Monday lovely xx

Sorry if I have missed anyone if I have i hope your all ok xx

Afm feeling a bit nervous that it has all came round so quick and am wondering what will I have to do to sync mine and my recipients cycle I am totally lost lol xx


----------



## ld593

Hello!

Courtney-Huge congratulations on your scan, it is such a relief to finally see a little heart beating! 💛

Curley-I'm glad all is going well for you! The whole pregnancy I was worried but the best thing you can do is look after yourself and try to relieve your stresses! 💛

Fay-Really hope those babies stay put for you! 💛

Larniegh-How nice to hear you have lovely ovaries! Really hope you have a baby to see soon too! 💛

Felicity-We paid £3500 in total, but £1800 of that was for SSR for my husband! 💛

Bethannora-Really hope it is all going well, I'm sure 0.3mm is easily missed when scanning inside your uterus! I wouldn't worry too much so long as you follie is growing! 💛

Hello to anyone I have missed! Hope you are all well! 💜💜💜

AFM - I am on day 3 of stimms, had my baseline scan and bloods on Wednesday which all went well! I think I am on a higher dose of stimms than I was last time!? Is 225iu high? I'm sure I was on 150iu last time! My tummy is getting big and tender! Next scan is on Wednesday!   I don't get OHSS!💜💜💜


----------



## beckha

Larneigh - I'm glad your appointment went well. 

LD good luck. I was on 112.5 my last few cycles. Hoping for 150 or 187.5 this time. 

Been at work all day today then at 3.30 got a call as my little girl has hurt her arm falling over. Ended up at hospital and she's broken it. Only a tiny one but she's in a full arm cast. My poor girl. She's been so brave though bless her.


----------



## Larniegh

Oh no Beckha!!! Hope she gets better soon.  

ID- hope your ovaries are ok and that you're just a bit bloated with those beautiful eggies and it won't be OHSS x

Loopy - life can happen so fast when you don't expect it. It's an amazing thing though. I hope the next few weeks are quick too so you can get your positive test!


----------



## Curley

Larniegh always nice to get ovary complements lol.

Beckha your poor daughter.

Id I had 225 and got 16 eggs didn't officially overstimulated but got a few light symptoms. I had previously had Iui and had overstimulated for that on 75 daily but that was because I had something like 8 eggs pretty much ready and you can only have 3. So I also was worried but it turned out OK, they said it was because they shut your body down with IVF, Iui has your own hormones they told me. 

Loopy you be fine and hopefully get great results.


----------



## bethannora

Hey ladies - quick update from me as we are in Weston Super Mare this weekend...in the rain!

Bevvy - happy otd day lovely girl X 

Curley - congrats on the scan too 

LD - I was on 300 of gonal f. Sure you will be fine! Good luck for your stim scan on weds X 

Larniegh - fab your appt went well. Won't be long and you'll be cycling X 

Beckha - your poor DD, hope she's ok. Sure she will be spoilt this weekend! X 

Loopy - exciting times! They often sync cycles by putting one of you on birth control pills. Sure you will find everything out at treatment planning - not long! X

Fay - enjoy shopping today for tiny baby clothes. Hope it was lovely sleeping in your own bed X 

Afm - still no positive OPK. Hopefully by my Monday scan (cd16) I will get one. I often ovulate around then, so fingers crossed! X


----------



## kez26

Hiiii lovely ladies, hope you're all well xxx

Bethan - fingers crossed for ovulation   x

Curly - congrats on scan  Going through this whole process must make us worry more than usual x

Becka - hope you're daughter is ok, bless her. Hope you are well xx

LD - glad your scan went well, hope scan on Wed goes well too x

Cortney - awwww glad your scan went well  you can relax a lil now xx

Loopy - It does start to happen quickly after such a long wait.. Are you starting on the pill? I think that's the first part of syncing you both. She will have medication and scans also to make sure she stays in sync with you. That's part of the reason I have to start again, because she wasn't quite in sync with me and they emailed me not to start injections but didn't see it and started.. fingers crossed for you  xx

Larniegh - sounds like a good apt, beautiful ovaries thats nice  you'll be cycling in no time  x

MadameG - how are you getting on? any news on any of your bloods your waiting for? xx

Faye - how are you and bump doing? xx

I know I've missed quite a few people, sorry... Hope you're all getting on well xxxxx

AFM -  scan went well Friday, follie was at 15mm so have to give myself injection tomorrow to make myself ovulate and wait for AF to arrive, have another scan and start again, start nasal spray again a week today though... Just happy I don't have to do the pill again. During my scan she had a look at my lining, said it was 8mm and that was promising. So from what she said everything looks good in there, fingers crossed its the same next month  xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Good evening ladies,

Hope you are all well!

Pollita - Sorry that the clinic were **** and not very helpful. Hopefully youll get on better at a different clinic. Its not nice to come out feeling so deflated. Big hugs   dont give up just yet. be strong xx

Fluttershy - Hope you are doing well hun. Did you get your new car? Good luck with your next cycle, hopefully you can get started soon 

Fay - we message but just to say hope all is ok and those naughty babies stay put for another week!!

Weff - Hope the time isnt dragging for you too much. I always found the IVF = a lot of of waiting around for things!!!

Bethan - we talk too so just a quick good luck for monday. Hope your lining is lovely and thick x

Cortney - lovely news on your scan. Congratulations hun. Fab news. Sad about your recipient though. 

Curley - Glad you have a sticky one hanging in there! its such a nerve wracking time. Dont think people other than those going through IVF understand it! 

Larneigh - great news on your lovely ovaries! the clinics do make me laugh sometimes. They told me on my ET that the catheter went in very elegantly! haha

Loopy - bet you cant wait to get started now! Try not to be nervous. Sometimes they dont have to do anything to sync you up, sometimes you have to go on the pill for a month to sync you.

LD - Hope your stimms are going well for you. Good luck for Wednesday! did the clinic up your 150 dose on you last cycle at any point? They may just think youll respond better to a higher dose?

Beckha - hope your little girl is ok.

Kez - glad things are moving again for you hun. Thats fab new!yuck poor you with that awful tasting nasal spray!!

Hi to anyone else that ive missed....im trying to catch up! 

AFM - So today is my OTD and have a very lovely  . The test line is darker than the control line. Im so excited but still very nervous and worried after my two failed attempts but for the time being, these little babies are staying sticky! im just   that they dig in deep!!! xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all hope your ok ☺

Kez I'm glad that you are starting again soon it must have been disappointing having to stop. I had no idea I had to go on the pill lol I'm so new to all this xx

Bethan hope you ovulate soon I used to be like clockwork but since my hysteroscopy I'm all over the place good luck for Monday and enjiy weston xx

Curley thank you I bet you can't wait to reach your 12 weeks xx

Larniegh thank you and good to know you have nice ovaries I found out at my scan mine are polycystic (unknown to me as no other symptoms) sounds like things are going in the right direction xx

Bevvy omg congratulations hun I am so happy for you I have everything crossed that it is definitely your time xx

Afm just patiently waiting for my appointment (yeah right) I'm a right need I just love to know every inch of things so can't wait to go and find out lots of info lol I'm excited xx


----------



## pollita

Congratulations Bevvy! So happy for you, you deserve a sticky BFP after all you've been through!

Hope everyone's ok - just a flying visit, will pop in properly soon xx


----------



## ld593

Huge congratulations Bevvy!!!   Woohoo!!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi do I need to start taking any extra vitamins to help me and oh? I'm on seven seas and he is on wellman conception. 
I really should have thought about this earlier but i honestly didn't think we would get matched this quickly and I want to make sure we are doing all we can xx


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy massive congrats lovely   So so happy for you xxxxxxx

Loopy there's all sorts you can take, but you are already on a good staple  xxx

Kez no news...will have to chase up on Monday. Just want to get cycling again xx

Love to all, so out of touch, need to check in more! Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thank you all for messages. Means a lot to me  still can't quite believe it though lol 

Loopy- I didn't take anything other than folic acid as my clinic didn't gove any recommendations. Fay can give you a brilliant list of what she took. 

Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Just a quick one to say another massive congratulations to Bevvy! Can't wait to find out how many babies you have in there X


----------



## Larniegh

Massive congratulations Bevvy!! What a weekend for positive tests!   

Loopy do you have an appointment date?


----------



## KDJay

Congrats bevvy!!! Lots of great news on the thread xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks all

I've looked at 
agnus cactus not sure on the dosage though
Coenzyme q10 2x35mg
Beer propolis 1x500mg
And then
Royal jelly for both of us 3x500mg

Larniegh yeah my appointment is on the 22nd of June in 11 days 

Sorry to be going on just wish I had done more before now  oh well lol xx


----------



## Curley

Congratulations bevvy great news very pleased for you. Seems unreal still to me   xx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you all for your kind messages. Contractions seem to have calmed down for now. I will know more at my scan with consultant Tuesday

Bevvy - so happy for you! Definitely two babies in there! Our 3 cycles have been almost identical!  You'll be in the twin gang as well! 

Cortney - congratulations on the scan Hun, it's lovely seeing the heartbeat for the first time isn't it 

Bethan - fingers crossed for Monday's scan, I'm sure everything will be fine

Loopy - here's a list of what I took: -

Coenzyme Q10 - 2 x 35mg per day - Promotes blood flow in ovaries to increase egg quality and can prevent miscarriage
L-Arginine - 1 x 500mg per day - Helps with implantation
Royal Jelly - 3 x 500mg per day - Improves egg quality
Bee Propolis - 1 x 500mg per day - Acts as a natural antibiotic.  Evidence suggests this can increase chance of pregnancy by 20-60%
Resveratrol - 1 x 50mg per day - Fish oil based to calm the lining of the womb, also good to treat endometriosis
Alpha Lipoic - Helps with embryo cell division and healthy progression
Pycnogenol - Helps with NK cells and implantation

Fay xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks fay 
I shall go and get them Monday where is the best place to go? Xx

So glad your contractions have calmed down and I hope the lil babies hold on for a few more weeks xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning just a quickie as I'll be leaving for work soon just wanted to say a massive congratulations Bevvy so brilliant to have such a dark line early....can't remember did you have 1 or 2 transferred?

Have a good day everyone


----------



## trina123

Bevvy  huge congratulations  to you i think twins to Courtney great news on seeing the heartbeat such good news on here so happy fay glad your twins are staying put xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Courtney- had 2 put back in so wishing 7 weeks would hurry up and get here so I know how many are in there lol!!

Fay- how you feeling chick? I know, I can't believe how similar our cycles have been. Hopefully be joining the twinny club. Better start saving just incase lol 

Trina, larneigh & KD- thanks girls - hope you're all well? 

Bethan- I'm scared I'll end up with a 5-a-side footie team in there 😂 good luck with your scan Tomoz. Hows the opk's looking today? 

Xx


----------



## beckha

Congrats bevvy. Fabulous news!!

Loopy I take a prenatal multivit, Royal jelly, unbiquinol, omega 3, metformin, inofolic and melatonin. All for egg quality. 

My husband is on conception multivit, omega 3, vitamin C, vitamin E, zinc and extra folic acid. He already has fabulous sperm at every SA he's had but we are throwing everything at this next cycle after 2 fails. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. I feel it's weekends that I can relax because no expectation of a matching call. Haha. 

I worked yesterday and doing exciting things like food shop today. My little girl is fine getting on with her cast like nothing is there.


----------



## Onmyown

Hey ladies. This is my second round of ivf, it failed last year, my partner and I split and now I'm going alone. I am egg sharing and and hopeful it will work this time. I did my trigger injection last night. EC is Monday...can't wait! Feeling quite bloated today so hoping I get a good number of eggs tomorrow! I hope everyone is doing well in their cycles


----------



## Fay2410

Loopy - I got my supplements from Holland and barret, you an get some cheaper online. I also took melatonin which is a sleeping aid and can't be bought in the U.K. - I managed to buy this online, I'm sure the dose was 3mg xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Forgot to add that melatonin is supposed to be good for egg quality xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Welcome onmyown! Sounds like you might be in for a few eggs - fingers crossed.


----------



## bevvy82

Onmyown- welcome hun. Good luck with EC tomorrow. Are you having iv sedation or GA? Hope you get lots of eggies. Let us know how you get on  what clinic are you with? Xx


----------



## Onmyown

Thanks ladies. Think its ga I'm having. I will let you know tomorrow how it goes 😊


----------



## Larniegh

I thought EC was usually done under sedation? Does it vary by clinic?


----------



## Onmyown

It depends on the person. And the clinic


----------



## Larniegh

I see  

Good luck tomorrow. What time are you scheduled for?


----------



## bevvy82

Larneigh- I had my first EC under iv sedation but still found it to be really painful (whereas others don't feel anything). So I opted for GA on my other two cycles. I think you can choose which you would prefer if your clinic offers both options xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks Bevvy


----------



## beckha

Fay2410 said:


> Forgot to add that melatonin is supposed to be good for egg quality xxx


Fay did you take it for all your cycles or just the last one? I'm hoping it helps with quality for me.

Onmyown welcome and good luck!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Just a quick one it's says on the royal jelly if you are allergic to bees or pollen not to take it. I have had an allergic reaction to a wasp sting before so I may consult my doctor before I take these
Are any of you aware of this? Seems strange to me tbf and don't see how I could have an allergic reaction xx


----------



## beckha

I'd say you're fine as wasps aren't related to bees x


----------



## Fay2410

Beckha - I took the supplements on my last two cycles and got BFP on both cycles but the second cycle ended in a chemical xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Lol I've never heard anything like it xx

Hope you have all had a good Sunday xx


----------



## bethannora

Onmyown - good luck lady X 

Larniegh - they don't do GA at crgw :-( X 

Bevvy - does it feel real yet? X 

Fay - glad you got some teeny baby clothes. Good luck for your next growth scan tues X 

Loopy - probably best to double check but sure you'll be fine. I also took them for my last cycle & did get a bfp (but unfortunately ectopic) X 

Beckha - glad your little one is ok with the cast. Bless her X

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

Finally had my surge today! Woohoo! Still going to go for my scan tomorrow as its first thing so won't be able to phone to cancel before, and I'd like to know my lining size. ET should hopefully be Saturday. Eeeekkk X


----------



## Larniegh

Bethannora - happy news. Hope this time next month you're already puking with morning sickness!


----------



## bevvy82

Bethan - Fantastic news honey, thats great! hopefully be good news at the scan tomorrow! keep us updated  it still doesnt feel real. I dont think it will til we have a scan!

xxx


----------



## beckha

Fay2410 said:


> Beckha - I took the supplements on my last two cycles and got BFP on both cycles but the second cycle ended in a chemical xx


That's good to hear thanks. Did you see a big difference in quality between your first and second cycle? x


----------



## bethannora

Thanks ladies 

Leni - carry on with the selenium throughout pregnancy, but stop l'arginine before transfer X 

Beckha - I saw a huge difference in the quality from taking the supplements X


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, yay on the pos opk! Hope your lining is nice and thick!  Wow you'll be pupo soon!

Onmyown,  welcome and good  good luck hope you  get lots of eggies! 

Sorry it's a quick one as soon as I get home from work I'm a sleep and I wake up then go bed at 8 im so tired!


----------



## Fay2410

Leni - my embryo quality actually dropped but that could be down to DH. Also I got my twins from my lowest grade embryos so I don't look into the grades too much

Loopy - I took them up until ec, then only took selenium and pregnancare conception up until end of 2ww

Bethan - good luck for today's scan 

Fay xx


----------



## kmurph83

Morning ladies, sorry I haven't been on here for ages, was finding it really hard to keep up with everyone but I have been dropping in regularly to see how everyone's doing.

Cortney, Curley and Bevvy, huge congratulation, so so happy for you all.

Fay, well done for getting so far, hope you can keep those lovely twins snuggled in for a couple more weeks.

Onmyowm, good luck for EC today,

Bethan, hope this mornings scan goes well.

I'm sure there's loads of you that I've missed but can only scroll back so far on my phone.

I'm currently sat in clinic waiting for my scan. I had EC on 18/4 got 19 eggs, 17 good quality so 9 for me and 8 for recipient. 7 of mine fertilised and 3 made it to good quality blasts. On the day of EC they took blood though and said my progesterone was too high do could have transfer on 23rd. Decided on a medicated FET and am now CD15 waiting to have my lining checked, if all well ET will be Saturday.


----------



## beckha

Bethan good luck for today's scan. 

Kmurph don't think we've spoken before but good luck for your FET.


----------



## Larniegh

Good luck on your scans Bethan and Kmurph x


----------



## bethannora

Onmyown - good luck for EC today. Hope you got loads of fab quality eggs - let us know how you get on x 

Kmurph - ooooh, not long until Saturday! Good luck for your scan today. I might be joining you on ET this Saturday too x 

Cortney - hope the tiredness eases up soon lovely x 

Fay - growth scan for you tomorrow. Glad the babies are still behaving. I can't wait to meet them and have cuddles! x 

Bevvy - you are going to have a lovely big bump for your wedding  x 

AFM - I still went for my scan this morning, even though I surged yesterday. Lining was 'beautiful' apparently - the follicle was empty so I had already ovulated, and my lining was triple layered 9.2mm. So feeling a lot better now. Now on to the text panic of my frostie not thawing! I will get a call this afternoon from the clinic to let me know when ET will be - probably Saturday. Start my estrogen tomorrow, then clexane, pred & lubion on Thursday x


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies, gosh I've missed loads over the last couple of days, all sounds good which is awesome  xxx

bethan - Brilliant news on your lining, fingers crossed for even more good news on the frostie later today xx

Onmyown - Good luck today. hope it goes well and you have lots of top qual eggs  x

Kmurph - Hope the scan went well... wooow, lots of lovely embies, hope this week goes quickly for you x

cortney - I hope your getting plenty of rest lovely x

Beckha - Hows your daughter doing? hope you are ok also xx

I can't read any further back and know I'm missed loads of ppl.. sorry. Hope you are ok and getting on well with treatment/pregnancy

AFM - did my injection yesterday so hopefully AF comes quickly and I can get started again  

Have a great week ladies xx


----------



## bethannora

Kez - amazing news! Start wearing those white trousers & af will be here in no time ;-) x


----------



## kez26

Bethan - looool, I better buy some


----------



## Larniegh

Bethannora - happy news on your scan! Everything crossed for your frostie!! 

Kez - Defo get out the white trousers out! Always catches me out! I find using a hot water bottle can also move things along a bit too. 

AFM Ive had CRGW send me the screening test list to take to the docs to see if they will do the tests for me. It's a hassle to get to the clinic and my car is on the blink so it's easier if they will. Has anyone had their GP do them instead? My normal doctor is on leave for a few weeks so I'm hoping that I can get one of the other doctors to agree! Everything crossed!


----------



## kez26

OOhhh thanks Larneigh, I will try that as well. I asked my GP if they would do my partners HIV test and they wouldn't and they charged me £30 for a report my clinic needed


----------



## beckha

Larneigh my GP refused to do any of the screening tests that CRGW wanted, then CRGW wanted £500. We then changed to LWC as tests were free. Pretty much why we are using LWC to be honest.


----------



## Fay2410

Larneigh - my GP also refused so had to pay the £500 fees with crgw xx


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks Beckha and Faye, Seems so strange that some GPs will and some won't. I know some people have managed to get their GPs to do it.... I wonder why it can vary by clinic?! The receptionist at CRGW sounded like she gets the details through from the GPs all the time but that sometimes they can take a while :-/

The reason I'm planning to stick with CRGW is because of the donor sperm and the extras that they dont charge for like the embryoglue and embryoscope. They're in house bank sperm is cheaper than anyone elses by a fair bit, and when I've spoken to other places the costs are about the same once all is said done. Would just be good if I could save money on the screening tests. I'm happy to pay them if not!


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies

So, had Baby G's christening yesterday, it was a lovely say but he has a cold and cough and 2 teeth have appeared!! Little git, he loved all the attention. We went with the prince George look and he carried it well.

Anyway, things have changed. Me and OH have decided to get wed and booked for next June... i have already got my wedding dress (most important) lol.
Unfortunately, OH has had a change of heart on baby number 2 AGAIN! He said he would still go through with it but he wanted to air his concerns which all i agreed with but i told him i was still going ahead... but...
I have just had awful eastern european people move in next door and ive already told them to keep the noise down 5 times in 4 weeks, the latest being saturday where they had a garden party til 2am and i didnt get ANY sleep until they ended it. I asked them yo keep it down but they pretty much ignored me. Their 2 young children were awake until the party ended which in my eyes, is a form of child cruelty! Anyway, we have figured that if they have no cosideration for thier own children, we, as their neighbours, dont stand a chance so we are moving. The house we are in (we rent) is really cheap and will no way get another house so cheap so our outgoings will go up meaning we cant afford another child. I hate them for doing this but we have no choice.

I hope you all get your lovely bundles, you all deserve them but for me... this journey is sadly over. I am lucky to have my gorgeous boy, who is named Alfie so all my love will be poured into him.

Good luck xx


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh my GP would do some of them but not all for free - I think the chromosomes were about £300 at my GP, so it worked out cheaper to do it in one hit at CRGW xxxx

Hope I'm going to miss you lovely! I hope you have a lottery win and you can get number two   I feel you with the neighbours - I have the same problem on both sides at the mo but it just doesn't make financial sense to sell and buy at the moment. Keep in touch   xxx

Fay how are you doing? Xx

Kez make sure to buy some expensive undies too  xxx

Kmurph good luck hun xxx

Bethan gorgeous lining there! So excited for you, your embie will be fine   xxxx

Hope everyone else is well xx

Afm checked and the fertility clinic has received the referral. Looking at the end of July though....   I guess I could have that appointment and if they won't do the hysteroscopy, book it privately quickly and go straight into fet?? Decisions decisions.... Xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Madame G I was thinking of seeing if they would do them with a charge if not for free! If it saves a drive to Llantrisant then I reckon it's worth it! 

Hope - that seriously sucks with your neighbours! Have you complained to the police? There are laws about how much noise you can make and when. If you make enough calls they might get the picture? I know it's horrid and you shouldnt have to resort to that. Either way I hope that things get sorted for the better for you x


----------



## beckha

I'm sorry to hear that hope. Your neighbors sound awful. 

MadameG id deffo wait for it on NHS if you can. Save some money, that's what I did with my lap. 

We just couldn't afford the £500 so had no option but to change but glad we did as I actually prefer LWC staff ect. 

Just having some quiet time. Took my daughter to preschool and they've let her still go with her cast. 

I have my first acupuncture on Thursday morning. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Larniegh

Beckha! Bless your little one with her cast! Did she get a coloured one?  I hope you enjoy the accupuncture 

The costs are such a pest aren't they! I've spoken to other places where they charge up to £250 for meds instead and by the time I've paid for the donor sperm it's all about the same price. I'm pleased you've been so happy with LWC though and that you've got your beautiful daughter through them  I like to believe that fate is taking me where I need to go at the moment!


----------



## bethannora

Ladies - I'm really worried. Clinic have left an answerphone message telling me by FET will be next Monday. I surged yesterday, and confirmed on scan this morning that I had ovulated and released the egg. My embie is a 5 day embie, so surely waiting another week for transfer is way too long? I'm worried they are delaying it as they don't want to perform the transfer on a weekend. When they phone back, do you think I should demand a weekend transfer, or wait until next month? I don't want to waste our 1 precious frostie by transferring it too late x


----------



## Curley

Just a quick one Bethan I would probably say that your worried and ask if there is anyway you can have it done on Saturday. X


----------



## KDJay

bethan  - I would def pick them up on it and ask them straight out if they are avoiding the weekend i.e if it wasnt the weekend would you suggest ET on that day etc. and see what they say


----------



## beckha

Bethan I would definitely question them! 

Larneigh - no I agree! It's just what was meant to be I think! Just like maybe going back there is what's meant to be for us. Luckily we haven't had to have any screening again they're just using all my old ones. My OH has to have his infectious ones done at £90 but that's just really affordable. No coloured cast she's got a "back slab" on at the moment which is half soft half hard to allow for swelling. We go back Wednesday for a proper one. I think she can choose a colour then. 

I've just realised I've been on all my supplements for a month now as just finshed a pot of my inositol. I've got two months left in my cupboard. Hoping I won't need to buy more but that's being a little optimists I feel.


----------



## beckha

Also I think the reason my last cycle went so wrong was because they didn't want to do egg collection on a weekend so triggered me earlier than they should. I think I should've stimmed for longer and I would've got more eggs.


----------



## Larniegh

It's naughty if they are avoiding the weekend!!! We (well, mostly the recipient) are paying a lot of a money to go through this process and they should be making sure that we get the best service possible and they should be happy to see us at 8pm on a Sunday if that's the right time to do the work! They have a 24 hour consultant in most of these places! People do make me cross!!! Bethan I hope you get a sensible answer from them... Maybe the genuinely think it's the best time due to your embryo but I would agree that it feels a touch late. I'm no embyologist though.... You're paying them at the end of the day, make them earn it!


----------



## weffwild

Bevvy- congratulations! Keeping everything crossed for you!

On my own - welcome and best of luck. 

Larneigh - our clinic charges £300 for all bloods together


Can anyone explain what EC is like? How long it takes?


----------



## beckha

Weffwild - I have sedation for mine never remember a thing. I wake up feeling fine and then just chill for an afternoon usually. My last one was about 30 mins I think.


----------



## Larniegh

I'm marginally terrified of the concept that I'll be aware that it'll be deeply unpleasant while it's happening but that I will forget it straight after! It's just odd... I'm hoping to have my mum in there with me though


----------



## weffwild

Finally worked out how to turn on notifications so I don't miss anything as keep going AWOL for days! Oops. Love having this group, makes it so much easier and you don't feel alone. Think I'm finding it a little harder as many things don't involve my partner much any more as he doesn't have to have bloods or tests or anything else really with us using DS and feeling like he may feel left out but then also there's some aspects he doesn't understand and can be a bit rude about - mostly when I've had time off, yet when I'm not off I work exactly the same hours as he does and travel two hours every day. 

Thanks Beckha, that's helpful. Do they sedate everyone? I've had sedation for dental reasons before so I know I'd be fine with it.


----------



## bethannora

I've heard back and spoke to the senior consultant. She was lovely & explained surge day is like trigger day - so 2 days later is EC, then 5dt 5 days later. Which makes sense. It just seems to be different to everyone else, and the nurse did say she could see I had ovulated, although the consultant said it's not possible to see that. Just think I am getting confused now. I'm just so worried as it's our only frostie. Think I need to step away from google and start trying to calm myself down as this stress can't be doing me any good x


----------



## weffwild

Bethan - it's crazy all this conflicting advice isn't it. I work in this field and still get baffled by some of the things I get told!


----------



## Larniegh

It was my understanding that the LH surge is around 36 hours before ovulation so that would make sense  It's a minefield of information though I guess that it is a difficult thing! Humans are just not easy to predict and get right I guess. Was talking to the consultant the other day about it. I breed horses and its a 80% success rate if you time it right! People are just badly made  

Fingers crossed that it all goes ok hun! I can understand why you'll be worried as its your only one! I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Cortneywils

Omg there's pages to catch up on sorry if I miss anyone one out!!

Bethan, I'm so glad you got it sorted!! Wow a weeks time you'll be pupo! So glad your lining increased! I'm sure your frostie will make it as it has a 95% chance which is brilliant!!

Weffwild, my EC was very quick I don't think I was even in there 20 mins, I was sedated and was awake but the ceiling was spinning and I didn't feel a thing! I did bleed a bit after but not much! You'll be fine and they'll look after you!

Larneigh, I did consider having gp do my tests but I thought I didn't want any delays and if paying £500 sped up treatment then I don't mind paying it! CRGW sperm is definitely a lot cheaper than other clinics! Hope the gp will do the tests for you!!

Hope, really sorry to hear you have some dreadful neighbours! How horrendous you have to changer your life because of them! Wish you the best of luck for your future!  

Fay, hope you and twins are ok

Curley, hope your well sorry you couldn't get a close up scan, at least bean is doing well!

Beckha, hope your acupuncture goes well on thurs! Bless ya dd I bet she's brave!

Kmurph, that's brilliant Hun hope it all goes well it's certainly come round quick!

Madameg, I don't think I could wait for nhs but I'm very impatient and the best of times! Hope you're ok!

Sorry if I've missed anyone can't scroll that far back hope you're well!

AFM, I told my boss today and she was shocked but happy for me she went quiet when I told her lol! So she has to change area where I work and I'm entitled to more breaks! Wow what a relief!


----------



## Onmyown

Hey ladies. Hope you're all well. Just got bought I'd let you know, EC yesterday went well, 10 eggs collected so that's 5 each. They have just rang to let me know that 3 of my 5 have been fertilised so I should be in Thursday for ET. They have tried to push for a 5 day but it haven't got the money so I just hope they will be ready to go back on Thursday!


----------



## bethannora

Onmyown - congratulations! Hope you'e feeling OK and not too sore. You will be PUPO in no time x 

Cortney - glad your boss is making changes for you. Phew! Have you told many other people yet like your sisters? x 

Weffwild - EC usually takes around 30 mins for me (as in 30 mins in the operating theatre). Obviosuly this is different for each woman depending on how many follicles they have, how easy their ovaries are to reach etc. I'm normally in the clinic or around 2 hours, as they have to check your obs before & after, and make sure you eat/drink someting before you leave. They also get you to check your name, DOB, address & that of your partners about a million times! Ha ha. It is an exciting day though x

AFM - thank you ladies for all your advice & reassurance on my ET date. I have been in contact with my consultant explaining my cycles in a bit more detail. She agrees from my photos of the OPKs that I have sent, that I have surged for 2 whole days! Not sure why, but I did have 2 large follicles, so I think I have ovulated twice this month. I'm a non-identical twin, with loads of other non-identical twins in my family, so maybe my body is trying to make me have them also! But my consultant will confirm today whether or not the ET date needs to change. So I feel a lot better now that the date will be decicded based of all this extra information. I feel really bad though - like I am pestering the clinic. Hope they don't hate me - my name is probably blacklisted :-( x


----------



## Larniegh

Onmyown - Good luck with the transfer! Why would you have to pay for the extra days?! I thought it was all included in the cost with egg share? I'm almost inclined to thing that the sooner your embie is where it should be the better! But I've never done this before so could be off my head.... 

Bethan - Let us know if your date changes!!! it's a long and expensive process so it's just as well that you get everything done the way you want it! I'm sure they dont mind that you're calling, they must have people calling for similar reasons all the time and given the situation we're all in I'm sure that they can understand it!  Crazy that you so many twins in your family! I always thought that it was normal to have a surge for 2 days on the OPKs? Maybe not? I always show a 2 days spike..... Fingers crossed that means I'll get plenty of eggs to share when the time comes


----------



## beckha

Onmyown - congrats!

Larneigh - some clinics charge extra for blastocyst culture. 

Hope everyone is well. I've had some awful news this morning, a friend from a baby group I go to on a Tuesday's little girl died last week. She was only 10 weeks old. They aren't even sure what happened. I can't stop crying for them. So very sad. She was at group so lots of tears. It's just awful. I think I'm in shock.


----------



## bethannora

Beckha - I'm so sorry. It's no surprise that you're in shock. Your poor friend X 

Onmyown - I think a 3dt transfer will be perfect - get them back in their mummy. Will you have one or two put back? X 

Larniegh - crgw don't pay to go to blast. I'm sure you will have loads of eggs and hopefully it won't be too far away X 

Hope everyone else is doing well today  x


----------



## Larniegh

Hey Bethan - thanks for letting me know. This is all still utterly surreal to me!  Do you have a date for your transfer yet?


----------



## kmurph83

Beckha - I'm so sorry, what awful news.

Onmyown - glad EC went well, good luck with transfer on Thursday.

Cortney - I'm glad your boss was happy for you, when do you think you'll start telling others?

Bethan - Are you still on for transfer on Monday?

Hope everyone else is ok and things are going well.

Afm, lining was 7.9mm so all set for transfer on Saturday, looks like there'll be 3 of us doing the horrible two week wait together (unless I've counted wrong!) x


----------



## pollita

Ladies!!!! After a few days MIA (silly phone) I'm back! How's everyone doing?

Onmyown, great news about EC! Hope you're feeling ok, and best of luck for ET  

Cortney, SO glad your boss was supportive! Great news that you can change departments to a less strenuous job  

Bethan, hello again  

Kmurph, welcome back! Great news about your lining and transfer, so pleased for you

Beckha, that is heartbreaking  

KDJay, hope everything is going well!!

Hope, argh what a nightmare! I don't blame you for moving. Who knows what is around the corner though, you may be back on the baby wagon before you know it  

Fay, keep those babies growing  Gosh, can't believe how soon you're going to have them in your arms!

Everyone else, I am so sorry I've left you out - catching up ain't easy! Hope you're all doing well though 

AFM, I joined the gym yesterday and have my induction (+ a zumba class) on Thursday morning. Got a lot of weight to shift so hopefully doing a little something every day will help, and will also keep my mind occupied during this torturous wait. 
I've got a consultation at LWC on Saturday to go see them and get a second opinion about treatment ideas.
And I'm just going to call and book my HSG with my clinic on CD1 once AF arrives. I think it's all done via the receptionist anyway (I called to book one before I did IVF#1!) so I may be able to do it anyway and be none the wiser. If I can't then I'll go somewhere else. At least once I know that I can start making plans for treatment ie. blocked tubes, save save save for IVF, clear tubes start IUI process. 

Feeling positive, but that may be the wine talking   Let the weight loss commence!!

xx


----------



## Larniegh

Pollita - good luck ! Zumba is a great way to lose weight and so much fun  been thinking of going back to it myself but I'm totally wrecked after work since going back in May. Might just need some more time to get used to it!!! Don't know if you're following any sort of diet plan but I lost bucket loads on slimming world. So maybe it's something to give a go at?? Hope you get your sneaky appointment booked in. Like your style


----------



## Fay2410

Beckha - I'm so sorry, how awful. Such a cruel world. My heart goes out to your friend  

Larneigh - I've cycled twice with crgw and they do offer great benefits such as free 5 day blastocyst culture and free embryo glue. I had my first appointment with them January 2015 and I started DR in April. Would have been sooner but AF played tricks on me when I was ready to start

Bethan - hope you hear back from the clinic today with update 

Bevvy - how you feeling preggers?😘

Pollita - lovely to hear from you, I've been thinking about you. Well done on joining the gym. I'll need to do something after I have the babies as I've gained 2 1/2stone, 3 stone since starting IVF 18 months ago. Good luck for your appointment with LWC on Saturday, I've heard good things about them

Hope - sorry to hear about your neighbours, they sound horrendous. We recently moved to a 4 bed because we needed the extra room with us becoming a family of 5 and one of the main reasons we didn't stay put and squeeze into our old house is because we had a nightmare neighbour as well. I hope you find something soon. Such a shame you are being driven out of your own home but I totally understand sometimes it's easier! 

Kmurphy - great lining! Good luck for Saturday!

Afm - tightenings are settling now, they are still there but they don't bother me. I had a growth scan yesterday and the babies are measuring the same as a singleton pregnancy, so looks like I'm going to have two chunks on my hands! She is fully engaged and estimated fetal weight is 4.3 lbs, he's also head down and his estimated fetal weight is 5 lbs. I asked my consultant about an induction date and he said he won't let me go a day over 37 weeks but he's not inducing me earlier either. He did add that he finds it very unlikely that I'll need inducing or even get that far with all that's been going on. I'm just going to try and relax and enjoy the rest of my pregnancy, after all what's 3 weeks when we've waited 7 years for these babies xxx


----------



## bethannora

Morning ladies!

Fay - you've definitely got 2 little chunks in there! x 

Pollita - so happy you have  a few different plans. You will be getting started again in no time x 

Kmurph - eeeekkkk, not long until transfer! We will be 2ww buddies  x 

Onmyown - not long for transfer for you either! So exciting x 

AFM - still no news from the clinic as to whether the date of mt ET has changed. I guess there's no rush in getting me a response - we already have Monday booked off work, and it can only change to a weekend date when I am off work anyway x


----------



## Larniegh

All these transfers are making it feel like it's taking FOREVER just to get my AMH results back! Lol! I'm excited for you all though xxx


----------



## Onmyown

Thanks ladies. I'm just waiting on a phone call today to let me know when to go in tomorrow.. Just sat watching my phone is frustrating! I hope you're all well and feeling positive about your own cycles. It's nice to have somewhere to go where there is other people to offer support and be  here for eachother! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## ld593

Hi everyone, 

Onmyown-have you heard anything yet? Good luck for transfer! 

Larneigh- I was only saying to my dh last night that you feel like you are waiting forever and then it all goes very quickly! 

Fay- that's brilliant that they are both great weights! Your right 3 weeks is nothing when you have waited 7 years! Xx

Bethannora- so excited for you having transfer this weekend! Are you ready for the 2ww? Plenty of distractions? 

Polita- I've put on a stone in the last 2 months, can't help but eat chocolate! Lol Well done on joining the gym! 

Kmurph- brilliant news that transfer will be on Saturday! Hope all goes well! 

AFM - had my 8 day stimms scan this morning and I have 12 follies (2 are 10mm and the rest between 14-16mm) so the nurse said we will probs only get 10 mature eggs! Which I am happy with as it means I will get 5 eggs, which is the same as last time! EC most likely Monday morning!


----------



## Larniegh

ld593 - good luck for monday! I hope that you get enough and that they fertilise nicely for you. It's only been 5 days since the AMH bloods went off and they said 7-10 days! I was hoping that they would be back in time for me to get in for my screening bloods tomorrow. I've decided I'm too impatient to wait until I can get into my doctors to do it, so I'm probably going to get CRGW to do them for me!


----------



## ld593

Larneigh- I got everything done through the clinic! So much faster! 😊 Thank you for the good luck for Monday!


----------



## beckha

Larneigh just wait till you're waiting for a match. Tortuous! 

Polita I'm with LWC and they've been great for me. Enjoy the gym it's my therapy at the moment. lol!

Onmyown - thinking of you 

Fay definitely sounds like you're going to be having 2 chunky monkeys. My daughter was 2 weeks early and 8lb 3!

Today is my birthday, 29! Really hoping I'm pregnant by the time I'm 30!


----------



## Larniegh

Beckha - Happy Birthday! Hope you're being spoilt today! I really hope that I get matched super quickly! What I was shocked by is tht CRGW don't ask for things like your education level etc. It's the sort of thing that would make or break a decision for me. But as it stands I'm a short brunnette with brown eyes so nothing special as such... Fingers crossed that some other short brunette will like me! Ha!


----------



## beckha

See LWC do ask about career and education so they can tell recipient. As I'm the same! I think it would be important to me too x


----------



## Larniegh

They've asked for career but that's it. It is a bit odd but hey ho. I only have to wait 12 weeks if no one wants my short person genes. Lol!


----------



## Fay2410

Beckha - that's a great weight for your daughter. My son was also born over 3 weeks early and he was 8 lb 5!! 

Xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Arghhhhh!
Im in such a dilema!!!

Sorry ladies but in need of reassurance that i am doing the right thing!

Right, me and OH have booked wedding for June next year.. we got a loan out to cover it (tut tut). We are also moving (just waiting for references to come bk) to a smaller house, 2 bed. So it was decided to knock trying for baby number 2 and perhaps look at it again in a year or 2. I contacted my clinic today and told them that we wasnt ready now and would be back in a few years. They replied and told me their age cut off was 32!! I thought it was 35. They also told me they offered my profile out to someone today but retracted it when they saw my email. But they did have ladies waiting for eggs now. 
So i emailed back and told them that i stil would go ahead. My OH isnt too happy about it and worries about money now but he sort of has agreed. 
I just need to do this to prevent me regretting it in the future, i was already regretting it the minute i sent the email.
If i do treatment now, it could mean i will be due around my wedding date, if not before.
I just need to know if im doing the right thing. Head saying one thing, heart saying another....

X


----------



## bethannora

Beckha - happy birthday! Hope you've had a lovely day x 

Hope - my clinic is 32 also (have to have ec before 33). We were shocked as originally my dp was going to egg share, and I was carrying - this was the plan at our first consult about 4 years ago. But by the time we had our second consult it had changed, and my dp was 34 so too old. We were gutted. My advice would be to not ever regret anything. Wedding dates can change, you can be a pregnant bride, you can be a bride who is breastfeeding a newborn. But I suppose you can't have free IVF any other way. Then again, if you have made peace with waiting for your second - maybe you'll be in a position to pay for a full cycle & keep all you eggs for yourselves in a few years. Hope you can make a decision together soon - when's the deadline? X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hope personally I would try now like bethan said you can work around your wedding but as for having a baby timing is everything and if money is tight and you need to go the egg share route then go for it now when you can be at a clinic that you know and are happy and comfortable with. 
I really hope you feel happy with the decision you make xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

There isnt a deadline as such, i am 32 in August and they said treatment has to be before im 33. 
Im very much thinking as you are, not to regret anything, and i know i will regret this. I went into mothercare today and seen lots of pregnant ladies and i was green with envy.
Im quite happy to be a pregnant bride or a new mummy.... 
As long as i can get in my dress!! Lol.

My clinic will now offer my profile to the couple they offered me too this morning so i could be matched very soon. When i booked the wedding, it was with the view it would be around crimbo that i started... 
But i can worry about that if i get pregnant. 
Ah, just so hard!!!!.
X


----------



## Larniegh

Good luck hun! I really hope you're matched and its a success. In my experience you can spend a lifetime waiting for the "right time" and you only regret the choices you didn't make. It has to be right for you. I understand that but I think you already know what you want. Hopefully you'll get a positive outcome soon xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Thank you...

Yeah, i know its what i want... just needed someone to agree with my thinking.

X


----------



## Curley

Hope can you altar your wedding dates by a few months without it costing you anything? I Agree with the others better to not regret not  doing anything it's hard but is there every enough money etc unless you are a millionaire. If you wait for the right time it may never come. That is being you are happy with your choices. If it's meant to happen at this time it will if your meant to wait then it will not fate is a funny sometimes good sometimes bad thing if your profile is excepted which am sure it will it's a sign that it's your time. 

Happy birthday Becka 

I'd good luck for Monday 

Pollita well done on the gym.

Hello everyone I have missed just a quick one hope your all good xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hope I think you have made the right decision good luck hope your matched soon xx

Bethan hope your ok lovely can't believe transfer is so soon xx

Fay hope your ok hun sounds like babies are doing well you just make sure you look after yourself too xx

Larniegh hope you are matched soon hun and can start treatment xx

Beckha hope your well and I hope your wish comes true to be pregnant before your 30 and I'm sure it will xx

Id sounds like things are going well good luck for the rest of your treatment xx

Onmyown good luck for transfer hun xx

Pollita I'm really glad you are making plans to move forward I hope you have some good news regarding your tubes hope you can book the appointment and getting fit is always a good idea I wish I was more fit xx

Kmurph good luck for transfer too hunny xx

Cortney Curley and Kdjay hope all you ladies are doing well xx

Sorry if I have missed anyone if I have hope your well xx

Afm 6 days until my appointment I can't wait I have chose not to take the royal jelly or any other product that has anything to do with bees as my reaction to them is really bad not worth the risk. When will I get all my medication? Xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Thanks ladies

Loopy, it depends whether ur recip is private or NHS. If she is NHS, i think they will give u a prescription at ur app.. if she is private, they will give you a number to call for your drugs to be delivered x


----------



## bethannora

Just a quick update - my consultant has confirmed ET for Monday afternoon. Crgw ladies - at what time did you find out it had successfully thawed? Was it when they phoned you in the morning to confirm transfer time? So nervous that it doesn't thaw X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hope thanks for that hun I had no idea that it would be different between NHS and private. Let me know if you hear back from your profile being sent out xx

Sorry bethan can't help you but from what I've read I'm sure it's the day of transfer hope you get an answer xx


----------



## bethannora

Loopy - at my clinic you get the medication in stages, but you get your first lot at treatment planning. It's all given there & then at the clinic reception (it's a small hospital). It's so exciting getting your meds! Eeeeekkkk. Hope these next 6 days fly by! X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bethan thank you hun I know it may make things finally start to feel real  can't wait to get back and let you all know what the plan is lol xx


----------



## kmurph83

Really quick one as I have to get ready for work, I'll come back for personals later. Just wanted to say good luck onmyown for today, hope it all goes well xx


----------



## Larniegh

There is such a big bubble of excitement at the moment. I'm getting excited with you all!!!  

Onmyown check back in when you feel up to it and massive good luck for today. 

Bethan I'll be sending all kinds of warm thoughts to your Frostie for whenever they begin to thaw it!!! Am I the only one who thinks that that is the craziest thing ever. I feel like life is a bit of a hoax sometimes. I mean reallly! Freezing embryos!?!?!?! There are some crazy scary intelligent people out there 

Hope you're all well this morning. I'm still being impatient about the AMH bloods and looks like I'm gonna have to buy a new car this weekend. The joy!


----------



## beckha

Morning everyone. 

First accupuncture this morning!


----------



## Larniegh

Oh nice one Beckha - Enjoy!


----------



## Onmyown

Thanks for the good luck wishes ladies, I have the ET this afternoon. I haven't been on much because I've been up and down the last couple of days, had a lot of discomfort as I'm struggling to go the the toilet (sorry if TMI!) but I was worrying that it would affect me some how, that they might delay or something. Anyway, I'm having two put back in this afternoon so fingers crossed.. I hope everyone is doing well and keeping positive. I will come back on properly tonight or tomorrow and let you all know how it's gone. Big hugs and positive energy to everyone x


----------



## bethannora

Onmyown - good luck for ET today. Sorry you have been poorly, but it will all be worth it when you get your BFP  x 

Beckha - enjoy your first acupuncture session! Did you get hold of Jackie in the end? x 

Larneigh - when you think about it too much, it does sound crazy! When I explain it to people they look at me like I'm talking nonsense! x


----------



## Larniegh

Onmyown - Exciting time! I hope they're sticky ones

Bethan - I think I talk nonsense most of the time and therefore noone would probably notice much difference, but the whole thing is totally barmy! Still I'm glad some stupidly intelligent person has worked this all out for us


----------



## Curley

On my own- good luck today hope u feel better soon xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Just a quickie as at work!

Onmyown, good luck for et Hun!

Bethan, I didn't find out until I arrived as CRGW rang me the day before et to tell be time to come in as I emailed them to give me a time as I have to travel and public transport isn't good here! I'm sure your Frostie will thaw nicely as they have a 95% success rates which is very high!! Not long now until you're pupo lovely


----------



## bethannora

Thanks Cortney. It's just one worry after the other, and I am petrified I will turn up and it won't have thawed :-(


----------



## Larniegh

The odds are in your favour Bethan! So I'm sure everything will be ok for you xxx


----------



## beckha

Bethan I had our one and only embryo not thaw last cycle, so I feel like I've taken the hit for 19 other women/couples as I was the 5%. I think it's very unusual for them not to thaw. It was just really bad luck on our part. It really hit me hard. 

I'm sure everything will be fine. 

Look at us over 100 pages!! 

Acupuncture was lovely. I felt so relaxed. She's hoping it can help my painful ovulation and maybe improve my PCOS so it helps my response during cycle. 

I'm going back again in 3 weeks after my period. 

She learnt some new things from me about hydrosalpinx which she'd never heard of and melatonin for egg quality. 

I'm glad I decided to start going now to be honest. I think it'll help keep me calm and level headed during treatmen


----------



## beckha

Bethan - no not heard from Jackie. Will probably call her on Monday.


----------



## Larniegh

Glad you had a nice time Beckha  Fingers Crossed it helps you out this time. So sorry that your last frostie didn't thaw  Statistically speaking that puts you in a good place moving forward. Which I guess is a good thing?


----------



## beckha

Yes or alternatively we just have more bad luck. Haha. But I really hope that's not the case. Our last 2 cycles just went so badly. It'd be hard for the next one to be worse!!


----------



## Larniegh

Well I guess that's a good thing Beckha.....  I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## poppy05

New home this way lovelies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=346119.0


----------

